# [Sammelthread] Metro 2033



## Painkiller (5. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Community​ 
Ich eröffne hiermit einen Sammelthread zum dem Spiel:
Metro 2033​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Netter Hinweis in dem Buch "Metro 2033":​ 
_"Liebe Moskauer und Gäste der Hauptstadt!_
_Die Moskauer Metro ist ein Verkehsunternehmen_
_bei dem mit erhöhter Gefahr zu rechnen ist."_​ 
Aushang in einem U-Bahn-Wagen​ 




Website:​ 
- Metro 2033 (Spiel)
- http://www.metro2033.org (Buch)​ 
Review von Nucleus:
http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=8807​ 
Hier ein paar Fakten:​ 
- Metro 2033 ist der erste Titel des Studios "4A Games"
- Das Spiel basiert auf dem gleichnamigen Roman von Dmitry Glukhovsky
- Das Spiel wird Nvidia PhysX unterstützen
- Es soll ein linearer Shooter werden
-Es sollen RPG-Elemente enthalten sein
- Alternative Lösungswege für Missionen
- Erscheint im 1. Quartal 2010
- Für PC & XBox360
- Publisher wird THQ
-Eine Fortsetzung wird es auf jeden Fall geben, denn bald erscheint das Buch Metro 2034
- Das Spiel soll ungekürzt in Deutschland erscheinen.
- Das Spiel ist auch schon vorbestellbar via Amazon.de
- Normale & Special Edition verfügbar
- Und die THQ-Homepage dazu ist Online
- Kostenloses Ranger-Pack-DLC für PC-Nutzer​ 
Die Systemanforderungen:​ 
Minimum:
- Dual core CPU 
- DirectX 9, Shader Model 3 kompatible Grafikkarte (GeForce 8800, GeForce GT220 oder besser)
- 1 GB RAM​ 
Empfohlen:
- QuadCore oder 3.0+ GHz Dual Core CPU
- DirectX 10 kompatible Grafikkarte (GeForce GTX 260 oder besser)
- 2 GB RAM​ 
Optimal:
- Core i7 CPU
- NVIDIA DirectX 11 kompatible Grafikkarte (GeForce GTX 480 and 470) [PhysX]
- So viel RAM wie möglich (8 GB+)
- Schnelle Festplatte​ 


Video:​ 
YouTube - Metro 2033 Trailer HD​ 
Bilder:​ 
http://www.psu.com/media/metro-2033-the-last-refuge/metro-2033-the-last-refuge-ss-8.jpg
http://games.cnews.ru/trophy/screens/metro-2033/abn.jpg
Metro 2033: Launchtrailer mit Filmmusik und Spielszenen - Bild in Originalgre, [2009/10/metro_2.jpg] PCG-Screenshots
Metro 2033: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks mit DirectX 11 und GPU-PhysX - Update: GPU-PhysX-Video - Metro 2033, Grafikkarte, Benchmark, DirectX 11, GPU-PhysX​ 

Die Handlung:​ 
Die Überreste des U-Bahn-Netzes im postapokalyptischen Moskau sind Handlungsort von *Metro 2033*. In diesem packenden Untergrund-Überlebenskampf liegt das Schicksal der Menschheit in Ihren Händen.​ 

Im Jahr 2013 wurde die Welt von einer apokalyptischen Katastrophe verwüstet, die fast die komplette Menschheit ausgelöscht und die Erdoberfläche in eine giftige Einöde verwandelt hat. Eine Handvoll Überlebender suchte Unterschlupf in den Tiefen der Moskauer Unterwelt, und für die menschliche Zivilisation begann ein düsteres Zeitalter.​ 

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2033. Eine gesamte Generation ist unter der Erde geboren und aufgewachsen, und die bevölkerten Städte der Metro-Stationen kämpfen um das Überleben - untereinander, und gegen schreckliche Mutanten, die in der Außenwelt lauern.​ 
Sie übernehmen in *Metro 2033* die Rolle von Artjom, geboren in den letzten Tagen vor dem Feuer, aufgewachsen unter der Erde. Artjom hat bislang noch nie die Grenzen seiner eigenen Metro-Station verlassen, doch durch ein verhängnisvolles Ereignis wird er Teil einer Mission mit dem Ziel, das Herz des Metro-Systems zu erreichen und die Überreste der Menschheit vor einer drohenden Gefahr zu warnen. Sie reisen von den vergessenen Katakomben unter der U-Bahn bis zu den verlassenen Einöden der Welt oberhalb der Metro ... Ihre Aktionen werden über das Schicksal der Menschheit entscheiden.​ 


Fazit:​ 
Gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut, was daran liegen könnte, das ich auch Fan von STALKER bin....
Auf jeden Fall schafft es das Spiel diese beklemmende Situation die tief unter den Ruinen Moskaus herrscht einzufangen. Wenn THQ & 4A Games weiter am Ball bleiben, und der Rest des Spiels mit ebenso viel Liebe zum Detail gemacht wird, dann könnte uns 2010 eine Überraschung ins Haus stehen. Ich warte auf jeden Fall voller Ungeduld...​


----------



## Nucleus (5. November 2009)

Erste Berichte in den Printmedien sahen schon recht vielversprechend aus.
Wenn mir der Lesetoff ausgeht, werde ich mir auch den Roman besorgen.

Behalte ich auf alle Fälle im Auge


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Erste Berichte in den Printmedien sahen schon recht vielversprechend aus.
> Wenn mir der Lesetoff ausgeht, werde ich mir auch den Roman besorgen.
> 
> Behalte ich auf alle Fälle im Auge




Den Roman hab ich schon, aber nur des erste Kapitel gelesen...

Ist bis jetzt aber echt super....

Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen...


----------



## Xel'Naga (5. November 2009)

Das Spiel sieht beeindruckend aus.
Aber die Hardwarevoraussetzung wird wohl der Hammer werden.

Gute Infos *<<Painkiller>>* 
Guter Sammelthread, nicht so wie bei anderen wo nur Sammelthread davor-geschrieben wird und sonst nichts.


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2009)

LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Das Spiel sieht beeindruckend aus.
> Aber die Hardwarevoraussetzung wird wohl der Hammer werden.
> 
> Gute Infos *<<Painkiller>>*
> Guter Sammelthread, nicht so wie bei anderen wo nur Sammelthread davor-geschrieben wird und sonst nichts.




Danke für das Lob... 

Zu der Hardware...

Mhm, ich denk mal nicht das des so derbe Leistung fressen wird..^^
Solange es sauber Programiert ist, und nicht so ein Chaos wie Cryostasis....


----------



## Xel'Naga (5. November 2009)

Richtig, Cryostasis habe ich auch, wenn man nicht die Grafikeinstellungen senkt hat man an den Spiel nicht viel Spaß. Da haben die Entwickler wirklich Mist gebaut....

Hoffentlich wird es keine Verzögerungen geben bei der PC Version.
Ich bin jedes mal erfreut wenn der Publisher den angegebenen erscheiningstermin einhalten kann - nicht so wie bei Starcraft2 wo man eine Kristallkugel befragen muss wann das Spiel endlich erscheint....  

Ich denke Metro 2033 wird wohl so eine Mischung aus FEAR und STALKER sein.


----------



## hempsmoker (6. November 2009)

Sieht wirklich gut aus. Bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Bu11et (6. November 2009)

Ich kanns auch kaum erwarten bis es rauskommt . Wusste garnicht, dass davon auch einen Roman gibt . Ist ne Überlegung wert. Die S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Romane waren auch sehr gut.


----------



## Rizzard (6. November 2009)

Nun erst einmal finde ich es hervorragend, das es zu diesem Spiel einen ST gibt.
Werde dieses Spiel auf jeden Fall mal weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Painkiller (6. November 2009)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich kanns auch kaum erwarten bis es rauskommt . Wusste garnicht, dass davon auch einen Roman gibt . Ist ne Überlegung wert. Die S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Romane waren auch sehr gut.




Wobei ich davor warnen sollte ihn zu lesen. Er würde zuviel von der Spielhandlung verraten...^^

Ich konnt mich aber nicht beherrschen und hab angefangen zu lesen...^^ 


So hier ist eine Screenshot-Datenbank von PCG... Habs ganz oben auch eingepflegt...

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,697910/Me...tity_id=-1&image_id=1212359&page=1&order=#top


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2009)

So, der Entwickler 4A-Games hat neue Infos bekanntgegeben...

Nun hat der ukrainische Entwickler 4A Games verkündet, dass das in Moskau spielende Metro 2033 ausschließlich einen Singleplayer-Modus enthält - nachzulesen über den offiziellen Twitter-Account des Entwicklers. Man wolle sich zu 100% auf die Singleplayer-Kampagne konzentrieren, um den Spielern ein möglichst langes Erlebnis zu bieten. Deshalb verzichte man komplett auf den Multiplayer-Modus. 


Find ich mal sehr gut, es fehlt schon lange mal wieder ein Shooter mit ner guten, fesselnden Story....


----------



## hempsmoker (23. November 2009)

Und wenn, dann können die ja den Multiplayer-Modus noch nachliefern


----------



## Nucleus (23. November 2009)

Einerseits eine gute Nachricht -Story FTW 

Andererseits verpassen sie so die Chancen, die sich in der Metro/im Untergrund für spannende Multiplayer-Modi bieten würden.


----------



## Bu11et (23. November 2009)

Find ich zwar schade aber das kann man sich denken, dass das Buch einiges über das Game enthült. Warte dann lieber doch auf das Game (Thx für die Warnung ).
Ich hofe auch das die Spieldauer etwas länger wird, als bei gewöhnlichen Shootern.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2009)

Jefim schrieb:


> Find ich zwar schade aber das kann man sich denken, dass das Buch einiges über das Game enthült. Warte dann lieber doch auf das Game (Thx für die Warnung ).
> Ich hofe auch das die Spieldauer etwas länger wird, als bei gewöhnlichen Shootern.



Ja das hoff ich auch... 

Die sollen sich ruhig Zeit lassen, und dafür ein kleines Meisterwerk schaffen.... 

Mich interessiert wie das Spiel im Vergleich zum Buch umgesetzt wird...

Die Screenshots die es bis jetzt gibt, fangen auf jeden Fall die Atmosphäre auf jeden Fall perfekt ein. 

Auch wenn es Stimmen gibt, das das Spiel nicht komerziell erfolgreich wird, weil THQ kein aktives Marketing betreibt nicht verstummen. Mir ist das egal, das Spiel ist mein Geheimtipp für alle Single-Player-Shooter-Freunde.

Hier müssen halt die Fans des Buches aktiv werden und für das Spiel werben...

Die Spielemagazine unterstützen uns dabei ja ganz gut. Bei GameStar ist das Spiel auch Geheimtipp für 2010....


----------



## Bu11et (1. Dezember 2009)

Auf der Homepage der PCGH wsind beeindruckende neue Bilder zusehen. Unter den Kommis hab ich das gesehen: YouTube - GamePro Metro 2033 Preview
Reinschauen lohnt sich. Bin sehr gespannt auf das Game.


----------



## hempsmoker (2. Dezember 2009)

Sehr nett. Zwar gar keine Action, aber krasse Grafik und coole Details!


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Find ich mal sehr gut, es fehlt schon lange mal wieder ein Shooter mit ner guten, fesselnden Story....




das find ich auch SEHR gut. endlich mal wieder ein klassischer sp-story-shooter. 
leider viel zu selten heute und im gegensatz zu den anderen hier hoffe ich auch nicht, dass ein mp-modus nachgeliefert wird.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Dezember 2009)

Wow, der Trailer sieht beeindruckend aus


----------



## Bu11et (2. Dezember 2009)

Es mögen vllt auch nur Polygone sein, wie jede andere Person im Game, aber ich finde, dass die Kinder einen großen positiven Einfaluß auf die Atmosphäre ausüben. Schon allein deswegen, weil man das sonst in kaum einen Game findet (abgesehen von Sims ) geschweige den in einen Shooter. 
Auch wens im Trailer keine Action gab, fand ich ihn, wie viele andere, schon allein wegne den Details sehr beeindruckend. Und das es keinen typischen HUD geben wird halte ich ebenfals für einen gute Abwechslung. 
Die Verschiebung finde ich nicht besonders tragisch. Hauptsache die lassen sich zeit und bringt ein gutes Game raus.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Dezember 2009)

So leute, da bin ich mal wieder

Leider gibt es fast keine neuen Infos....

Außer das das Buch Metro 2034 mitlerweile im Handel ist. Bin gerade am Lesen...^^ 

Die Story wird immer spannender...^^

Als Release wird im Moment der März 2010 genannt....
In der aktuellen GameStar ist eine Preview von Metro 2033 drin... Und das ist sehr gut geworden...


----------



## alm0st (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich freu mich schon drauf. Hoffentlich hält die Grafik was sie verspricht


----------



## tRauma (23. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt seit heute ein GameStar Preview. Die Redakteure sind begeistert, ich ebenso 
Preview > Preview: Metro 2033 - Preview: Wir waren im Moskauer Untergrund | PC | Action | GameStar.de
Preview Video > GameStar Video: Metro 2033 - Preview-Video: Mutanten unter Moskau


----------



## Painkiller (31. Dezember 2009)

Jup, die Preview war super....^^

Sie müssen den Detailgrad nur das ganze Spiel lang halten, dann steht uns ein neuer Kracher ins Haus...


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2009)

Also bis jetzt macht das Spiel einen wirklich interessanten Eindruck. 
Die Atmo ist wirklich der Hammer.


----------



## Nucleus (31. Dezember 2009)

Zu Weihnachten lag bei mir das Buch dazu unterm Baum.

Sobald ich mit meinem Aktuellen fertig bin, wird das geschmökert


----------



## Painkiller (2. Januar 2010)

Na dann gib mal gas mit dem Lesen...^^

Wirst es nicht bereuen....


----------



## Sascha.M (2. Januar 2010)

Bin gespannt was das Spiel für hardwareanforderungen braucht.

Hoffentlich wird es nicht so ein schlecht programiertes Spiel wie Crysis.... 

Aber ich denke das Spiel ist vielversprechend... 

Gruß


----------



## C33040 (28. Januar 2010)

Gerade für S.T.A.L.K.E.R Fans empfehlenswert, da auch ehemalige Designer von GSC an Metro 2033 mitarbeiten.


----------



## Prostore (29. Januar 2010)

wasn geiles spiel o.O davon höre ich heute zum ersten mal xD das hole ich mir auf jeden !


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2010)

So, mittlerweile gibt es wieder neue Infos....

- Das Spiel soll ungekürzt in Deutschland erscheinen.
- Das Spiel ist auch schon vorbestellbar via Amazon.de
- Und die THQ-Homepage dazu ist Online (Siehe link)

Metro 2033? - Xbox 360


----------



## Nucleus (31. Januar 2010)

Ebenfalls sollen alle Versionen die russische Sprachausgabe mit Untertiteln beherrschen.

Stand auf gamezone.de


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2010)

Ui, dann wird des Spiel ne super Athmosphäre vermitteln..^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2010)

Es gibt eine spezielle Limited Edition für den deutschsprachigen Raum - Inhalt noch unklar.

Metro 2033: DirectX-11-Shooter mit Physx vom Stalker-Team - Update: limitierte Special Edition - Metro 2033, Physx, Stalker, Shooter, Release-Termin, Youtube, DirectX 11, Fermi, GF100


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (19. Februar 2010)

Gerade wurde bestätigt das Metro 2033 Steamworks benutzen wird, dass heißt das Spiel muss über Steam aktiviert werden.

Kann man eigentlich nur  sagen.

Quelle: HLP | News | Steam Games: Metro 2033: PC-Version mit Steamworks


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2010)

Ach du ********, schon wieder ein steamverseuchtes Spiel. Jetzt kann ich das gar nicht aus der Videothek leihen.


----------



## Holdrio (19. Februar 2010)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Gerade wurde bestätigt das Metro 2033 Steamworks benutzen wird, dass heißt das Spiel muss über Steam aktiviert werden.
> 
> Kann man eigentlich nur  sagen.




Kann ja mal passieren den falschen Daumen zu klicken, habs mal korrigiert. 

So ein Käse, hatte den Steamkram noch nie installiert und auch keine Lust dazu, haben sie halt einen Spieler...äh ne einen Käufer weniger.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Februar 2010)

Großartig 

Steam rockt


----------



## Holdrio (19. Februar 2010)

Und was soll an Aktivierung oder gar Steam nun "grossartig" sein oder gar "rocken" ?


----------



## Rizzard (19. Februar 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Und was soll an Aktivierung oder gar Steam nun "grossartig" sein oder gar "rocken" ?



Mal die Gegenfrage, was ist denn an Steam so "schrecklich", das manche deswegen ganze Spiele boykottieren?


----------



## Nucleus (20. Februar 2010)

Steam ist einfach praktisch.
Alle Einstellungen sind überall verfügbar, der Shop hat manchmal wirklich großartige Aktionen, die Freundesliste ist praktisch, ebenso wie der Ingame Chat samt Voicechat.

Mir fällt beim besten Willen kein Grund ein, warum Steam so schlimm sein sollte.
Wenn Steam verwendet wird, bedarf es auch keinem anderen, zusätzlichem Kopierschutz.

Das rockt eben


----------



## Holdrio (20. Februar 2010)

Öh war da nicht gerade die Steamversion von Bioshock 2 die trotzdem Securom und sogar GfWL auch noch im Gepäck hat? 

Gegen zusätzliche Steamversionen ist ja nix zu sagen, jeder wie er will dann.
Aber so werden sie damit vor allem die Tauschbörsenhitparade stürmen wie gerade Alien vs Predator.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Februar 2010)

> Mir fällt beim besten Willen kein Grund ein, warum Steam so schlimm sein sollte.



"Schlimm" wirds wenn du n steamgebundenes Spiel verkaufen willst oder aus der Videothek leihen willst. Die A vs P Demo suchst du mit deutscher IP auch vergebens.


----------



## Nucleus (20. Februar 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> "Schlimm" wirds wenn du n steamgebundenes Spiel verkaufen willst oder aus der Videothek leihen willst.



Will ich nicht.
Und wer verkaufen will, macht sich nen extra-Account.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die A vs P Demo suchst du mit deutscher IP auch vergebens.



Habe sie dennoch gespielt, weil es am Anfang noch wunderbar ging.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Februar 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Steam ist einfach praktisch.
> Alle Einstellungen sind überall verfügbar, der Shop hat manchmal wirklich großartige Aktionen, die Freundesliste ist praktisch, ebenso wie der Ingame Chat samt Voicechat.
> 
> Mir fällt beim besten Willen kein Grund ein, warum Steam so schlimm sein sollte.
> ...




Genau meine Meinung....


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Februar 2010)

Nucleus

Und wer soll einen bereits erstellten Account kaufen? N Fremder wird wohl kaum Interesse daran haben, an nen Freund kann man ihn mit Glück grade noch verscherbeln.

Abgesehen davon weiss man vorher nicht ob man n Spiel verkaufen will. Soll man sich für jedes Spiel was man evtl. mal verkaufen möchte n extra Account anlegen? Das ist doch das letzte.

Im Übrigen ist es sogar verboten seinen Account weiter zu verkaufen:



> Indem Sie den Steam-Registrierungsvorgang abschließen, erstellen Sie ein Steam-Benutzerkonto („Benutzerkonto“). Ihr Benutzerkonto kann auch Bank- und Kreditkarteninformationen enthalten, die Sie uns für den Erwerb von Abonnements mitteilen. Sie sind allein verantwortlich für sämtliche Vorgänge unter Ihrem Benutzerkonto und für die Sicherheit Ihres Computersystems. Sie dürfen nicht Ihr Passwort oder Ihr Benutzerkonto Dritten mitteilen, es mit Ihnen teilen oder anderweitig die Nutzung gestatten. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie persönlich verantwortlich sind für die Nutzung Ihres Passwortes und Ihres Benutzerkontos und für sämtliche Datenübertragungen und Vorgänge innerhalb von Steam, die aus der Nutzung Ihres Benutzernamens oder Passwortes resultieren. *Es ist Ihnen untersagt, Ihr Benutzerkonto zu verkaufen, für dessen Nutzung Geld zu verlangen oder es anderweitig weiterzugeben.*


What is Steam

PS in der Videothek finde ich das Spiel leider auch nicht.

Steam hat Vorteile, aber auch für mich untragbare Nachteile.


----------



## Nucleus (20. Februar 2010)

Es gibt zuhauf Leute, die das genau so machen, wie Du es beschrieben hast.

Damit wir uns richtig verstehen: Ich heiße den Bruch mit den Steam AGB weder gut, noch will ich dazu motivieren.
Ich wollte einzig darauf hinweisen, dass es viele Leute machen - und wohl auch viele annehmen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Februar 2010)

Natürlich machen das viele so (vorausgesetzt sie haben genug Freunde/Bekannte die Videospiele spielen), denn es bleibt ihnen ja nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Holdrio (20. Februar 2010)

> Und wie auch schon bei Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 oder ganz aktuell bei Aliens versus Predator, wird auch *jeder Käufer der Retail-Version* von Metro 2033 den Titel über Steam aktivieren müssen.



Das ist ja der eigentliche Punkt, nur die ehrlichen Deppen müssen sich noch extra den Steamkram antun zum aktivieren, die anderen merken davon gar nix genau wie bei AvP und spielen es sogar noch gratis, da stimmt einfach was nicht.

Bioshock 2 wurde überall zerfetzt wegen DRM, dabei braucht das wenigstens im Singleplayer gar keine Aktivierung und wer nur SP spielt (MP ist eh fürn Popo  ) kanns auch problemlos wieder verkaufen.
Aber sowas wie hier wird dann noch bejubelt, soll mal einer verstehen.


----------



## tripod (20. Februar 2010)

musste gerade lesen, dass es nur mit steam geht 

Metro 2033: Ungekürzt und ab 18 - Steampflicht und Gameplaytrailer

für mich persönlich is das game soeben gestorben.
schade das es nicht auch eine version ohne steam gibt 
hatte mich eigendlich schon ziemlich drauf gefreut 
und wollts grad bei amazon bestellen...

warum? ich mag steam einfach nicht


----------



## K-putt (20. Februar 2010)

bor , warum immer only steam -.-
hab zwar nix dagegen , aber ne andere option wer schon net schlecht !

Warum eigentlich immer steam? wegen updates etc kanns ja ent sein , kopierschutz kanns auch net sein , nen steam spiel kann man am einfachsten cracken ...

verstehe den sinn net


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (20. Februar 2010)

Ein Grund warum immer mehr Entwickler auf Steam zurück greifen wäre die Verschlüsselungs Technick 
die Steam benutzt.

Die Daten liegen Verschlüsselt auf der DVD vor und werden erst am Erscheinugstag über Steam entschlüsselt bei der Installation.

So wird verhindert das es keine Raubkopie vor dem Offiziellen Start gibt.

Selbst wenn jetzt welche an eine DVD ran kommen würden könnten sie damit nichts anfangen da die Daten unbrauchbar sind.

Bis jetzt ist es auch noch nicht passiert das ein Spiel was über Steam aktiviert werden musste, dass es vor Verkaufstart eine Raubkopie gab.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Februar 2010)

Richtig, ist ein Titel Steam-protected haben Cracker vor dem Release keine Chance. Und nichts ist schlimmer, als eine Raubkopie vor dem Release - siehe Crysis.


----------



## Wendigo (21. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Richtig, ist ein Titel Steam-protected haben Cracker vor dem Release keine Chance. Und nichts ist schlimmer, als eine Raubkopie vor dem Release - siehe Crysis.


 

Was war da denn?

Also zu dem Spiel muss ich sagen, dass es mich zu sehr an Fallout 3 erinnert.


----------



## Holdrio (21. Februar 2010)

Auf den ersten Blick schon sehr mit dem Endzeitszenario und Metrotunneln auch noch, obs da auch Ghule drin hat? 
Aber als linearer Egoshooter ist es eigentlich gleich das Gegenteil vom total offenen Fallout 3, das dazu auch noch viel mehr als ein Egoshooter war.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Februar 2010)

*@ Wendigo*

Von Crysis gab es zwei Wochen vor dem Verkaufstag bereits ein Release in der Szene - EA hat dann erst mal die Umsatzerwartungen halbiert. Mit Steam wäre das nicht passiert bzw. deswegen musste man Warhead aktivieren und ohne diese Files konnte man es nicht cracken.


----------



## tripod (23. Februar 2010)

gerade den newsletter von thq bzgl. ihres neuen e-shop's gelesen.

thq bietet metro als dl-version an, man kann schon vorbestellen.

habe gerade eine mail an den support von thq geschickt und nachgefragt
ob "ihre" version ohne steam funktioniert... nur um auf nummer sicher zu gehen. 
also mal abwarten

ich werd euch die antwort hier mitteilen


----------



## Rizzard (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte mir das Game auch schon längst vorbestellt, aber bislang warte ich glaub doch noch auf die ersten Berichte was Bugs etc. angeht.


----------



## Ahab (23. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Richtig, ist ein Titel Steam-protected haben Cracker vor dem Release keine Chance. Und nichts ist schlimmer, als eine Raubkopie vor dem Release - siehe Crysis.



Half Life 2 war da glaube ich noch schlimmer.  Ich stehe Steam sehr neutral gegenüber. Ich nutze es seit Jahren, bin nicht zwingend begeistert, aber auch nicht völlig angekotzt davon. Es ist halt... da. Das Updatesystem ist allerdings schon ganz bequem.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Februar 2010)

> Ich hätte mir das Game auch schon längst vorbestellt, aber bislang warte ich glaub doch noch auf die ersten Berichte was Bugs etc. angeht.



Angeblich schon von Gamestar getestet (Spiel allererster Güte, 85% + 2 Awards)

THQ - Metro 2033? - PC


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

wann kommt den das Game ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Februar 2010)

16. März soweit ich weiss


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Ok vielen Dank


----------



## riedochs (23. Februar 2010)

Ich habe das Spiel vorbestellt. Was Steam angeht: Ich bin nicht begeistert, aber ich verkaufe meine Spiele normalerweise eh nicht. Ansonsten finde ich es schon praktisch den PC neu zu installieren und dann einfach über Nacht alles bei Steam zu ziehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Februar 2010)

Sofern du nur C:\ platt machst und Steam wo anders liegt, laufen die Spiele in unter einer Minute wieder - Treiber drauf und los gehts.


			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich schon von Gamestar getestet (Spiel allererster Güte, 85% + 2 Awards)


Ja, 85%. Aber nur 8/10 auf Grafik, dabei hat GS die DX9-Version getestet. Hoffe mal die werten nach (DX11!) und geben dann 86%


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Februar 2010)

Ist der optische  Unterschied zwischen DX 9 und DX 11 bei dem Spiel denn gross?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Februar 2010)

Du hast ein paar nette Features wie besseres Depth of Field sowie Tessellation drin. Das verbessert die Optik leicht, der Sprung ist aber für die meisten wohl nur ein Hüpfer *lach*


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Februar 2010)

Die Screenshots die ich hier in irgendeinem Thread gesehen habe sehen vielversprechend aus. Aber die Grafik scheint unterm Stich dann wohl doch nicht herausragend gut zu sein. Crysis wirds wohl nicht vom Grafikthron schubsen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Februar 2010)

Für Crysis fehlt es dem Titel an Open-World und teils besseren Texturen bzw. an Polygonen. Aber es sieht teils schon wirklich richtig richtig fett und vor allem verdammt atmosphärisch aus - mein nexter Titel nach AvP.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Februar 2010)

Ist was über eine Demo bekannt?


----------



## tigra456 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo. Ich habs in Österreich vorbestellt. Samt Red Faction.
Es ist nicht mit Crysis vergleichbar. Gehört in die STALKER-Ecke, welche für mich total super beklemmende Atmosphären geschaffen haben.

Ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache. Ich denk da an den ersten Stalker mit dem Complete Mod. 
Ich habe den 3. Stalker in die Ecke gelegt, warte auf DX 11.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt habe ich es doch geschafft das Buch noch vor dem Release des Spiels fertig zu lesen.

Hier meine Meinung zum Buch:

Das Buch ist gut bis sehr gut geschrieben.
An manchen Formulierungen merkt man ihm die Übersetzug aus dem Russischen jedoch an - was imo kein Nachteil ist.

Die Story erfindet das Rad zwar nicht neu, ist aber dennoch erfrischend anders - gerade weil das Setting nicht undenkbar ist.

Der Storyverlauf ist an einigen Stellen leider sehr zäh.
Doch schafft es der Autor Spannung an Stellen aufzubauen, an denen ich es als schwierig erachte.
Imho ist es eine Kunst für sich die Angst vor dem Nichts zu beschreiben und glaubhaft rüberzubringen.

Leider zeichnet er einige Charaktere, denen Artjom im Lauf der Geschichte begegnet, recht flach, obwohl sie viel zu erzählen haben.
manche verschwinden einfach zu schnell wieder.

Die Story ist gut aufgebaut, wenn auch der übersinnliche Kram mich doch ein wenig gestört hat.

Das Ende ist leider recht abrupt und hinterließ mir ein unausgefülltes Loch - auch wenn die Wendung sehr interessant ist.

Insgesamt ist Metro 2033 ein gutes Buch, das man stellenweise kaum aus der Hand legen kann.
Die philosophischen Aspekte haben mir besonders gefallen.


----------



## boerigard (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte das schon im Thread "Metro 2033: Systemanforderungen veröffentlicht - Fermi empfohlen" gepostet, aber da läuft gerade eine Meta-Diskussion.

Interessantes Interview mit Oles Shishkovstov von 4A Games über die Technik hinter Metro 2033 und die Unterschiede von PC, XBox 360 und PS3.
Tech Interview: Metro 2033 | DigitalFoundry
Auszug:


> For example we don't need as much system memory as other PC-only games. Anything above 512MB RAM with DX10/DX11 code-path on Windows 7 would be enough. DirectX9 uses system memory backing store for almost all GPU resources, so you should add around 256MB to avoid page-file swapping.
> 
> The CPU side is slightly more problematic. Because the system is heavily multi-threaded, we need at least two hardware threads for "smooth" gameplay. The CPU performance doesn't matter that much, except on a few selected scenes during the whole game as long as it is relatively modern architecture (not Intel Atom!) and has more than one core.


----------



## boerigard (15. März 2010)

Metro 2033 Lauch Trailer:
Metro 2033 Video Game, Exclusive Struggle For Survival Launch Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com
Einige neue Szenen drin.


----------



## Eiche (16. März 2010)

mensch bei mir is kein deutsch menu verfügbar woran kann das liegen?

sounds.de.vfs0
sounds.jp.vfs0

habe auch 0 KiB


----------



## Fl_o (16. März 2010)

Was hast du den für ne Ingame Sprache ? 


Und jungs wie schauts aus zockt schon wer ? erste eindrücke ? Heute ist Release Tag?


----------



## Eiche (16. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Was hast du den für ne Ingame Sprache ?
> 
> 
> Und jungs wie schauts aus zockt schon wer ? erste eindrücke ? Heute ist Release Tag?


nicht deutsch  leider ist ja kein deutsche sprachdatei vorhanden bei steam ist schon das 3. spiel wo deutsch nicht geht bei steam bei 2 gings inner cfg zu ändern aber hier 0kb ist fies


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2010)

Mich würden auch mal diverse User-Eindrücke interessieren, vorallem mit welchen Einstellungen auf welchen Systemen gezockt wird.
Die Benchmarkss im PCGH-Artikel gaben ja schon erste Eindrücke. 
Mich würden allerdings noch mehr Eindrücke/Ergebnisse von den Usern hier interessieren.



zeffer schrieb:


> nicht deutsch  leider ist ja kein deutsche sprachdatei vorhanden bei steam


 
Ist dein Steam überhaupt auf deutsch eingestellt?


----------



## hempsmoker (16. März 2010)

Und ein paar Screenshots wären nett!


----------



## Eiche (16. März 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Mich würden auch mal diverse User-Eindrücke interessieren, vorallem mit welchen Einstellungen auf welchen Systemen gezockt wird.
> Die Benchmarkss im PCGH-Artikel gaben ja schon erste Eindrücke.
> Mich würden allerdings noch mehr Eindrücke/Ergebnisse von den Usern hier interessieren.
> 
> ...


ja man


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. März 2010)

zeffer schrieb:
			
		

> leider ist ja kein deutsche sprachdatei vorhanden bei steam ist schon das 3. spiel wo deutsch nicht geht bei steam bei 2 gings inner cfg zu ändern aber hier 0kb ist fies


Ingame umstellen hilft, unter Spieloptionen.


----------



## Eiche (16. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ingame umstellen hilft, unter Spieloptionen.


da steht kein deutsch weder text noch sprachausgabe.
wie auch schon erwähnt hatt die sprachdatei unter steam auch nur 0KiB.
habe das spiel bei steam gekauft.


----------



## olfma (16. März 2010)

Hab gerade mal das Tutorial auf Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit, ner ATI 5850,  i7 860, 6 GB 1333er und Asus P755D LE ohne Overclocking angespielt und bin erst mal baff von der Grafik. Sound & Dynamik sind auch heftig, die Personen in der Umgebung sehr realistisch und die Monster sind auch glaubwürdig in Szene gesetzt. Wir kommen fotorealistischen Spielen immer näher! Allerdings kamen nach 10 Minuten erste kleine Aussetzer, da ich volle Qualität in 1920x1080 gespielt habe. Vielleicht kommt der Referenz-Kühler da auch schon an seine Grenzen oder es waren andere Störungen. Da Spiel scheint ja auch für Nvidia  optimiert zu sein. Habe leider keine Zeit mehr und kann erst morgen weiterzocken.

Das Spiel zieht einen sofort in seinen Bann, von daher klare Kaufempfehlung. Morgen oder heute Nacht spiele ich mal mehr und dann wird sich zeigen, ob da noch schwerwiegende Bugs drinnen sind. Der erste Eindruck vermittelt aber eine saubere Programierung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. März 2010)

*@ zeffer*

Meine Version ist multilingual *kurios*


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ zeffer*
> 
> Meine Version ist multilingual *kurios*


 
Erinnert mich an mein Half Life²

Die Deutsche Version bei Saturn gekauft und das Spiel war in Englisch und Uncut.... 




olfma schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal das Tutorial auf Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit, ner ATI 5850, i7 860, 6 GB 1333er und Asus P755D LE ohne Overclocking angespielt und bin erst mal baff von der Grafik. Sound & Dynamik sind auch heftig, die Personen in der Umgebung sehr realistisch und die Monster sind auch glaubwürdig in Szene gesetzt. Wir kommen fotorealistischen Spielen immer näher! Allerdings kamen nach 10 Minuten erste kleine Aussetzer, da ich volle Qualität in 1920x1080 gespielt habe. Vielleicht kommt der Referenz-Kühler da auch schon an seine Grenzen oder es waren andere Störungen. Da Spiel scheint ja auch für Nvidia optimiert zu sein. Habe leider keine Zeit mehr und kann erst morgen weiterzocken.
> 
> Das Spiel zieht einen sofort in seinen Bann, von daher klare Kaufempfehlung. Morgen oder heute Nacht spiele ich mal mehr und dann wird sich zeigen, ob da noch schwerwiegende Bugs drinnen sind. Der erste Eindruck vermittelt aber eine saubere Programierung.


 

Sehr gut danke für das Feedback....


----------



## hempsmoker (16. März 2010)

Um HL2 uncut zu machen sind auch nur ein paar Einträge in der autoexec von nöten... so einfach hätt ichs gern bei jedem Spiel


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Um HL2 uncut zu machen sind auch nur ein paar Einträge in der autoexec von nöten... so einfach hätt ichs gern bei jedem Spiel


 
Ich könnte dir da einen Laden empfehlen wo man Spiel Uncut kaufen kann..^^


----------



## Fl_o (16. März 2010)

@ zeffer 

Was änderst du groß in den cfg Datein ? Meine Spiele / das Spiel /Eigenschaften /Sprache/ German dan downloadet er gemütlich und dan is es auf Deutsch so funkt das bei mir bei jeden Spiel und so mach ich das auch und fertig, musste noch nie in der Config rumpfuschen usw


----------



## hempsmoker (16. März 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir da einen Laden empfehlen wo man Spiel Uncut kaufen kann..^^




Keine Sorge, wenn ich was Uncut will, dann wird das auch uncut .


----------



## Eiche (16. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> @ zeffer
> 
> Was änderst du groß in den cfg Datein ? Meine Spiele / das Spiel /Eigenschaften /Sprache/ German dan downloadet er gemütlich und dan is es auf Deutsch so funkt das bei mir bei jeden Spiel und so mach ich das auch und fertig, musste noch nie in der Config rumpfuschen usw


habe ich schon gemacht heute nacht in 5 varianten immer das selbe ergebinsse aber wie auch wenn die deutsche sprach datei leer ist. 
Aber das scheint ein steam only bug zu sein.

Laut steam soll deutsch auch unterstüzt werden nur eben das die datei die steam dafür anbietet ohne inhalt ist


----------



## Fl_o (16. März 2010)

stell mal auf zum bsp französisch und schau ob er was downloadet normal werden dan ja die Sprachdatein runtergeladen oder ? also bei mir ists so 

Beispiel: 

Left 4 dead 2 hmm mal auf Deutsch stellen ( Siehe oben ) Download Sprachdatein, so fertig nach ca 1 Stunde Spiel gestarted iiiii deutsch ist billig aber naja, wieder englische drauf die muss nicht runtergeladen werden.. 
Hab heute bei Amazon Metro bestellt ich dir dan obs auf Steam englisch oder Deutsch ist


----------



## Eiche (16. März 2010)

ist die steam download version


----------



## Fl_o (16. März 2010)

Und wenn ich einfach auf Spiel hinzufügen klicke dan den Key eingebe kann ich das Game ja auch downloaden oder `?


----------



## Eiche (16. März 2010)

gehe ich von aus porbier mal währe super hoffe das der bug aber auch so bald behoben ist


----------



## Fl_o (16. März 2010)

jop werd das mal testen wen ich dan den Key habe.. sonst was hast du für ne inet Leitung und wie viel GB hat Metro ? Wen du es schnell wieder gedownloadet hast kannst es ja einfach nochmal laden und schauen was passiert 

Vlt ist auch hier was Klick mich HART oder einfach googeln 


PS: Skidrow hat wieder mal das Rennen gemacht


----------



## Eiche (16. März 2010)

bin schon am schauen aber bissher steht da nichts brauchbares wollte es legal ans laufen bringen ^^
mitlerweile gibts schon erst post im steam forum
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1191429

EDIT: ich installiere es nochmal neu mal schaun was passiert


----------



## Fl_o (16. März 2010)

hmm ja schaut so aus wie wen mehrer das Probn hätten..


----------



## Betschi (16. März 2010)

Wird das Spiel von Internet heruntergeladen? Kann es nicht spielen, kommt immer die Meldung "Metro 2033 wird aktualisiert". Ist das nur wegen diesem ******* Steam?

MfG

Betschi


----------



## kero81 (16. März 2010)

Hm komisch, ich kann unter DX10 mit Fraps keine Screenshots machen?!? Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem?

Gruß Kero


----------



## Eiche (17. März 2010)

au man ich finde steam gerade bescheiden
nur englisch laut setam auf einmal...


> *Titel:* Metro 2033
> *Genre:* Action
> *Entwicklung:* 4A  Games
> *Publisher:* THQ
> ...


----------



## hempsmoker (17. März 2010)

Vielleicht hängt das ja damit zusammen, dass der offizielle Release der deutschen Version erst am 19.März ist und dann erst die deutschen Sprachfiles freigegeben werden. Ist aber nur ne wilde Vermutung von mir .


----------



## boerigard (17. März 2010)

Dann ist es jetzt wahrscheinlich so, dass nur die auf Steam aktivierten deutschen Retail-Versionen deutsche Sprache und Untertitel bieten. KA wieso. Es wurde zwar geschrieben, dass die deutsche Übersetzung exklusiv auf der deutschen Version ist, aber man hätte ja gedacht, dass damit die über Steam gekauften miteingeschlossen sind.
Die Retail ist jedenfalls in Deutsch.


----------



## lippixyz (17. März 2010)

Ich hab doch auch die deutsche gekauft und das auch am 16.3.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. März 2010)

Immer dieses Theater mit Steam...

Deshalb kaufe ich auch immer das Game als Verpackung...

Bei installierten Games habe ich auch ständig Chaos...

Beispiele ??? Aktuell zuletzt Left for Dead2


Das Spiel Aktuell halten ist deaktiviert und Steam aktiviert es ständig von alleine...bei eine 384kb Leitung nicht Lustig....da will man mal kurz spielen und muss 2 Std. Aktualisierung ertragen...
Steam stellt auch ständig die Sprache um.....starte das Game und plötzlich ist alles Englisch....im Game ist Deutsch aktiviert und bei Steam steht es plötzlich auf Englisch...um das wieder zu ändern ist ein erneuter 2Std Download erforderlich...
Das gleiche hatte ich mit Left for Dead 1, Half Life, Resident Evil....es nervt...

Aber mal nun zum Game.....an den Settings muss ich wohl noch mal feilen....Das Spiel ist ein schlimmer Hardware Fresser....bei 1920er Auflösung und trotz 2x HD5770 Crossfire läuft das Spiel bei allen Details nicht wirklich Flüssig....Dumm das man AF nicht Deaktivieren kann oder zumindest auf 2x stellen kann....also muss ich eine Detailstufe runter....

Wo ich mich erst einmal daran gewöhnen muss ist die Fehlende Gesundheitsanzeige.....ich merke bisher zu spät, das ich schon am Sterben bin....

ABER....das Spiel sieht Genial Aus....

Mfg


----------



## Cyron78 (17. März 2010)

Das spiel ist besonders Nvidia unterstützt?
Crossfire ruckelt? ..

Bin der meinung gelesen zu haben das die Metroenigine teils selber bestimmt welche details sich bewegen und genauer dargetellt werden. -je nach Hardwarepower

Meine Spiel ist dann auch bald unterwegs.. aber des Geld will nicht so richtig zu G.O. rüberkommen..ka was da los ist..

Sparkassenservice wird einfach auch etwas schlechter.. ein Tag länger.., noch dazu das Überweisungen nicht mehr als Vorlage gespeichert wreden.. -.-
Sieht nach Sparmaßnahmen aus..^^

Das Game ist unterwegs.


----------



## Eiche (17. März 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Vielleicht hängt das ja damit zusammen, dass der offizielle Release der deutschen Version erst am 19.März ist und dann erst die deutschen Sprachfiles freigegeben werden. Ist aber nur ne wilde Vermutung von mir .


in japan und england soll das spiel angeblich auch noch nicht verfügbar sein

Edit:


			
				PCX schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab deswegen gestern an den Steam Support geschrieben, und  gefragt, ob die noch nachgeliefert werden, oder ob man nicht wenigstens  die Untertitel noch einfügen könnte. Als Antwort kam nur: "Dieses Spiel  ist derzeit leider nicht in deutscher Sprache über Steam verfügbar. Wenn  Sie weitere Fragen dazu haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Herausgeber  dieses Spiels. Beste Grüße, Steam Support Team"
> 
> Deswegen hab ich gerade vorhin bei THQ angerufen, bin aber auch nicht  viel weiter gekommen. Der Typ sagte nur, dass er da jetzt auch nichts  weiter machen kann, wenn Steam nicht die deutschen Dateien hätte. Hat  sich wohl aber auch etwas darüber gewundert, und will es weitergeben.  Keine Ahnung ob das wirklich was bringt.
> 
> Aber so langsam komm ich (mal wieder) zu dem Schluss - kein Steam kein  Ärger. Und ich bin jetzt wirklich kein solcher Steamgegner. Ansich find  ich das System ja nicht schlecht, aber dass man ständig, vor allem bei  den neuen Titeln, verarscht wird, nervt echt. Ich bezahl schon Wochen im  Voraus eine Menge Geld, um dann festzustellen, dass es nicht so läuft  wie versprochen, hab keinen richtigen Spielspaß und nur Ärger - andere  laden sich das irgendwo illegal runter und spielen sofort in allen  Sprachen los, ohne viel Aufwand. Und dann wundert sich Steam und die  Spieleentwickler, warum sich immer weniger die Spiele kaufen?


----------



## Fl_o (17. März 2010)

> Immer dieses Theater mit Steam...
> 
> Deshalb kaufe ich auch immer das Game als Verpackung...
> 
> ...


KEine Ahnung was man anstellt um solche Probs zu bekommen hab die selben Spiele wie du und kauf nur noch über Steam und hab eig keine Probs damit bin im gegenteil eher voll und ganz zufrieden damit schon alleine das ich weiß was meine Freunde zocken und ich mich gleich auf ihren server connecten kann siehe Left 4 dead 2, naja kann ja auch ein anwendungsfehler sein 


> bei eine 384kb Leitung nicht Lustig


hab ne 220 kb Leitung also darfst dich Glücklich schätzen


----------



## Rizzard (17. März 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Aber mal nun zum Game.....an den Settings muss ich wohl noch mal feilen....Das Spiel ist ein schlimmer Hardware Fresser....bei 1920er Auflösung und trotz 2x HD5770 Crossfire läuft das Spiel bei allen Details nicht wirklich Flüssig....Dumm das man AF nicht Deaktivieren kann oder zumindest auf 2x stellen kann....also muss ich eine Detailstufe runter....


 
Du kannst einem ja Mut machen.^^ 
Wenn du schon solche probleme hast, wie wirds dann erst mit meiner GTX260 stinken.
Naja, werds heut abend sehen, wie weit ich runter fahren muss.


----------



## Fl_o (17. März 2010)

du musst aber auch bedenken das es evt etwas besser auf Nv karten läuft, ist ja das vorzeige Spiel für die 4xx


----------



## DaxTrose (17. März 2010)

Ich hab es gerade von Amazon bekommen und installiert. Hätte ich vorher mal hier reingeschaut, dann hätte ich gewusst, dass es nicht ohne Steam läuft und, wie alle anderen Spiele von Steam, boykottiert. Habe nur schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht.
Allerdings habe ich es kurzfristig bei Amazon für 23,99€ (inkl. Versand) bekommen, da sehe ich mal drüber weg! 
Habe die ersten, geschätzten 40 Minuten gespielt und bin beeindruckt - von Sound und Grafik. In 1650x1080 kann ich bei meinem System alles reinschrauben. es ging nur einmal auf 24 FPS, als die Tür auf ging und Hunter hereinkam. Liegt wohl an dem vielen Staub und Nebel. 
Bei mir lagen die deutschen Files mit dabei und wurden auch installiert. Dennoch musste ich es erst von englisch auf deutsch umstellen. 
Nichts desto trotz werden es sicherlich ein paar schöne Spielstunden!


----------



## K-putt (17. März 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hm komisch, ich kann unter DX10 mit Fraps keine Screenshots machen?!? Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem?
> 
> Gruß Kero


bei mir genau so , entweder total schwarze bilder oder gleich absturz


----------



## boerigard (17. März 2010)

Hier unter DirectX 11 mit Fraps keine Probleme.
Du (Noimie) und kero81 habt ja beide NVidia. Das grenzt das Problem ja schon mal ein. Soll der aktuelle Beta-Treiber nicht für Metro optimiert sein? Also würde ich auf den nächsten Treiber warten.


----------



## kmf (17. März 2010)

Ewig das Rumgeheule wegen Steam. 

Ich weiß nicht, wo ihr überall rumsucht? Ich hab noch nie einen Blick in den Steam-Apps-Ordner auf meiner HDD geworfen. Im Hauptmenü des Spiel einfach von englisch auf deutsch umstellen. Nix in irgendeiner CFG rumpfuschen.

Aber in englisch ist die Atmo eh weitaus besser, finde ich.


----------



## boerigard (17. März 2010)

Hast du die Retail oder direkt über Steam gekauft?
Das Problem scheint ja zu sein, dass wenn man direkt über Steam gekauft hat, eben kein Deutsch hat. Die Retail ist Deutsch, kein Problem.


----------



## Benne123 (17. März 2010)

weiss jemand, ob metro 2033 ne kurze oder lange story bzw einzelplayermodi hat?
Ich will nicht wieder ein Spiel, wo ich in 4h fertig bin, wie bei BC2


----------



## K-putt (17. März 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Hier unter DirectX 11 mit Fraps keine Probleme.
> Du (Noimie) und kero81 habt ja beide NVidia. Das grenzt das Problem ja schon mal ein. Soll der aktuelle Beta-Treiber nicht für Metro optimiert sein? Also würde ich auf den nächsten Treiber warten.



Hab den neuen grade installiert , problem bestehen weiterhin ...
nichma mein evga precision ingame-screen funzt
voll merkwürdig


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> KEine Ahnung was man anstellt um solche Probs zu bekommen hab die selben Spiele wie du und kauf nur noch über Steam und hab eig keine Probs damit bin im gegenteil eher voll und ganz zufrieden damit schon alleine das ich weiß was meine Freunde zocken und ich mich gleich auf ihren server connecten kann siehe Left 4 dead 2, naja kann ja auch ein anwendungsfehler sein
> 
> hab ne 220 kb Leitung also darfst dich Glücklich schätzen


 
Na ja....384 KB Theoretisch...meist auch weniger...

Was soll man den bei Steam falsch machen ???

Ich installiere das Spiel...log mich bei Steam ein, es wird Validiert und ein kurzes Update läuft....

Wenn fertig, dann stelle ich das Spiel auf "Nicht automatisch aktualisieren" und "Sprache Deutsch", wenn nicht sowiso schon eingestellt...dann Speichern und beenden...

Dann starte ich das Spiel 2 Tage später und was passiert ??? Ein Update wird gefahren....

Und nach dem Update habe ich schon öfters Englische Sprachausgabe gehabt...nur die Sprache im Spiel umstellen half nicht.....weil das Spiel bei Steam auf Englisch stand...wie kommt das ???

Stelle ich es bei Steam auf Deutsch um, startet wieder ein Update.... Damit die Sprachausgabe wieder tatsächlich in Deutsch ist....

Das ganze hatte ich schon öfters....

Mfg



Cyron78 schrieb:


> Das spiel ist besonders Nvidia unterstützt?
> Crossfire ruckelt? ..
> 
> Bin der meinung gelesen zu haben das die Metroenigine teils selber bestimmt welche details sich bewegen und genauer dargetellt werden. -je nach Hardwarepower
> ...


 
Nein es liegt nicht an Crossfire, es liegt an den FPS.....1920x1080 DX11 4AF und AAA alles auf Hoch....dann ruckelt es bei den Bewegungen...

Stelle ich runter auf Sehr hoch....läuft alles Flüssig...sieht aber immer noch Genial aus.....



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Du kannst einem ja Mut machen.^^
> Wenn du schon solche probleme hast, wie wirds dann erst mit meiner GTX260 stinken.
> Naja, werds heut abend sehen, wie weit ich runter fahren muss.


 

Es ist genau wie bei Stalker...man muss mit den Einstellungen erst spielen um das richtige Setting von Qualität und Leistung zu finden....

Mfg


----------



## Cyron78 (17. März 2010)

Ich bin gespannt..


----------



## Rizzard (17. März 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Es ist genau wie bei Stalker...man muss mit den Einstellungen erst spielen um das richtige Setting von Qualität und Leistung zu finden....
> 
> Mfg



Aktuell spiele ich bei 1680x1050 in DX10 auf Hoch, und habe ca. 35-40 Fps die mir bislang ziemlich flüssig vorkommen.

Bin allerdings gespannt, obs dann später in offenen Regionen wohl auf DX9 weichen muss.


----------



## Cyron78 (17. März 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nein es liegt nicht an Crossfire, es liegt an den FPS.....1920x1080 DX11 4AF und AAA alles auf Hoch....dann ruckelt es bei den Bewegungen...
> 
> Stelle ich runter auf Sehr hoch....läuft alles Flüssig...sieht aber immer noch Genial aus.....
> 
> ...


 

 Seh grad du hast auch nen Gigabyte Board.. 

Ich hoffe ich setze mir da flausen in Kopp aber noch mehr Leistungseinbrüche mit GB Boards und ich verklage die Firma...^^


Naja Benches aus der Allgemeinheit werden es zeigen..


----------



## boerigard (17. März 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Dann starte ich das Spiel 2 Tage später und was passiert ??? Ein Update wird gefahren....


Schwierig da was zu raten. 
Spielst du unter einem Benutzer-Account (wie man es ja eigentlich machen sollte)?
Dann probiere mal, dass du dich als Admin einloggst, Steam startest und dort nochmal alle Einstellungen bzgl. Sprache und Updateverhalten änderst (Steam und Spiel). Und dann wieder zurück zu deinem Benutzer-Account.


----------



## Nucleus (17. März 2010)

Meins kommt erst morgen... dabei bin ich so gespannt, weil mir das Buch schon so gut gefallen hatte


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. März 2010)

So nun habe ich es auch...und nix geht....

Immer wenn ich es starten möchte geht das erste loge...und dann BAM Back to Desktop ...


----------



## boerigard (17. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich es starten möchte geht das erste loge...und dann BAM Back to Desktop ...


Ja, das Problem haben wohl einige, was man so bei Steam liest. Hatte ich auch am Anfang. Bei mir hat es aber gereicht einmal Steam neuzustarten.
Und dann würde ich noch den aktuellen Cat aufspielen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. März 2010)

Habe irrgenwo gelesen das wenn die  content.upk0 löschte nur selbst das bringt bei mir nix....


----------



## aloha84 (17. März 2010)

Mhhh sehr seltsam, habs gerade installiert und läuft wie geschmiert.
Aber warum auch immer kann ich dx 10 nicht aktivieren, läuft laut optionsmenu nur mit dx 9....aber von der beleuchtung(sehe godrays usw.) sieht es aus wie dx 10.
hat mal wer nen Tip??
Oder ist es vielleicht so das man nur dx9 oder dx11 direkt anwählen kann, aber unter dx9 unter vista die dx10 effekte automatisch zugeschaltet werden?

danke^^


----------



## boerigard (17. März 2010)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Oder ist es vielleicht so das man nur dx9 oder dx11 direkt anwählen kann, aber unter dx9 unter vista die dx10 effekte automatisch zugeschaltet werden?


Nein, man kann alle drei Renderpfade direkt anwählen. Also wenn bei dir DirectX 9 steht, dann ist das nicht automatisch DirectX 10 unter Vista.
Aber jetzt weiß du wenigstens, warum es bei dir wie geschmiert läuft .
Bist du auf dem aktuellsten Treiber? Auch nochmal geschaut, ob DirectX aktuell ist (DirectX Webupdater)?


----------



## Bu11et (17. März 2010)

Hab das Game heute endlich erhalten. Läuft ohne Probleme... naja vllt nicht ganz. Hab das gefühl, dass es irgendwie träge wirkt. Is das Game den wirklich so ein Hardwarefresser? Ich mein die Grafik ist stellenweise beeindruckend aber das  es so viel Resourcen verbraucht . Mit ner GTX 285 sollte das doch laut Benches eigentlich auf hoher Qualitätsstuffe spielbar sein oder nicht?


----------



## DaxTrose (17. März 2010)

Also bei mir läuft es auf einer hochgetakteten GTX 275 und einem C2Q 9650@ 4,0GHz sehr gut bei 1680x1050 unter DX10 - alles auf höchste Einstellungen.
*@ Jefim:* OT: Immer wieder schön, Dein Benutzerbild zu sehen!


----------



## Rotax (17. März 2010)

Bin positiv überrascht, sehr dichte Atmosphäre, nette Spielelemnte. Besonders geil sind die High-Res-Texturen und die stimmungsvolle Beleuchtung.

Läuft mit meiner 4870 sogar flüssig @ VeryHigh DX10, nur wenn die Levels bisschen größer werden merkt man dass die FPS bisschen runter gehen. Ein kleiner Performance-Patch wäre noch schön.


----------



## strelok (17. März 2010)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft es auf einer hochgetakteten GTX 275 und einem C2Q 9650@ 4,0GHz sehr gut bei 1680x1050 unter DX10 - alles auf höchste Einstellungen.




Ja, bei mir läufts auch sehr gut.


----------



## INU.ID (17. März 2010)

Wer das Problem mit dem Back2Desktop hat sollte mal (ggf erneut) die aktuelle DX und PhysX Version installieren. Ich hab es leider noch nicht hier, nur mal bei nem Kollegen angespielt. Kann sein das er eine gecrackte Version hat (ka), jedenfalls war im Installations-Ordner (also wo es hin installiert wurde) des Spiels wohl noch ein Ordner mit dem Namen "install" (oder so), und nachdem er die Sachen aus diesem Ordner auch noch installiert hatte (DX, PhysX, und irgendwas mit "vcredist") ist es beim Logo nicht mehr abgestürtzt.


----------



## Cyron78 (17. März 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hab das Game heute endlich erhalten. Läuft ohne Probleme... naja vllt nicht ganz. Hab das gefühl, dass es irgendwie träge wirkt. Is das Game den wirklich so ein Hardwarefresser? Ich mein die Grafik ist stellenweise beeindruckend aber das es so viel Resourcen verbraucht . Mit ner GTX 285 sollte das doch laut Benches eigentlich auf hoher Qualitätsstuffe spielbar sein oder nicht?


 
Metro 2033: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks mit DirectX 11 und GPU-PhysX - Metro 2033, Grafikkarte, Benchmark, DirectX 11, GPU-PhysX

Hier waren die Benches.

25 FPS min. ist nicht mehr Flüssig. Ich denke bei 33 isses noch schwammig.. kommt drauf an..


----------



## Bu11et (17. März 2010)

Jop hab jetzt bischen mit Fraps gespielt und die Frames sind teilweise auf 25 runtergegangen. Aber ansonsten ist es gut spielbar. Das game an sich hat mich sofort gefesselt. Das einzige was ich nicht so toll gellungen finde ist die deutsche Synchronisierung. 

@DaxTrose. Ja wem hab ich das wohl zu verdanken .


----------



## kero81 (18. März 2010)

Ich kann unter DX 10 mit Fraps weder Bilder noch Videos machen. Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen? Ich weiß einfach nicht woran das liegt?!?

Gruß Kero


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. März 2010)

Welche Fraps-Version? Deine muss ja uralt sein


----------



## hempsmoker (18. März 2010)

Ich warte immer noch auf Screenshots oder Videos von euch. Wieso dauert das denn so lange?


----------



## kero81 (18. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Welche Fraps-Version? Deine muss ja uralt sein




 Version 2.9.8 hab ich und ich kann damit auch in Crysis Wars oder Battlefield unter DX10 Screenshots oder Videos machen. 
Und ein nützlicher kommentar wäre wünschenswert...

@ hempsmoker
Dann schau in den Screenshot thread oder morgen in den spiele video thread, ich bin gerade dabei ein Video von metro zu machen.


----------



## boerigard (18. März 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf Screenshots oder Videos von euch. Wieso dauert das denn so lange?


Zumindest Screenshots gibt schon im Screenshot-Sammel-Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nshot-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen.html



			
				kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> Version 2.9.8 hab ich und ich kann damit auch in Crysis Wars oder Battlefield unter DX10 Screenshots oder Videos machen.


Na, 2.9.8 ist ja doch schon etwas älter. Aktuell ist 3.1.2. Ich selber benutze noch die 3.0.2.
Wäre natürlich jetzt die erste Idee die Fraps-Version zu updaten.


----------



## kero81 (18. März 2010)

Crysis Wars>DX10>Videos ich können aufnehmen mit 2.9.8  Battlefield> DX10> ich können auch aufnehmen Videos...
Ich will doch nur wissen wieso das so ist.  

Edit: Egal, mit der neuen Version gehts auch nicht... Mag mich wohl nicht...


----------



## boerigard (18. März 2010)

Auch Fraps hat Bugs. Schau in den Changelog.
Aber wo ist das Problem mal Fraps zu updaten und zu schauen ob es läuft ?

Edit: Ok. dann läuft es mit der aktuellen Version auch nicht.


----------



## hempsmoker (18. März 2010)

Ah, danke für den Tipp mit dem Screenshot-Thread. Das Game sieht ja mal echt nice aus! Mal sehen wann ich dafür Zeit finde...


----------



## Bu11et (18. März 2010)

Sollen eigentlich alle Screenshots da reingepostet werden oder kann man auch hier welche zu schau stellen?


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2010)

Eigentlich interessiert micht dieses Game sowas von überhaupt nicht, aber wenn es Horror-Elemente hat, dann fällt das natürlich in meinen Fachbereich - kann das avancierten Horror-Games, wie _F.E.A.R._ oder _Dead Space_ das Wasser reichen? Und könnte mir jemand mit älterer Hardware sagen, wie gut das Spiel läuft?


----------



## Nucleus (18. März 2010)

So, jetzt ist meins mit der Post gekommen... allerdings kann ich es nicht installieren.

Ich bekomme einen Fehler beim Start des Setups:

*Setup Error* No language configured




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kompatibilitätsmodus und als Admin starten hilft auch nicht...

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## VNSR (18. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eigentlich interessiert micht dieses Game sowas von überhaupt nicht, aber wenn es Horror-Elemente hat, dann fällt das natürlich in meinen Fachbereich - kann das avancierten Horror-Games, wie _F.E.A.R._ oder _Dead Space_ das Wasser reichen? Und könnte mir jemand mit älterer Hardware sagen, wie gut das Spiel läuft?


 
Ich hab jetzt ungefähr bis zur Hälfte gespielt und muss sagen, dass das Spiel mir keine so große Angst einjagt wie Stalker SoC. Es gibt zwar schon einige Schockmomente, aber den Gedanken "geh ich da jetzt rein oder lieber doch nicht" hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie gehabt.


----------



## Nucleus (18. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist meins mit der Post gekommen... allerdings kann ich es nicht installieren.
> 
> Ich bekomme einen Fehler beim Start des Setups:
> 
> ...



Ein System-Neustart hat das Problem behoben


----------



## Pukka (18. März 2010)

Hat schon jemand den ATI 10.3a Treiber probiert? Bringt der vielleicht auch etwas für Metro 2033?
Immerhin scheint der ja STALKER etwas zu beschleunigen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eigentlich interessiert micht dieses Game sowas von überhaupt nicht, aber wenn es Horror-Elemente hat, dann fällt das natürlich in meinen Fachbereich - kann das avancierten Horror-Games, wie _F.E.A.R._ oder _Dead Space_ das Wasser reichen? Und könnte mir jemand mit älterer Hardware sagen, wie gut das Spiel läuft?


 
Also von der Horror-Atmo kann Metro bisher gut mit F.E.A.R mit halten. Wenn ich das über mein 5.1 Headset betreibe, läufts mir stellenweise kalt den Rücken runter.
Also ich finds genial.


----------



## Cyron78 (18. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist meins mit der Post gekommen... allerdings kann ich es nicht installieren.
> 
> Ich bekomme einen Fehler beim Start des Setups:
> 
> ...


 

Ich habs da aber noch nicht installiert, also hab ich keine Ahnung.
Aber 2 Seiten vorher hat unser Moderator etwas geschrieben, k.a. obs hilft.

"Wer das Problem mit dem Back2Desktop hat sollte mal (ggf erneut) die aktuelle DX und PhysX Version installieren. Ich hab es leider noch nicht hier, nur mal bei nem Kollegen angespielt. Kann sein das er eine gecrackte Version hat (ka), jedenfalls war im Installations-Ordner (also wo es hin installiert wurde) des Spiels wohl noch ein Ordner mit dem Namen "install" (oder so), und nachdem er die Sachen aus diesem Ordner auch noch installiert hatte (DX, PhysX, und irgendwas mit "vcredist") ist es beim Logo nicht mehr abgestürtzt. "


----------



## Nucleus (18. März 2010)

Danke, aber ich konnte das Problem mit dem Allheilmittel Systemneustart selbst beheben


----------



## unterseebotski (18. März 2010)

Ich konnte es gestern nicht in Steam starten, habs angeclickt und es ist einfach nix passiert. Wollte mich schon wieder maßlos über Steam ärgern, aber auch hier hat ein Systemneustart geholfen. (win 7)


----------



## Shooter (18. März 2010)

Bis jetzt läuft das Spiel sehr gut,... ohne Probleme. 
Aber nur auf Normal und 4x. Sobald ich die Grafik auf Hoch stelle laggt das ganze Menü nur noch   Was mich wundert, die Grafik sieht immer noch Top aus, obwohl mein System es nur bis Mittel schafft


----------



## Nucleus (18. März 2010)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ich konnte es gestern nicht in Steam starten, habs angeclickt und es ist einfach nix passiert. Wollte mich schon wieder maßlos über Steam ärgern, aber auch hier hat ein Systemneustart geholfen. (win 7)



Das war bei mir das nächste Problem nach der Installation und dem Updaten... aber da wusste ich ja schon bescheid


----------



## Cyron78 (18. März 2010)

Dachte auch eben, ich bin nicht verschont vonner Fehlermeldung.
Aber war nur der Hinweis das der Nv treiber aktualisiert werden sollte.

Es läuft. DX10 alles auf high. Gibt mit meiner 295er auch gute Einbrüche in Bewegungen, bis auf 25 30 FPS. Aber vieleicht kann nen Nv treiber abhilfe schaffen, sofern die mal wieder in der Lage sind einen sauber zu Schreiben..^^

Das Game sieht gut aus, hab Englisch eingestellt, da ich dachte wenns schon in Russland spielt isse nen Deutsch-Englisch.. 

und man verstehts einigermaßen mit mittleren Englisch Kenntnissen.


Achja: und Fraps läuft.


----------



## kmf (18. März 2010)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> [...] Allerdings habe ich es kurzfristig bei Amazon für 23,99€ (inkl. Versand) bekommen, da sehe ich mal drüber weg!
> [...]


Super Preis. Gell! 
Und hast du auch schon die 5€ 41 "ab 18 Gebühr" von Amazon gutgeschrieben bekommen?


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also von der Horror-Atmo kann Metro bisher gut mit F.E.A.R mit halten. Wenn ich das über mein 5.1 Headset betreibe, läufts mir stellenweise kalt den Rücken runter.
> Also ich finds genial.



Naja, gut danke, wollte das nur mal wissen. Habe nur so meine Zweifel, ob ich mir das Spiel holen soll.


----------



## zockerernst (18. März 2010)

Ich würde mir gern Metro 2033 kaufen. Würde es auf meinem System, vor allem wegen der Graka X1950Pro, laufen? Laut Mindestanforderungen sollte die Grafikkarte Shader3.0 unterstützen, was meine ATI ja macht.

Gruss



Mein System:
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## tripod (18. März 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Super Preis. Gell!
> Und hast du auch schon die 5€ 41 "ab 18 Gebühr" von Amazon gutgeschrieben bekommen?



das ist die "vorbesteller-preisgarantie" 

ich hab doch auch noch gekauft, obwohl ich mir eigentlich steam nicht antun wollte... aber muss sagen ich bin überrascht, bis jetz keine probs
(ok, ich hab auch noch nicht gezockt  )

beim installieren fiel mir grad "installation von DISKETTE wird durchgeführt" auf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betschi (18. März 2010)

tripod schrieb:


> das ist die "vorbesteller-preisgarantie"
> 
> ich hab doch auch noch gekauft, obwohl ich mir eigentlich steam nicht antun wollte... aber muss sagen ich bin überrascht, bis jetz keine probs
> (ok, ich hab auch noch nicht gezockt  )
> ...



Wie konntest du es über die DVD installieren?


----------



## Graf_Orlok (18. März 2010)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab folgendes Grafikproblem. Wenn ich mir irgendwelche Lichtquellen angucke ist alles furchtbar verpixelt. Das Problem hatte ich schon bei Mass Effect und beim Durchstöbern des Internets kam ich auf eine Antwort: Meine X1800XT ist schuld! 
Bei Mass Effect musste ich einfach nur "Depth of Field" ausschalten. Meine Frage ist nun, ob das nun auch bei Metro 2033 funktioniert und wo ich das umstellen kann?

Danke für die Hilfe schonmal,

Graf_Orlok


----------



## tripod (18. März 2010)

@betschi

ich hab gestern schon steam installiert, und grad eben einfach die dvd ins laufwerk getan, dann ging
auch schon ein fenster auf und los gings


----------



## Cyron78 (18. März 2010)

Sehr fein gruselig, neueste Grafik, so gefällt mir das. Der neue Nv treiber macht die Fps Einbrüche auf 30 etwas flüssiger.. kann bis jetzt auf Max spielen.

Ewig gehetzt durch die Katakompen... alleine die Melodie aus dem Hintergrund macht hoffnungslos.
Das Spiel macht das richtig was die anderen falsch gemacht haben. Bioshok war schlechte Grafik mit alter Story und so nix neues. AvP ist nicht schlecht aber lang nicht so gut wie Metro- dies hier hat Atmosphäre.. einfach genial.

Hier hab i z.b. 30 Fps:


----------



## Nucleus (19. März 2010)

Geht es noch jemandem, der ne G15 refresh hat, so, dass er die Lautstärke nicht per Tasten ändern kann, während er im Spiel ist?


----------



## Eiche (19. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Geht es noch jemandem, der ne G15 refresh hat, so, dass er die Lautstärke nicht per Tasten ändern kann, während er im Spiel ist?


jop vermudlich dektiviert irgend was in dem spiel die genral funktion


----------



## Painkiller (19. März 2010)

Uii, hört sich ja alles gut an was ihr da so berichtet....^^

Wie ist den der Grusel-Faktor? Kann das Spiel den alten Horror-Reihen das Wasser reichen (FEAR, Doom usw.)?


----------



## hempsmoker (19. März 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Uii, hört sich ja alles gut an was ihr da so berichtet....^^
> 
> Wie ist den der Grusel-Faktor? Kann das Spiel den alten Horror-Reihen das Wasser reichen (FEAR, Doom usw.)?



Dir seien folgende Antworten (2 Seiten zurück) ans Herz gelegt . 



VNSR schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ungefähr bis zur Hälfte gespielt und muss sagen, dass das Spiel mir keine so große Angst einjagt wie Stalker SoC. Es gibt zwar schon einige Schockmomente, aber den Gedanken "geh ich da jetzt rein oder lieber doch nicht" hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie gehabt.





Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also von der Horror-Atmo kann Metro bisher gut mit F.E.A.R mit halten. Wenn ich das über mein 5.1 Headset betreibe, läufts mir stellenweise kalt den Rücken runter.
> Also ich finds genial.


----------



## Nucleus (19. März 2010)

Naja, wenn man allein in den Tunnels unterwegs ist und keine Menschen die Gegner sind, ist einem schon sehr mulmig zumute.

Zumal die Mutanten teilweise doch sehr schnell sind.

Ich habe mich schon dabei erwischt wie ich bei einem Ansturm sage "Oooooh, verdammt...!".


----------



## hempsmoker (19. März 2010)

Hehe. Ja so gings mir bei Dead Space, da allerdings die ganze Zeit "F*ck, was war das? Oh shit! Nicht der Typ schon wieder!"


----------



## Nucleus (19. März 2010)

Das ist der Unterschwied zwischen den beiden Spielen.

Bei Metro kommt ab und an ein Kommentar von mir, der bei meiner Freundin seltsame Blicke und Kichern in meine Richtung auslöst.

Bei Dead Space beschränkten sich all' meine Reaktionen nur noch auf heftiges Zusammenzucken


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. März 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Schwierig da was zu raten.
> Spielst du unter einem Benutzer-Account (wie man es ja eigentlich machen sollte)?
> Dann probiere mal, dass du dich als Admin einloggst, Steam startest und dort nochmal alle Einstellungen bzgl. Sprache und Updateverhalten änderst (Steam und Spiel). Und dann wieder zurück zu deinem Benutzer-Account.


 

Einen Benutzer Accout habe ich natürlich...Spiele ja Half Life seit der ersten Stunde.....

Ich kann es wirklich nicht sagen, was es ist....bevor ich ein Spiel starte, schaue ich jetzt erst immer bei Steam rein, ob nichts verstellt ist....

Es passiert nur hin und wieder und bei jedem Game....Half Life, FEAR, Left for Dead....etc.

Vielleicht mag mich Steam auch nur nicht....oder die sind der Meinung "Der ärgert sich immer so schön....."


Also....ich kann das Spiel mit 1920x1080, DX11, 4AF, Details Hoch, und AAA flüssig spielen.....Hardware siehe Sig....

Höher geht nicht....leider....

Sieht aber Super genial aus.....und ich sehe auch keinen Unterschied zu den ganz hohen Einstellungen....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (19. März 2010)

Das Spiel ist einfach nur Wahnsinnig gut. Habs lange nichtmehr gehabt das ich mich bei nem Spiel erschrecke. Das letzte mal war bei Resident Evil 1, jahahaha das war Geil!!! Resi1 FTW!

Gruß Kero

P.s. Metro2033 FTW 2!!!


----------



## multimolti (19. März 2010)

Hi!

Ich hab grad eben auch mal Metro gezockt und finde das Spiel HAMMERGEIL  Leider musste ich die Grafik runterdrehen (1920x1080, High, kein AA), da es sonst nicht so toll auf meiner GTX 260 lief, aber sieht auch auf High gut aus!

Was mich aber tierisch aufregt ist, dass das Spiel nicht startet, wenn man mehr als einen Monitor dran hat. Ich habe 3 und muss immer manuell 2 deaktivieren, bevor ich zocken kann. Danach wieder aktivieren, etc... das nervt!

Gibt es einen Trick, wie man z.B. per Shortcut die Displays aus- und anschalten kann? Oder einen Fix für Metro dass der auch bei mehreren Screens startet (sonst hab ich nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm)?

Danke!


----------



## Nucleus (19. März 2010)

ich deaktiviere meinen zweiten Monitor vor dem Zocken eh immer... kann es nicht gebrauchen, dass neben dem Game mein Hintergrundbild oder Thunderbird mir entgegengrinst


----------



## multimolti (19. März 2010)

Dazu haben meine Monitore einen Ausschalter  Der aber nichts dran ändert, dass Windows weiterhin 3 Monitore dran hat und damit das Spiel verhindert.


----------



## boerigard (19. März 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Einen Benutzer Accout habe ich natürlich...Spiele ja Half Life seit der ersten Stunde.....


Benutzer-Account war auf den Windows-Benutzer-Account bezogen . Also ein Windows-Account ohne Adminrechte.
Ich hab nämlich bemerkt, dass die Steameinstellungen von Benutzer-Account und Amin-Account sich teilweise in die Quere kommen. Daher starte ich Steam mal kurz unter einem Admin-Account und mache da meine Einstellungen bzgl. Sprache nochmal.


----------



## Cyron78 (19. März 2010)

^^ Mein Zeigefinger hatte gezuckt, und hab mich vor dem Schuß erschrocke..  -.-


----------



## marcus_T (19. März 2010)

habe es deutsch installiert unter steam ist deutsch eingestellt und trotzdem ist es englisch mit russischen akzent.
habe die amazon " komplett in deusch " version. ob ich eventuell tierisch sonste wohin k**n könnte.

hat jemand rat ?


----------



## boerigard (19. März 2010)

Das solltest du im Hauptmenü unter Optionen -> Spieloptionen umstellen können:


----------



## marcus_T (19. März 2010)

oha...ich würde mal sagen " peinlich " thx^^


----------



## Nucleus (19. März 2010)

Mal ehrlich... wer spielt das Spiel schon freiwillig auf deutsch?


----------



## multimolti (19. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich hab grad eben auch mal Metro gezockt und finde das Spiel HAMMERGEIL  Leider musste ich die Grafik runterdrehen (1920x1080, High, kein AA), da es sonst nicht so toll auf meiner GTX 260 lief, aber sieht auch auf High gut aus!
> 
> ...



Hat niemand eine Idee?



Nucleus schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich... wer spielt das Spiel schon freiwillig auf deutsch?



Richtig! Aber selbst die englische Version ist nicht soo toll, ich denke mal in Russisch hätte es am meisten Stil  Wollte das schon immer mal lernen (allein wegen dem Buch dazu + Sergej Lukianenko), aber hatte noch keine Zeit...


----------



## Holdrio (19. März 2010)

Hääää, meinte das Spiel hat russische Sprachausgabe doch dabei, stimmt das doch nicht?
Oder nur die DVD und nicht die Steamgurke da?
Irgendwo stand das mal ziemlich offiziell man könne auch originales Russisch mit Untertiteln in Deutsch und Englisch haben.



multimolti schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Trick, wie man z.B. per Shortcut die Displays aus- und anschalten kann?



WIN + P etwa noch nicht bekannt?


----------



## Nucleus (19. März 2010)

Ich hätte es auch gern auf russisch gespielt, nur befürchte ich, dass mich die Untertitel so ablenken würden, dass ich gnadenlos versagen würde 

Das Einzige, das mich an der englischen Synchro nervt ist, dass die Kinder akzentfreies American English babbeln


----------



## multimolti (19. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> WIN + P etwa noch nicht bekannt?



Jetzt wo dus sagst fällt mir das wieder ein... hatte ich irgendwie vergessen. Funktioniert aber leider nicht =(
Ich hätte jetzt erwartet, dass, wenn ich den von "Extend" auf "Computer only" stelle er meine beiden SEKUNDÄREN Displays deaktiviert und meinen PRIMÄREN (also der am Hauptausgang der Graka hängt und der auch unter Win primär ist, also mit Desktop, Taskleiste, etc) benutzt.

Aber hab ich mich wohl geirrt: erst 30 Sekunden alles schwarz, dann nur der dritte Monitor an, und der hängt an einer Geforce 6600GT. Damit ist nix mit Metro -.-


----------



## Holdrio (19. März 2010)

Ach so, komplizierte Sache dann mit drei, mit meinen zwei schaltet Computer und Projektor noch brav hin und her.

6600GT und Metro 2033 hehe, die würde sicher gleich explodieren. 



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich hätte es auch gern auf russisch gespielt, nur befürchte ich, dass mich die Untertitel so ablenken würden, dass ich gnadenlos versagen würde



Ist doch einfach, erst schiessen und dann fragen äh lesen!


----------



## SebHei (19. März 2010)

Hat hier noch jemand Probleme mit den massiven tearing-Effekten (horizontale Bildverschiebungen bei Bewegungen)?

Die tearing-Effekte treten bei mir bei jeder Auflösung und auf jeder Detailstufe auf, auch unter DX 10 sowie DX 11. 

Fsp habe ich mehr als genug, Rechenpower ist reichlich vorhanden! (I5-750 @ 4 GhZ sowie Radeon 5850 @ 900/1300)

Habe bereits versucht, Vsync in den beiden .cfg zu aktivieren, was allerdings ohne Erfolg blieb.

Das Problem tritt unter den beiden neusten Catalayst 10.2 sowie 10.3a auf.

Bei einem Test (weiß nicht mehr wo genau) waren diese Effekte als Negativpunkt aufgeführt. 

Kennt jemand Abhilfe?!


----------



## Stahlmann (19. März 2010)

Mit dem System in meiner Sig isses echt unspielbar 
Sogar auf Normal ruckelts einfach nur wiederlich...
Ich würd mich so gerne ne neue Karte holen, aber gerade ist warscheinlich der schlechteste Moment für ne Graka-Aufrüstung


----------



## Dr. Kucho (19. März 2010)

Ich hab grad auch mal ein Stündchen gezockt und ich bin hellauf begeistert!

Das Setting ist sowieso supercool und diese Detailverliebtheit habe ich noch in keinem anderen Spiel gesehen. Die Dialoge der umstehenden Personen, das Klemmbrett mit dem Lighter, und nocht zig andere Kleinigkeiten - das gefällt mir richtig gut. Geflasht hat mich die Szene im Prolog als diese ganzen Viecher vorbeigerannt sind und dann die anderen Viecher vom Himmel stürzten. Da hat das Spiel mich gehabt. 

Ich hoffe es geht genauso gut weiter...


Aber jetzt mal zu etwas unerfreulicherem:

Metro 2033 ist das erste Spiel, in dem ich ein wenig enttäuscht von meiner Grafikkarte bin. Ich spiele auf 1920x1080 und habe mich regelrecht erschrocken, wie niedrig die FPS sind und wie schnell das Spiel so verdammt unspielbar wird.

DX11 advanced options brauche ich garnicht anrühren. Sowohl Tesselation als auch Adv. Depth of Field kosten so extrem viel Leistung bei gefühlter 1% Optikverbesserung. Das ist ein Witz und zugleich unspielbar.

Derzeit spiele ich mit der besagten Auflösung, AAA, 16xAF, Very High Details und aktivem DX11. Es gibt aber teilweise Momente in denen die FPS auf brutalste Weise einbrechen und dadurch wird das Aiming ekelhaft. Ein Crysis ist hier deutlich genügsamer.

Die Optik ist absolut Spitze, aber diese Performance ist absolut übel. Ich werde noch ein wenig rumpfuschen und die besten Einstellungen suchen.

Vielleicht hat jemand hier ja auch schon mit 'ner 5870 gezockt und kann ein paar Tips geben.


Trotzdem: Daumen hoch für das Gameplay!


----------



## Cyron78 (19. März 2010)

Man bin ich froh gute Ebyay geschäffte gemacht zu haben, und so ne 295er mit 100 Eu aufpreis, zu einer 285er mit 250 eu verkauft zuhaben.. ^^

Wenn ich das hier höre haben einfach zu viele Probs mit den 58xx,


----------



## Dr. Kucho (19. März 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier höre haben einfach zu viele Probs mit den 58xx,



Ich denke nicht, dass es an der HD 58er Reihe liegt, sondern ein generelles Problem des Spiels ist. Jeder User, ganz gleich welche GraKa er besitzt, hat diese übelen Performanceeinbrüche und das wirft ein nicht allzu gutes Licht auf den Entwickler.

Optische Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Grafikeinstellungen sind nur in Screenshots unter Super-Zoom auszumachen, aber die Leistung sinkt um gefühlte 50%.

Sowas darf einfach nicht sein!

So toll das Spiel auch ist, ein Crysis bleibt in seiner Optik/FPS Performance einfach unangetastet!


----------



## zockerernst (19. März 2010)

weiss einer von euch nun, obs mit ner x1950 laufen würde?

gruss





mein System:
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Cyron78 (19. März 2010)

Ja schon wieder Crysis..^^.. dafür läuft das durchgehend schlecht..^^

Die Texturen sind sehr gut rausgearbeitet.. meistens jedenfalls.. z.b. schieße ich in die Wand, hab ich sehr reelle Einschußlöcher die nicht matchig ausschauen.. Also die Tiefe der einzelnen Teile/Texturen sind das eigentlich schwierige der Graka.. weil sie sind immer da.. und werden nicht einfach nachgeladen.. Wie bei GTA4 z.b... sieht nicht soooo gut aus aber, friest so viel Leistung weil anscheinend die ganze Stadt in die Gaka geladen wird..^^

Bin aber kein Profi in solchen Dingen, aber kanns mir nur denken..verbesser mich...


----------



## Nucleus (19. März 2010)

Ich habe mit meinem System eigentlich kaum Einbrüche.

Aber mal was zum Gameplay:

Stelle ich mich besonders doof an, oder weiß sonst noch jemand nicht, wie ich die Munitionsart wechseln kann, bzw. wofür die beschrifteten Silberkugeln sind?


----------



## Cyron78 (19. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinem System eigentlich kaum Einbrüche.
> 
> Aber mal was zum Gameplay:
> 
> Stelle ich mich besonders doof an, oder weiß sonst noch jemand nicht, wie ich die Munitionsart wechseln kann, bzw. wofür die beschrifteten Silberkugeln sind?


 
Länger R drücken, 

die kleinen Kugeln sind deine Bezahlmittel.


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2010)

zockerernst schrieb:


> weiss einer von euch nun, obs mit ner x1950 laufen würde?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1084252



Mit der würde es schon laufen, aber nur mit stark reduzierten Details. 
Aber auch auf niedrigsten DX9-Details soll das Spiel noch relativ gut aussehen.^^


----------



## Cyron78 (19. März 2010)

zockerernst schrieb:


> weiss einer von euch nun, obs mit ner x1950 laufen würde?
> 
> gruss
> 
> ...


 


Ich sag nein, da wir mit unseren High end Karten schon Probleme habe...^^



Two-Face hat sich über mir besser ausgedrückt.


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Ich sag nein, da wir mit unseren High end Karten schon Probleme habe...^^



Schon mal auf der High-End-Karte die Details ganz runter gedreht?


----------



## Nucleus (19. März 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Länger R drücken,
> 
> die kleinen Kugeln sind deine Bezahlmittel.



Ich dachte die Militärmunition wäre Bezahlungsmittel - wie auch im Buch 

Aber ich finde regelmäßig so Silberkugeln mit Beschriftung drauf...


----------



## zockerernst (19. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit der würde es schon laufen, aber nur mit stark reduzierten Details.
> Aber auch auf niedrigsten DX9-Details soll das Spiel noch relativ gut aussehen.^^



danke, dann werd ichs mir holen. es kommt ja nicht immer nur auf die grafik an....


----------



## Betschi (19. März 2010)

Munition für ein Scharfschützengewehr, das ich mir den Roten gekauft habe, nachdem mich Andrey oder so gerettet hat.


----------



## Cyron78 (19. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schon mal auf der High-End-Karte die Details ganz runter gedreht?


 

Nein, da ich die Details nicht einzeln anwählen kann, würde mir gefühlsmäßig etwas fehlen..^^

Da sich auf High mehr als gewünscht runterregelt..


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2010)

Hmpf. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie das Game bei mir laufen wird - sofern ich's mir überhaupt kaufe.


----------



## Cyron78 (19. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Militärmunition wäre Bezahlungsmittel - wie auch im Buch
> 
> Aber ich finde regelmäßig so Silberkugeln mit Beschriftung drauf...


 

Ja mein i ja, die kleinen zum Bezahlen..
Die anderen zum Ballern, glaub beim Nachladen werden dir halt alle angezeigt , auch die Schrot z.b. . Egal ob du alle Waffen hast.


----------



## zockerernst (19. März 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Ich sag nein, da wir mit unseren High end Karten schon Probleme habe...^^
> 
> 
> 
> Two-Face hat sich über mir besser ausgedrückt.



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil......naja...

einer sagt  ja, der ander nein...hat jemand noch ne meinung dazu?


----------



## Cyron78 (19. März 2010)

zockerernst schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil......naja...
> 
> einer sagt ja, der ander nein...hat jemand noch ne meinung dazu?


 
Was fürn Vorteil wenn ich am Schreiben war, und er sein Text wohl losschickte?



Wer Testet ist ebenfalls klar im Vorteil..^^
Meine Bilder auf Low bringen nicht viel, ist grad zu dunkel, sieht aber nicht mehr so Fein aus, Texturen mäßig. Aber dennoch gut, - das es schwer werden könnte für 256 mb Gpu speicher..


----------



## zockerernst (19. März 2010)

...hatte nur den post vom two-face gelesen und nicht deinen...

werds mir holen, frei nach dem motto: "mehr als nicht funktionieren, kann es nicht" 
meine gpu hat 512mb...macht aber bestimmt nicht allzuviel aus, kommt ja auf die rohleistung an

gruss und danke


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. März 2010)

Nach dem ich (weiß der gott auch warum) zu laufen gekommen habe. Muss ich sagen Nettes spiel.
Die Lichteffekte sind der Hammer. Und das selbst auf Dx 9.0c Basis.

Nun gibt es aber eine Problem bei an denn Spiel...ich HASSE es wenn man sich aller 10sek erschrickt...und immer im Dauer Horror drin steckt. An sich nicht meine Bier überhaupt nicht...^^
Muss sagen es mach aber auch zum teil Spass es zu spielen...da die Gafik einfach mehr als hübsch ist.

Selbst auf meine Pc (siehe Später lüft die Sache ganz orderlich). Wie ich schon gesagt habe sind die Lichteffte echt der Hammer. Und die Figuren sind super geworden will ich nix sagen. Was das Feuer an geht, ich finde es echt Hübsch und an oki. Dafür sind teilweiße die Texturen miss und die Explosionen auch nicht gerade der hinseher.

Das ganze spiele geht bei auf Hoch bei 1680x1050 dazu 0xAA/16xAF Verticsy...is aus.
Habe habe ihr so im Schnitt von 18 bis 60FPS. Wenn ich "Draußen" bin so 25 bis 30 und in Gebeuten so um 35 bis 5xFPS. Wenn was passirt geht die FPS zahl etwas weiter runter is ja normal. Wie gesagt dazu nutze ich noch Dx9.0 auf Win XP Pro daher geht bei mir keine Dx10.

Ihr mal Kurz meine Pc:

* CPU: Intel E8500[E0] @ 4.0GHz
* Mainboard: Asus P5Q-E @ 1703 Bios
* RAM: 2xCorsair XMS2[Re.4.2] (8500) 2048MB @ 5-5-5-12-2T
* Grafikkarte: GainWard HD4850 Golden Sample [512MB] @ 750/1100MHz/Treiber 10.2
* Monitor: LG Flatron L227WTP-PF
* HardDisk: Western Digital WD3200AAKS(320GB/16MB Cache/7200Upm)
* Samsung HD501LJ (500GB/16 MB Cache/7200 Upm)
Nachtag;



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmpf. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie das Game bei mir  laufen wird - sofern ich's mir überhaupt kaufe.



Laufen wird es, Kaufen das glaubst du doch selber nicht oder ^^


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Kaufen das glaubst du doch selber nicht oder ^^


Vielleicht doch, genau deswegen:



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Nun gibt es aber eine Problem bei an denn Spiel...ich HASSE es wenn man sich aller 10sek erschrickt...und immer im Dauer Horror drin steckt.



Horror-Games sind meine Spezialität.
Mein Kumpel denkt aber genau so darüber, wie du.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch, genau deswegen:
> 
> Ihr was aber mal gedenk ist das es bei die besser laufen wird als bei mir...da (auch wenn ) du zwei 1950XTX hast und die war älter schon sind haben sie immer noch genug Power! Nur deine CPU könnte man echt Ocen...besonder die QX Version ab auf 4.0GHz...und ruhe is
> 
> ...




Kaufs nicht 

Und ich habe mir bei Doom3 (US Demo Version) 10min gespielt...so schnell war ich noch nie auf dem Desktop. Ist einfach nix für mich wenn ich aller 10sek erschrocken werde. Und dissen "Angst Faktor" habe^^


----------



## multimolti (20. März 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich, ich habe nichts gegen Gore und so, aber erschrecken ist einfach nicht mein Ding. Trotzdem zocke ich Metro gerne, weil die Grafik einfach so geil ist^^


----------



## Cyron78 (20. März 2010)

Ich trag grad nen Kind aufn Rücken, das wohl so übergewichtig ist, das das Zielen noch ungenauer macht, und andauernd springen dich diese Viecher an, aber zum Glück die kleinen.  -.-


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2010)

_Doom 3_, also das war ja noch unterste Schublade.



> Ihr was aber mal gedenk ist das es bei die besser laufen wird als bei  mir...da (auch wenn ) du zwei 1950XTX hast und die war älter schon sind  haben sie immer noch genug Power! Nur deine CPU könnte man echt  Ocen...besonder die QX Version ab auf 4.0GHz...und ruhe is



Öhm, 1. Kann ich aktuelle Spiele mit den zwei X1950XTXern nur in geringen Auflösungen (1440 x 900) in Max. gerade noch so flüssig spielen und 2. Ist die CPU schon übertaktet - mehr geht nicht. 
Es ist also genau andersrum, die CPU reicht locker noch für aktuelle und zukünftige Spiel aus, nur die Grafikbeschleunigung müsste man austauschen.


----------



## hempsmoker (20. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Kaufs nicht
> 
> Und ich habe mir bei Doom3 (US Demo Version) 10min gespielt...so schnell war ich noch nie auf dem Desktop. Ist einfach nix für mich wenn ich aller 10sek erschrocken werde. Und dissen "Angst Faktor" habe^^



Schade dass es hier kein Hühnchen als Smiley gibt


----------



## multimolti (20. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Kaufs nicht
> 
> Und ich habe mir bei Doom3 (US Demo Version) 10min gespielt...so schnell war ich noch nie auf dem Desktop. Ist einfach nix für mich wenn ich aller 10sek erschrocken werde. Und dissen "Angst Faktor" habe^^



Schade dass es hier kein Kotzen als Smiley für schlechte Rechtschreibung gibt... Ach, doch!


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (20. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Schade dass es hier kein Kotzen als Smiley für schlechte Rechtschreibung gibt... Ach, doch!



Komm, ist doch schon spät. Vielleicht hatte er schon ganz viel Sand in den Augen.

Back to topic:
Habe mir das Spiel  jetzt bestellt, da ich dank Amazon für 19€ an das gute Stück kam. Ich hoffe nur, dass  meine (zugegebenermaßen hohen) Ansprüche erfüllt werden.
Zudem interessiert es  mich brennend, was mein Rechner so an max. Grafikeinstellungen hergibt.

MfG AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## Cyron78 (20. März 2010)

Ich könnte ewig in den Katakompen rumrennen.. Dazu die Melodie.. erinnert mich an 28 days Later, irgendwie aussichtslos die ganze Geschichte. 

Seid ich damals Doom3 gezockt hab, war ich so begeistert und hab immer auf Horrorgames gehofft, aber es kommen einfach zu wenig raus.. 
Erschrecken ist geil, auch die Angst das Munition knapp würd ist aufregend.
..


----------



## Rizzard (20. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Schade dass es hier kein Kotzen als Smiley für schlechte Rechtschreibung gibt... Ach, doch!



In vielen Fällen würde ich dir dafür Recht geben, aber du weist schon, dass das gewisse Gründe hat?


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2010)

Japp, guck mal in seine Signatur, dann weißt du auch, wieso er relativ viele Rechtschreibfehler fabriziert.


----------



## Cyron78 (20. März 2010)

Oh, das tut mir leid müsste das nun heißen....


----------



## multimolti (20. März 2010)

Nagut, tut mir leid, aber dann könnte er mal über die Rechtschreibprüfung in Firefox oder Chrome nachdenken


----------



## HomeboyST (20. März 2010)

Edit: 

Habs so im Forum gepostet....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N57690y35so


----------



## riedochs (20. März 2010)

Muss/kann man eigentlich die Leichen irgendwie umdrehen um diese zu durchsuchen?


----------



## Nucleus (20. März 2010)

Nope, das geht auch so.


----------



## multimolti (20. März 2010)

Hi! Noch mal danke für den Tipp mit WIN + P, zuerst gings ja bei meinen 3 Monitoren nicht, weil ich auf "Desktop only" gestellt habe, komischerweise funktioniert es mit "Projector only". Jetzt ist nur noch der primäre Bildschirm an und ich kann zocken!


----------



## Dr. Kucho (20. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Nun gibt es aber eine Problem bei an denn Spiel...ich HASSE es wenn man sich aller 10sek erschrickt...und immer im Dauer Horror drin steckt. An sich nicht meine Bier überhaupt nicht...^^
> Muss sagen es mach aber auch zum teil Spass es zu spielen...da die Gafik einfach mehr als hübsch ist.



Hehe, normalerweise bin ich auch kein Fann von Horror Games, aber in diesem Fall macht mir das Spiel richtig Spass. Ich finde Metro ist auch nicht so ein fieser Schocker wie z.B. Dead Space sondern ein ziemlich stylishes und toll inszeniertes Gruselspiel.


----------



## Burgundy (20. März 2010)

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?
Bin in dem Abschnitt "Aussenwelt" wo man nach Polis gehen soll.So nun habe ich mich durch die Häuserruinen gekämpft und auch die beiden Flugmonster erledigt finde aber nicht den weg wie man weiterkommt.Wenn ich nach Kompass laufe renne ich quasi nur wirr umher aber bringt nix.Habs jetzt schon ne halbe Ewigkeit versucht aber finde den weiteren weg nicht.


----------



## KAEPS133 (20. März 2010)

Hi

eben ist mein Metro angekommen und hab den Key direkt aktiviert und alles von Steam runtergeladen. Als ich dann starten wollte hat Metro nach DX 11 verlangt aber ich hab Win Vista ?! Hab ich da was verpasst ?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja hab einfach weiter ok geklickt und wenn es dann Startet stürzt es immer beim Logo von 4A Games ab.

Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Rizzard (20. März 2010)

Du solltest dein Windows vielleicht mal aktualisieren.


----------



## multimolti (20. März 2010)

Naja, da steht doch dass du es installieren KANNST, also solltest du es auch tun. Geh mal auf Microsoft.com und hol es dir da, schadet ja nix.


----------



## Nucleus (20. März 2010)

Bin gerade in der Bibliothek... diese Bibliothekare halten ja sack-viel aus! 

Ich wusste ja schon vom Buch, dass die Viecher furchterregend sind... aber im Game geht mir in der Bilbiothek echt die Muffe


----------



## Cyron78 (20. März 2010)

Burgundy schrieb:


> Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?
> Bin in dem Abschnitt "Aussenwelt" wo man nach Polis gehen soll.So nun habe ich mich durch die Häuserruinen gekämpft und auch die beiden Flugmonster erledigt finde aber nicht den weg wie man weiterkommt.Wenn ich nach Kompass laufe renne ich quasi nur wirr umher aber bringt nix.Habs jetzt schon ne halbe Ewigkeit versucht aber finde den weiteren weg nicht.


 
Das ging mir genauso^^, weiß nun garnicht wo ich dann lang bin in dem wirrwarr,  ..ab und zu schießt doch dein Kollege, bin dann einfach in die Richtung gegangen.


----------



## multimolti (20. März 2010)

Wenns hier grade eh um die Außenwelt geht habe ich dazu auch mal eine Frage:
Kann es sein, dass die Gasmaske mehr als einen Filter braucht? Ich hatte 12 Stück, habe noch ein paar eingesammelt, aber nach dem zweiten Wechsel (habe erst dann wieder draufgeschaut) waren nur noch 8 da. Wie kann das sein?

Und warum mag meine Shotgun auf einmal nur noch 5 Patronen? Als ich die gekauft habe konnte ich durch lange oder oft R drücken 6 Stück reinpacken, jetzt gehen nur noch 5, obwohl ich noch 70 im Vorrat habe.


----------



## KAEPS133 (20. März 2010)

So ich hab das Spiel jetzt zum laufen bekommen aber ich kann einfach kein DX 10 im Menü wählen. Hab jetzt alle Treiber aktuell aber es will einfach nicht.


----------



## Cyron78 (20. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Wenns hier grade eh um die Außenwelt geht habe ich dazu auch mal eine Frage:
> Kann es sein, dass die Gasmaske mehr als einen Filter braucht? Ich hatte 12 Stück, habe noch ein paar eingesammelt, aber nach dem zweiten Wechsel (habe erst dann wieder draufgeschaut) waren nur noch 8 da. Wie kann das sein?
> 
> Und warum mag meine Shotgun auf einmal nur noch 5 Patronen? Als ich die gekauft habe konnte ich durch lange oder oft R drücken 6 Stück reinpacken, jetzt gehen nur noch 5, obwohl ich noch 70 im Vorrat habe.


 

Haste die gleiche Shotgun? Ich mein, die eine hat nen Messer dran, kann sein das weniger reinpassen..

Gasmaske.. vielleicht war ein Filter schon verbraucht..^^ -ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Nagut, tut mir leid, aber dann könnte er mal über die Rechtschreibprüfung in Firefox oder Chrome nachdenken



Habe ich...an...nur noch so...-..-*

Naja zum Game...

Ich muss sagen echt super...bin gerade in der Bibliothek und finde die gegen er da drin EXTREM ! Noch schlimmer als meine Rechtschreibung man brauch massig Muni für die teile und muni is ja immer eine knapp...^^


----------



## Nucleus (20. März 2010)

Das mit der Shotgun ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Ob ein Bajonett dran ist oder nicht - manchmal gehen 6 Schuss rein, aber meistens nur 5. Ist wohl ein Bug, weil in beiden Fällen auch ein Geschoss im Lauf ist.

Was ich aber nicht richtig kapiere ist die Gasmaske.
Wenn die beschlägt, muss man langsam nen neuen Filter einsetzen.
Aber auf der Uhr sehe ich nie, dass der Zeiger mal im grünen Bereich wäre - immer nur gelb (im besten Fall) oder eben schon in rot.

Wenn Artjom dann anfängt schwer zu atmen, muss eben gewechselt werden, das habe ich schon begriffen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. März 2010)

Das mit der Gasmaske hörst du wenn er schwerer atmet !
Dann einfach mal G drücken...achte auf die Uhr nie...ich drücke regelmäßig einfach G,


----------



## Nucleus (20. März 2010)

Mit der Uhr habe ich ab und an das Problem, dass der Unschärfe-Effekt auch auf der Uhr ist, wenn ich sie fokussiere.

Dann sehe ich alles komplett unscharf, anstatt dass ich den Arm samt Uhr scharf und nur die Umgebung unscharf sehen würde...


----------



## multimolti (20. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Mit der Uhr habe ich ab und an das Problem, dass der Unschärfe-Effekt auch auf der Uhr ist, wenn ich sie fokussiere.
> 
> Dann sehe ich alles komplett unscharf, anstatt dass ich den Arm samt Uhr scharf und nur die Umgebung unscharf sehen würde...



Das hatte ich auch schon mal, passiert aber nur, wenn meine Gasmaske fast alle ist. Sobald der den Filter wechselt geht es wieder.


----------



## multimolti (20. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Das mit der Shotgun ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> Ob ein Bajonett dran ist oder nicht - manchmal gehen 6 Schuss rein, aber meistens nur 5. Ist wohl ein Bug, weil in beiden Fällen auch ein Geschoss im Lauf ist.
> 
> Was ich aber nicht richtig kapiere ist die Gasmaske.
> ...



Kann man den Filter denn manuell wechseln? Regt mich immer auf wenn schon alles verschwommen ist und der stöhnt wie beim Sex, aber noch 30 Sekunden auf das wechseln warten muss -.-


----------



## Nucleus (20. März 2010)

Ja, kann man.
Musst die selbe Taste drücken, mit der Du sie aufsetzt.

Dann wechselt er den Filter.

Wenn Du die Taste lang gedrückt hälst, nimmt er die Maske komplett ab.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. März 2010)

Was mich nervt das man nix groß in der Video Option ändern kann !
Das man nur von Niedrig bis sehr hoch wählen kann und nix groß selber ein stellen kann.


----------



## multimolti (20. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Was mich nervt das man nix groß in der Video Option ändern kann !
> Das man nur von Niedrig bis sehr hoch wählen kann und nix groß selber ein stellen kann.



Nimm die Config-Datei, da kannst du die ganzen einzelnen Optionen, die unten angezeigt werden, manuell einstellen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. März 2010)

Ja super...ich will es nicht so umständlich haben !

Das is die ganze cfg...
Und dann soll ich alles einstellen könne..is klar...ich habe kaum ein plan was da was ist...




Spoiler



_show_subtitles 0
ai::feel_vision off
ai::feel_vision_ex off
ai::graph off
ai::graph::links off
ai::graph::normals off
ai::graph::radius 10.
ai::look_body off
ai::look_head off
ai::path::detail off
ai::path::patrol off
ai::path::vertex off
ai::patrol off
ai::space_restrictions off
unbindall
bind changemenumap kESCAPE
bind wpn_1 k1
bind wpn_2 k2
bind wpn_3 k3
bind wpn_4 k4
bind wpn_5 k5
bind medkit kQ
bind forward kW
bind use kE
bind wpn_reload kR
bind wpn_next kLBRACKET
bind wpn_prev kRBRACKET
bind time kT
bind menu_enter kRETURN
bind crouch kLCONTROL
bind lstrafe kA
bind back kS
bind rstrafe kD
bind wpn_light kF
bind gasmask kG
bind console kGRAVE
bind sprint kLSHIFT
bind crouch_toggle **
bind accel kX
bind nightvision kN
bind map kM
bind jump kSPACE
bind cam_1 kF1
bind cam_2 kF2
bind cam_3 kF3
bind quick_save kF5
bind quick_load kF7
bind quick_load kF8
bind cam_zoom_out kSUBTRACT
bind cam_zoom_in kADD
bind pause kPAUSE
bind up kUP
bind left kLEFT
bind right kRIGHT
bind down kDOWN
bind wpn_fire mouse0
bind wpn_aim mouse1
bind nightvision x_dpad_up
bind gasmask x_dpad_down
bind wpn_next x_dpad_left
bind wpn_prev x_dpad_right
bind changemenumap x_start
bind map x_back
bind sprint x_left_thumb
bind medkit x_right_thumb
bind crouch_toggle x_left_shoulder
bind jump x_right_shoulder
bind use x_a
bind wpn_light x_b
bind wpn_reload x_x
bind time x_y
bind wpn_aim x_left_trigger
bind wpn_fire x_right_trigger
cvr_cover_hit_danger_distance 3.
cvr_cover_hit_danger_interval 1200.
cvr_cover_hit_danger_penalty 1000.
cvr_death_danger_distance 5.
cvr_death_danger_interval 2400.
cvr_death_danger_penalty 10000.
cvr_grenade_danger_distance 10.
cvr_grenade_danger_interval 1.
cvr_grenade_danger_penalty 1000.
cvr_hit_danger_distance 3.
cvr_hit_danger_interval 1200.
cvr_hit_danger_penalty 1000.
dbg_flower 0
dbg_ik_weight 0
dbg_look_params 0
dbg_macheta 0
dbg_safe_area 0
dbg_timing_full_cycle 0
dbg_uboynicheg 0
engine_step 0
g_autopickup on
g_game_difficulty 1
g_global_god off
g_god off
g_unlimitedammo off
goto_editor 0
goto_game 0
joy_sens_aiming_x 0.4
joy_sens_aiming_y 0.4
joy_sens_x 1
joy_sens_y 1
mouse_sens 0.4
msaa 0
npc_debug_draw 0
p_dbg_draw 0
ph_ce_psystem_distance 70.
ph_ce_psystem_minvelocity 1.
ph_ce_sound_distance 70.
ph_ce_sound_maxvelocity 50.
ph_ce_sound_minvelocity 1.
ph_ce_wmark_distance 70.
ph_ce_wmark_minvelocity 1.
ph_dbg_render 0
ph_dump_stats 0
ph_enable_int_coll 1
phv_actor_axes 0
phv_anim_mixing 0
phv_awake_only 0
phv_body_ang_velocity 0
phv_body_axes 0
phv_body_lin_velocity 0
phv_body_mass_axes 0
phv_buoyancy 0
phv_ccd_sceletons 0
phv_cloth_mesh 0
phv_collision_aabbs 0
phv_collision_axes 0
phv_collision_compounds 0
phv_collision_dynamic 1
phv_collision_edges 0
phv_collision_fnormals 0
phv_collision_free 0
phv_collision_sap 0
phv_collision_shapes 0
phv_collision_spheres 0
phv_collision_static 0
phv_collision_vnormals 0
phv_contact_error 0
phv_contact_force 0
phv_contact_normal 0
phv_contact_point 0
phv_dynamic 0
phv_fluids 0
phv_joints 0
phv_kinematic 1
phv_static 0
phv_trigger_shapes_only 0
phv_use_zbuffer 0
phv_world_axes 0
physx_connect_to_debugger 0
r_af_level 0
r_bloom_threshold 0.01
r_can_miniformat 0
r_dao 0
r_dao_enable 1
r_dao_smooth 1.
r_dbg_disable_occq 0
r_dbg_portals 0
r_dbg_texture_usage 0
r_deblur_dist 10.
r_api 0
r_exp_temporal 0
r_fullscreen oN
r_hud on
r_hud_weapon on
r_ignore_portals on
r_light_frames2sleep 10
r_local_mblur_coef 0.015
r_lod_shadow_quality 1.
r_lod_use_socclusion 0
r_mipcolor 0
r_msaa_level 0
r_ppaa_blend 0.5
r_ppaa_grad 0.01
r_quality_level 3
r_res_hor 1680
r_res_vert 1050
r_show 0
r_smap_cache_clipdist 15.
r_smap_cache_clipvolatile 15.
r_sun_depth_far_bias 0.
r_sun_depth_far_scale 1.
r_sun_depth_near_bias -0.
r_sun_depth_near_scale 1.
r_sun_near 12.
r_sun_near_border 0.666
r_sun_tsm_bias -0.
r_sun_tsm_proj 0.2
r_supersample 1.
r_texnostreaming off
r_tone_adaptation 5.
r_tone_amount 0.
r_tone_bmax 10.
r_tone_bmin 0.01
r_tone_low_lum 0.01
r_tone_middlegray 0.33
r_view_distance 125.
r_vsync off
replay
role_border0 100.
role_border1 1000.
role_time0 2.
role_time1 0.5
s_cone_inner_volume 1.
s_cone_outer_volume 0.75
s_dbg_draw 0
s_dbg_draw_dist 0
s_dbg_draw_name 1
s_dbg_draw_stopped 1
s_dbg_stat_active 1
s_master_volume 0.5
s_music_volume 0.5
s_render_targets 24
sick_camera 0.
sick_fov 45.
sick_hud 0.
sick_mblur 0.
sick_mouse 0.
sick_slowmo 0.
stats off
stats_graph 1.000000,5,5.000000,1,0.000000
stats_graph_rect 300,200,1000,200
test_zbias 0
language us
gamepad_preset 0
show_points_ex 1


----------



## Cyron78 (20. März 2010)

Stimmt mit der Shotgun. Wenn man bei 5 geladenen Schüssen einen rausschieß und nachläd hat man erst 6 


Zu der Story, die findet man raus wenn man zockt.. einfach und simpel der Überlebensdrang..^^


----------



## multimolti (21. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ja super...ich will es nicht so umständlich haben !
> 
> Das is die ganze cfg...
> Und dann soll ich alles einstellen könne..is klar...ich habe kaum ein plan was da was ist...
> ...



Och komm schon, so schwer ist das doch nicht. Alle Sachen, die mit "r_" beginnen sind deine Grafikeinstellungen. Davon kannst du viele knicken, aber der Rest ist eigentlich verständlich:
r_af_level = Anisotropische Filterung (AF)
r_msaa_level = Anti-Aliasing
r_lod_shadow_quality = Level of Detail (Schatten)
r_quality_level = Generelle Grafikqualität
Könnte jetzt noch weiter machen, aber ich denke du verstehst was ich meine. Gibt bestimmt auch schon Tweaking-Guides im Internet, einfach mal nachschauen!


----------



## Cyron78 (21. März 2010)

Ja die Bibliothek, da häng ich auch grad ab..^^
-harte Gegner, fürn anfang etwas zu schwer. Ich Baller bis zu 3 Ak Magazine drauf und wechsel dann zur Shootgun.. reicht fast.

Ich hasse es wenn man die Gegner mit Kugeln vollpumpen muß.


Mal nen Tip, die die Schlafen lasst sie in ruhe..Messern geht nicht wirklich auf Dauer.


----------



## Phame (21. März 2010)

freunde

ich bin jetzt da wo man das erste mal draußen ist, also mit den flugmonstern

jetz is das dumme ich hab keine gasmasken mehr, heißt ich krieg keine luft und sterbe, ich bin direkt am anfang des levels...was kann man da machen? ich hab vom letzten checkpoint ~5 sekunden dann sterbe ich automatisch


----------



## Cyron78 (21. März 2010)

In der Ecke nach Munni und Masken suchen..

Zuviel darf man ja nicht verraten..


----------



## Phame (21. März 2010)

meinst du in der ecke im haus? 

wenn ja da find ich nix und zeittechnisch passt das auch nicht wirklich hin..


----------



## multimolti (21. März 2010)

Mal ne Frage... ich habe grad die ganzen Nazis in dem fetten Krieg fertig gemacht, war dann also grade wieder im Tunnel und auf einmal fuhr so ein komischer Wagen vorbei mit einem Typen, der sich nicht bewegt hat. Bin hingegangen und wollte den killen bzw. ausrauben, aber dann kam "You came into contact with a ghost and died" -.-
Wie soll ich den denn bitte als Geist erkennen? Der sah ganz normal aus! Und töten ließ er sich auch nicht, als er mich nachher angegriffen hat... bin dann einfach an dem vorbei und weitergerannt, aber was soll ich denn gegen den machen?


----------



## Monti (21. März 2010)

Sagtmal wie aktiviert man die Config? wenn ich da was änder, dann ändert sich das aber nicht im Spiel.

Edit:

Ah habs, hab die Falsche CFG gehabt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (21. März 2010)

Hey Leutz ... bin in der Bibliothek und habe drei von den dicken Monster geplättet. Habe viel ammo gesammelt und gekauft ca. 100x Shotgun 180x AK
Nach den Viechern hatte ich fast nix mehr an ammo  und dann kommen zwei auf einmal und da sind noch die Löcher im Boden das kann doch nicht sein ....
ich meine im ganzen Game waren die Gegener so dumm wie schifferscheiße aber halten fünf bis zehn Treffer aus egal wohin..
ganz selten das einer beim Kopfschuss fällt. Die dicken Monster halten min 30 Volltreffer aus .... das passt einfach nicht .. ich meine ich schieße doch mit scharfer Munition oder sind das nur gummi Kugeln (Habe das  Buch nicht gelesen) ..... Ich wollte nur wissen wie ich in der Bibliothek and den Bibliothekaren vorbei komme drei habe ich schon und es kommen noch zwei zum Kotzen macht so keinen Spaß


----------



## Nucleus (21. März 2010)

Endlich bin ich aus der Bibliothek raus 

@Stimpi

Ja, die Typen sind echt stark.
Ich bin immer mit gezückter Shotgun herumgelaufen, habe geballert bis nix mehr ging, dann die Kalash 2012 gezückt und den Rest gegeben.
Das hat eigentlich immer recht gut geklappt.


----------



## Monti (21. März 2010)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum die Auflösung nicht unter 800x600 stellen lässt? Würde es gerne auf meinem kleinen Lappy spielen. 800x600 läuft zwar gut, aber 640er wäre wohl besser. Wenn ich in der CFG auf 640 stelle, dann stellt er automatisch im Spiel auf 1024x768


----------



## TheArival (21. März 2010)

*Wie läuft bei euch Metro 2033 ?*

Hallo Pcgh User.

Wollte mal wissen, wie bei euch das Pc Spiel: Metro 2033 läuft ?

Da da die Systemanforderungen zimlich hoch sind und das Spiel viel an Hardware verlangt.


Denn einige User haben geschrieben:


Das es zu Performance Einbrüchen kommt.
Und das es keine SLI Unterstützung gibt.


----------



## multimolti (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Metro 2033 ?*



TheArival schrieb:


> Hallo Pcgh User.
> 
> Wollte mal wissen, wie bei euch das Pc Spiel: Metro 2033 läuft ?
> 
> ...



Mit meinem System (siehe Sig.) recht gut, 1920x1080 auf High, Very High ruckelt dann doch. FPS kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da Fraps bei dem Spiel nicht funktioniert? Bei mir zumindest nicht, er zeigt mir die FPS nicht an -.-


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wie läuft bei euch Metro 2033 ?*



TheArival schrieb:


> Hallo Pcgh User.
> 
> Wollte mal wissen, wie bei euch das Pc Spiel: Metro 2033 läuft ?
> 
> ...



Also...

So hoch nun auch wieder nicht...hoch geung das mit ich es mit meine Pc(siehe unten) nicht auf Max spielen kann^^

SLI kommt von Treiber daher einfach mal ab warten. Was NV macht...!
Performance ja könnte etwas besser aber Einbrüchte hat ich persönlich nicht.

Spiele es selber auf 1440x900 0xAA/16xAF nur Dx 9.0c(da Win XP) und sonst auf HOCH sehr hoch Ruckelt leicht/Mittel.

PC:


* CPU: Intel E8500[E0] @ 4.0GHz
* Mainboard: Asus P5Q-E  @ 1703 Bios
* RAM: 2xCorsair XMS2[Re.4.2] (8500) 2048MB @  5-5-5-12-2T
* Grafikkarte: GainWard HD4850 Golden Sample  [512MB] @ 750/1100MHz/Treiber 10.2
* Monitor: LG Flatron  L227WTP-PF
* HardDisk: Western Digital WD3200AAKS(320GB/16MB  Cache/7200Upm)
* Samsung HD501LJ (500GB/16 MB Cache/7200 Upm)
NACHTRAG:

Ich weiß man sich verhasst aber kenne einer eine Muni cheat ?
Es ist zum kotzen..habe keine muni muss gegen drei hintereinader folgen mist teile Kämpfen und habe nur noch das Messer.
Und auch keine Medilkits mehr....Ich kotze und bin drei auf 185° !


----------



## Nucleus (21. März 2010)

Läuft auf meinem System sehr flüssig mit ganz seltenen Einbrüchen auf *Very High* unter *DX 10*.

Intel Core i7 860 @ 4 GHz
4 GB DDR3 Dominator @ 1600 MHz
RADEON 4870 X2 @ 800/1000 MHz


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. März 2010)

So habe es durch...und ich spiele es NIE wieder....Ich weiß warum ich horro games Hasse...und die nix für mich sind. 

Ach ich kann euch nur sagen besorgt euch ein Trainer anders habe ich es nicht geschafft.


----------



## Cyron78 (21. März 2010)

Ich musste es auf Leicht stellen..hatte erst normal. Die Monster am Ende sind übel, aber man schaft es grad so, wenn man überall nach Munni schaut. Und die Schlafenden schlafen lässt.

Geister hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen.. aber ein Tip im Menu war doch mit der Taschenlampe erkennt man sie..


----------



## multimolti (21. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> So habe es durch...und ich spiele es NIE wieder....Ich weiß warum ich horro games Hasse...und die nix für mich sind.


Ich hasse Horrorgames auch, aber das hier ist geil  Bringt richtig Spaß, obwohl ich dauernd Angstschweiß auf der Haut habe^^



Cyron78 schrieb:


> Ich musste es auf Leicht stellen..hatte erst normal. Die Monster am Ende sind übel, aber man schaft es grad so, wenn man überall nach Munni schaut. Und die Schlafenden schlafen lässt.
> 
> Geister hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen.. aber ein Tip im Menu war doch mit der Taschenlampe erkennt man sie..



Spiels auch auch Leicht und finde es trotzdem ziemlich anspruchsvoll. In den Szenen mit Monstern kommen einfach immer so viele auf einmal, da kann man gar nicht mehr Nachladen ohne zu sterben. Gegen Menschen ist dafür easy.
Und ich meine nicht die Dunklen (die sieht man nur mit der Taschenlampe), sondern Geister. Als ich gestorben bin stand "Ghost" dran, aber der sah aus wie nen normaler Nazimensch. Nen bisschen tot vielleicht (graue Haut und so), aber auf jeden Fall nicht durchscheinend oder so.


----------



## Nucleus (22. März 2010)

Jetzt bin ich im "Cave" und wurde von der Gruppe getrennt... just einen Augenblick zuvor ging mir sämtliche Munition aus...


----------



## Speed-E (22. März 2010)

Hi Leute.

Ich brauche mal ein paar Informationen zu folgendem Problem:
Ich war nun schon an einigen Waffehändler vorbei gekommen und Wollte mir eine AK kaufen. 
Leider ist die Waffe immer "reserviert" oder kann trotzdem nicht verkauft werden.

Jetzt habe ich von Ulman die VSS hingestellt bekommen und kann diese nicht aufnehmen. 

Werden die Dinger erst im späteren Verlauf freigeschalten oder ist das ein Bug?  

Die "Bastard" Knarre nervt nämlich.


MfG Speed-E


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2010)

Also die getöteten Gegner lassen doch voll oft die AK fallen, bei mir zumindest.


----------



## Speed-E (22. März 2010)

Ja das stimmt, aber ich konnte auch diese Waffen nicht aufnehmen. Das ist ein Bug.

*Fehler:* Ich habe am Anfang, bevor ich zur Waffenkammer bin und mich habe ausrüstenlassen, die MP "Bastard" gekauft. Danach war es nicht mehr möglich Waffen (Sturmgewehre) aufzunehmen oder gar zu kaufen. 

*Lösung:* Neu Anfangen und erst ausrüsten lassen, dann kaufen.


----------



## Nucleus (22. März 2010)

Wow... ärgerlich!


----------



## multimolti (22. März 2010)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, aber ich konnte auch diese Waffen nicht aufnehmen. Das isr ein Bug.
> 
> *Fehler:* Ich habe am Anfang, bevor ich zur Waffenkammer bin und mich habe ausrüstenlassen, die MP "Bastard" gekauft. Danach war es nicht mehr möglich Waffen (Sturmgewehre) aufzunehmen oder gar zu kaufen.
> 
> *Lösung:* Neu Anfangen und erst ausrüsten lassen, dann kaufen.



Okay, das ist  dreckig  Viel Spaß beim neu anfangen^^ Und falls es euch interessiert: Ich kann euch den non-plus-ultra-Revolver wärmstens empfehlen (den mit verlängertem Gewehrgriff, verlängertem Lauf, Schalldämpfer und A-Cog). Damit könnt ihr die Gegner (menschliche) prima aus allen Löchern raussnipern, und seid dabei wegen dem Schalldämpfer nicht mal auffällig.
Die 107  Geld sind also gut investiert!


----------



## Rizzard (22. März 2010)

Ich habe seit gestern auch den Revolver mit Scope und Schalldämpfer. Oft weis der Gegner aus unerklärlichen Gründen trotzdem wo ich bin, obwohl ich im dunklen stehe.


----------



## multimolti (22. März 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit gestern auch den Revolver mit Scope und Schalldämpfer. Oft weis der Gegner aus unerklärlichen Gründen trotzdem wo ich bin, obwohl ich im dunklen stehe.



Hmm, das Problem habe ich nicht. Dafür fällt mir öfters was anderes auf, was mich ziemlich ankotzt: Teilweise überleben die menschlichen Gegner ein ganzes Magazin mit der AK (und nein, ich ziele nicht so schlecht). Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich die einmal  getroffen habe, sie sich erst mal krümmen müssen und derweil (anscheinend) keinen Schaden annehmen. D.h. warten bis der Typ wieder aufrecht steht und dann die nächste Kugel in seinen Torso. Das nervt ziemlich, denn eine Salve mit 8 Schuss in die Brust sollte den töten, aber weil er sich krümmen muss muss ich immer warten, und das kann bei Gegnermassen schon recht nervig sein (z.B in dem Krieg zwischen Kommunisten und Nazis).


----------



## Speed-E (22. März 2010)

Also ich habe an der Frontline der Roten und der Faschisten ein Nachtsichtgerät gefunden. 
Jetzt schiesse oder stelle ich alle Lampen aus und werde nicht mehr so schnell gesehen.


----------



## Cyron78 (22. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Ich hasse Horrorgames auch, aber das hier ist geil  Bringt richtig Spaß, obwohl ich dauernd Angstschweiß auf der Haut habe^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol, echt, das mit den Geistern ist mir so nicht aufgefallen.. werd drauf achten wenn ich ne 2te Runde einlege.
Mich regst selber auf, wenn ich schon auf Normal Zock und mir einfach schlecht vorkomm, weil die Gegner zu stark sind..
Ich hasse solche Gegner die alle Kugeln verschlucken, wie Resident Evel5 oder Lost Planet, am Ende. Dann gibs noch die Gegner, die zurückschießen, und halten ihr ganzes Magazin auf dich drauf, obwohl man gut getarnt ist..^^

Meist hilft die unbeliebte Taktikmethode, schießen - vorrennen - umdrehen- schießen - weiter rennen..und so weiter..


----------



## multimolti (22. März 2010)

So Leute, ich bin jetzt auch draußen bei den Flatterviechern... was soll ich da tun? Der Eingang in das Haus ist mit so Bombenkabeln versperrt und wenn ich versuche drüber zu springen explodieren die trotzdem, und wenn ich eins von den Viechern abknalle stirbt das nicht sondern greift mich einfach mal mit einem Kumpel an. Auch die Shotgun will die Dinger nicht töten.
Wie geht's weiter?


----------



## Cyron78 (22. März 2010)

Hab keins von den erledigt,  -dein Kollege gibt schüsse ab, nachdem du durch Häuserruinen gestapft bist solltest die hören und dann folgen.


----------



## multimolti (22. März 2010)

Nene, ich bin ganz alleine. Kam grad aus dem Tunnel raus und da war so ein Nazi-Squad. Hab die gekillt und bin weiter gerannt, aber eben alles alleine.


----------



## windoof (22. März 2010)

leute wie habt ihr das level Biomasse gepackt 
hab davor meine ganze muni an die bälle verballert und nu renn ich da mitm knife rum is net sos wahre


----------



## Cyron78 (22. März 2010)

Ich glaub das Game ist nur zu schaffen wennde auch in jeder Ecke nach Munni guckst, Kisten..ect.


----------



## kbyte (23. März 2010)

Hey, habe auf die Schnelle jetzt nichts gefunden:

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit im Spiel offenbar die Gasmaske aufgesetzt habe (ich sehe die ganze Zeit die Glassplitter) und diese aber irgendwie nicht mehr absetzen kann. Mir wird dann beim Drücken der Taste nur angezeigt, dass ich keine Filter mehr habe. 

Ich habe jetzt auch schon 'ne Weile keine Masken zum Austauschen mehr gefunden und der letzte Händler rief zwar herum er hätte Filter, dem war aber nicht so. Oder ist das generell so mit dem HUD nachdem man Schaden genommen hat, eigentlich nicht oder? Und man brauch' die Maske doch auch nur an der Oberfläche!? Weil das nervt echt: ich sehe auf meinem 5:4 oder 3:4-TFT so noch weniger bis gar nichts...


----------



## Nucleus (23. März 2010)

Normalerweise bekommt Artjom schlecht Luft ohne Maske, dann weiß man, das sie aufgesetzt werden muss.

Das ist aber nicht nur an der Oberfläche so - auch in manch einem Schacht bekommt er keine Luft.

Hast Du schon mal versucht die Taste länger gedrückt zu halten?


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2010)

Wie ist das Spiel denn von den Schwierigkeitsgraden her?

Gibts nur einen oder mehrere? Und wie wirken sich diese aufs Spiel aus? Einfach mehr Gegner oder anders?


----------



## DenniRauch (23. März 2010)

Es gibt 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade (Leicht,Normal,Schwer). Ich habs gestern auf Leicht beendet und muss sagen dass es sogar auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad ziemlich fordernd ist. Werd es im Laufe der Woche nocheinmal auf Normal beginnen. Obwohl ich schon n bissl Bammel vor der 

SPOILER:Bibliothek:SPOILER

 hab...


----------



## hempsmoker (23. März 2010)

Das war echt n harter Spoiler, danke dass du den unkenntlich gemacht hast . Im Ernst: Solang du nix Storymäßiges verrätst - wie einige andere hier - kannste das schon schreiben


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2010)

Bei mir sind alle Savegames verschwunden Darf jetzt nochmal von Vorne anfangen oder hat vielleicht jemand eins für mich wo man mit Bourbon in den Banditenstation kommt?


----------



## DenniRauch (23. März 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Das war echt n harter Spoiler, danke dass du den unkenntlich gemacht hast . Im Ernst: Solang du nix Storymäßiges verrätst - wie einige andere hier - kannste das schon schreiben



Ich finde schon dass des ein grober Spoiler wäre wenn man wüsste was da auf einen zukommt. Jetzt aber genug davon.


Is die Situation mit Bourbon nicht noch am Anfang? Ich mein der kommt doch gleich nach dem Hunter. Da kannst doch nochmal Anfangen oder wie Lange spielst du schon?


----------



## Nucleus (23. März 2010)

Ich spiele auf "normal" und bin regelmäßig am Abnippeln


----------



## SibirienFux (23. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Richtig! Aber selbst die englische Version ist nicht soo toll, ich denke mal in Russisch hätte es am meisten Stil  Wollte das schon immer mal lernen (allein wegen dem Buch dazu + Sergej Lukianenko), aber hatte noch keine Zeit...



Da  hast du so was von Recht,das Spiel ist so was von authentisch wenn  es auf russisch klingt!​


----------



## Nucleus (23. März 2010)

Aber wer könnte sich dann da noch aufs Spiel konzentrieren?

Ich würde ständig die Untertitel lesen... im Gefecht eher suboptimal


----------



## SibirienFux (23. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Aber wer könnte sich dann da noch aufs Spiel konzentrieren?
> 
> Ich würde ständig die Untertitel lesen... im Gefecht eher suboptimal



Nein ich meine man kann Glück haben und mehrere sprachen verstehen,in deinem fall kann man nur neidisch sein oder russisch lernen(nichts für ungut).


----------



## Nucleus (23. März 2010)

Unter den vier Sprachen, die ich verstehe ist leider kein Russisch dabei 

Aber sicher wäre es der Hammer wenn man es auf Russisch verstehen könnte.
Original-Synchro ist in 98% der Fälle sowas von viel besser als Übersetzungen.

Wobei man sagen muss, dass die englische Synchro von Metro 2033 sehr gelungen ist und auch ein Gefühl von "Russisch" vermittelt, finde ich


----------



## multimolti (23. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Unter den vier Sprachen, die ich verstehe ist leider kein Russisch dabei
> 
> Aber sicher wäre es der Hammer wenn man es auf Russisch verstehen könnte.
> Original-Synchro ist in 98% der Fälle sowas von viel besser als Übersetzungen.
> ...



Außer bei den Kindern.


----------



## Nucleus (23. März 2010)

Ja, das ist echt nbissl dumm...


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2010)

Welche Waffe sollte man eher behalten:
Luftdruckgewehr mit den Pfeilen oder die Automatische Shotgun?


----------



## multimolti (23. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Welche Waffe sollte man eher behalten:
> Luftdruckgewehr mit den Pfeilen oder die Automatische Shotgun?



Ich hab die Autoshotgun und komme ganz gut damit klar, leider hat die nen Bug (manchmal kannst du nur 5 Patronen reinladen).


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2010)

Das Khel'sing ist halt auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## DenniRauch (23. März 2010)

Ich finde die Druckluft-Pfeil-verschiess-waffe ziemlich gut. Wenn die mir max. Druck verschossen werden fallen die Mutanten wie die Fliegen. Außerdem hilft es sehr beim Mun sparen da man die Pfeile anschliesend wieder einsammeln kann.


----------



## Nucleus (23. März 2010)

Dann taugt das Teil also wirklich? Ich habe bislang nämlich auf die Auto-Shotti mit Bajonett vorne dran gesetzt.

Bei dem Teil nervt das Nachladen und die Viecher brauchen teilweise drei, vier Schuss.


----------



## DenniRauch (23. März 2010)

Wie gesagt ordentlich Druck aufbauen und nicht vergessen die Pfeile wieder einzusammeln. mit 20 Pfeilen kommt man da ewig hin.


----------



## Gast1919 (23. März 2010)

Die Performance ist bei mir nicht grad gut, ich krieg auf High mit meiner GT 320 nur avg. 30 Fps.
Wisst ihr wie man ein bisschen Performance noch rausholen kann?


----------



## CiSaR (23. März 2010)

Ich hab auf der Games Convention 2006 das erste mal was von diesem Spiel gesehen und war sofort begeistert. Seit dem freute ich mich über jedes Lebenszeichen das ich finden konnte. Mittlerweile habe ich beide Bücher gelesen und bin auch von dem Spiel sehr angetan und hoffe das da noch mehr kommt. Was ich etwas schade finde ist das es kein Open World gibt das würde zu diesem Setting richtig passen finde ich


----------



## multimolti (23. März 2010)

youcefdar schrieb:


> Die Performance ist bei mir nicht grad gut, ich krieg auf High mit meiner GT 320 nur avg. 30 Fps.
> Wisst ihr wie man ein bisschen Performance noch rausholen kann?



Ne 320 ist auch richtig ********. Da wunderts mich dass du überhaupt 30 FPS bekommst.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Ne 320 ist auch richtig ********. Da wunderts mich dass du überhaupt 30 FPS bekommst.



Genau - Bei High fängt schon eine GTX 260 gräftig zu schwitzen an.
Das da eine GTS 320 lahmt ist kein Wunder.
Einzige Möglichkeit --> auf Medium spielen.


----------



## multimolti (23. März 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Genau - Bei High fängt schon eine GTX 260 gräftig zu schwitzen an.
> Das da eine GTS 320 lahmt ist kein Wunder.
> Einzige Möglichkeit --> auf Medium spielen.



Meine GTX 260 geht bei High noch recht gut, Very High macht sie aber fertig. Aber die ist auch OC (siehe Sysprofile).


----------



## der Türke (23. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Meine GTX 260 geht bei High noch recht gut, Very High macht sie aber fertig. Aber die ist auch OC (siehe Sysprofile).




Meine Baby (275GTX) schafft auch very hight.


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2010)

Hat wer eine genau Übersicht für welche Waffe ich welche Munition brauche?

Soweit habe es schon zusammen bekommen:


 *15mm 0.59*
*12 x 70*
*0.44*
*5.45*
*5.45 Militär*
*Pfeile*
1. Tihar?
2. Doppelläufige Schrotflinte / Ubojnik
3. Revolver?
4. Kalasch / Kalasch 2012 / VSV-Gewehr / Bastard
5. Kalasch / Kalasch 2012 / VSV-Gewehr
6. Khel'sing


----------



## Gast1919 (23. März 2010)

Nja die Gt 320 ist gar nicht so schlecht, und vor allem für einen kleinen Rechner wie mein Acer x1700 gut.

Aber very High schafft die Karte nicht.


----------



## maxpower1984 (24. März 2010)

Ich kanns nur auf High zocken bei very high gehn die frames ganz schön runter


----------



## multimolti (24. März 2010)

maxpower1984 schrieb:


> Ich kanns nur auf High zocken bei very high gehn die frames ganz schön runter



Trotz Crossfire nur High? Das ist erstaunlich... aber ich hab gehört dass das Spiel noch kein CF unterstützt?


----------



## debalz (24. März 2010)

Hi Leute!

möchte mir Metro 2033 gerne zulegen, hängt aber auch davon ab ob ichs auf höchsten Einstellungen (auf Nvidia) zocken kann, die Atmo kommt nur dann besten rüber..und ich möchte mal wieder richtig interaktiv gruselshooten!!

geht das mit meinem Sys (incl. PhysX)?  -  oder lohnt eine neue Graka?


----------



## multimolti (24. März 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> möchte mir Metro 2033 gerne zulegen, hängt aber auch davon ab ob ichs auf höchsten Einstellungen (auf Nvidia) zocken kann, die Atmo kommt nur dann besten rüber..und ich möchte mal wieder richtig interaktiv gruselshooten!!
> 
> geht das mit meinem Sys (incl. PhysX)?  -  oder lohnt eine neue Graka?



High geht mit deiner 275 auf jeden Fall, Very High musste ausprobieren. Aber High reicht gut, die Atmosphäre ist auch dann schon toll!


----------



## debalz (24. März 2010)

ok, im pcgh-Test schreiben sie aber:

"Mit "hohen" statt "sehr hohen" Details fehlen beispielsweise das die NPCs lebendiger wirken lassende Sub-Surface Scattering und Object Motion Blur, die Schatten werden grober und das AAA sowie das Parallax-Occlusion-Mapping fehlen."

bringt es denn was wenn man physX abschaltet und dafür auf very high stellt?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (24. März 2010)

??? wenn man das spiel durch hat.kann man sich dann weiter freibewegen in der spielewelt oder ist dann fertig mit dem ganzen???
weil auf der metrostationskarte (ladebildschirm) sind ja sehr viele stationen angezeigt.werden die alle in den missionsleveln erreicht? oder kann man die nach der storie allein erkunden???

danke für die info.( bin grad an dem punkt wo ich von den kommunisten über die frontlinie zu den faschisten wechseln muß)


----------



## Nucleus (24. März 2010)

Es gibt keine freie Handlung.
Wenn das Spiel vorbei ist, ist es vorbei.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Es gibt keine freie Handlung.
> Wenn das Spiel vorbei ist, ist es vorbei.


 
Gibts wenigstens ein paar nette Easter-Eggs?


----------



## Nucleus (24. März 2010)

Ja, z.B. findet man an ein paar Stellen Ausgaben von Darwins "Die Entstehung der Arten" 

Oder auch Hinweise auf neue Bücher im Metro-Universum.


----------



## Pravasi (24. März 2010)

Hallo,
hab das game grad installiert und kann nur DX9 spielen.Bei den Einstellungen im Spielemenü lässt sich da nichts ändern.
Vista 64,5850
Zumindest bei Crysis spiele ich aber DX10,Bioshock2 ebenfalls,zumindest dieses sollte also auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein.
Was nun?Auf DX11 verzichte ich aufgrund der Performance gerne,aber 10 sollte es schon sein...


----------



## multimolti (24. März 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Gibts wenigstens ein paar nette Easter-Eggs?





Nucleus schrieb:


> Ja, z.B. findet man an ein paar Stellen Ausgaben von Darwins "Die Entstehung der Arten"
> 
> Oder auch Hinweise auf neue Bücher im Metro-Universum.



Außerdem liegen in fast jeder Station mehrere Ausgaben des Buches "Metro 2033" (russische Edition) rum


----------



## Betschi (24. März 2010)

Hab auch das Buch gefunden, auf das STALKER aufgebaut ist, nämlich Picknick am Wegesrand^^


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (24. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Es gibt keine freie Handlung.
> Wenn das Spiel vorbei ist, ist es vorbei.




und ich dachte man kann dann wie bei s.t.a.l.k.e.r. rumrennen und so durch die gegend ziehen.schade...grad weil ich bisher nur siehe bild,(rechts oben kleiner gelber kreis)in der rechten ecke rumrenne,und die anderen stationen noch gar nicht entdeckt habe.ich dachte das man dann die einzelnen stationen erkunden kann.die karte sieht ja mal riesig aus.und hat zig stationen oder tunnel zum erkunden.schade


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> und ich dachte man kann dann wie bei s.t.a.l.k.e.r. rumrennen und so durch die gegend ziehen.schade...grad weil ich bisher nur siehe bild,(rechts oben kleiner gelber kreis)in der rechten ecke rumrenne,und die anderen stationen noch gar nicht entdeckt habe.ich dachte das man dann die einzelnen stationen erkunden kann.die karte sieht ja mal riesig aus.und hat zig stationen oder tunnel zum erkunden.schade


 

Vllt. kommt ja ne Mod wie bei STALKER SOC damals...


----------



## riedochs (25. März 2010)

Man merkt dass das Spiel von den Stalker Entwicklern kommt. Genau so buggy an manchen stellen.


----------



## Nucleus (25. März 2010)

Das Spiel ist von *4A Games*, und damit nicht von den STALKER-Entwicklern


----------



## UnaBomba (25. März 2010)

Ja nur waren nicht 80% der 4A-Leute vom Ex-Stalker-Team?!


----------



## Nucleus (25. März 2010)

Aso, das kann natürlich sein


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. März 2010)

Nutzt Metro 2033 eigentlich Crossfire oder bringt das bei dem Spiel nichts?


----------



## Nucleus (25. März 2010)

Mein Metro-Review ist online 

Wer es finden will, wird es finden


----------



## DenniRauch (25. März 2010)

UnaBomba schrieb:


> Ja nur waren nicht 80% der 4A-Leute vom  Ex-Stalker-Team?!




Das ist auch so. Ich finde das merkt man dem Spiel auch an allen Ecken und Enden wieder. Manche Texturen, Object Models, Sounds etc. könnten direkt aus Stalker übernommen worden sein. Ich hatte jedenfalls als alter Stalker Veteran einige Aha Erlebnisse. Aber ich muss auch sagen obwohl mir Metro Super gefallen hat find ich das Setting und auch die erschaffene Welt von Stalker interesanter. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde wäre ein Stalker mit der Metro Technik imho der Wahnsinn. 

Auch kommt es mir ein bisschen so vor als wäre Metro 2033 so ein kleines "Best of" der letzten Erfolgs-SP-Shooter. Ich meine Starke einflüsse aus Half-Life 2 (Überwachungsstaat), Call of Duty (Inszenierung), AvP (Finisher), Stalker (Setting, design...), und anderen Games bemerkt zu haben.


----------



## Razor001 (25. März 2010)

Moin,
ich habe gelesen, dass das Spiel auf zwei verschiedene Arten enden kann. Weiß jemand was der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Varianten ist? 
Bei mir endet es übrigens so wie im Walkthrough Video von PCGames.

MfG


----------



## multimolti (25. März 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Nutzt Metro 2033 eigentlich Crossfire oder bringt das bei dem Spiel nichts?



Ich meine gelesen  zu haben, dass CF bisher noch nichts bringt, aber an einem Fix entweder bei A4 oder bei Ati gearbeitet wird.



Razor001 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe gelesen, dass das Spiel auf zwei verschiedene Arten enden kann. Weiß jemand was der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Varianten ist?
> Bei mir endet es übrigens so wie im Walkthrough Video von PCGames.
> 
> MfG



BITTE NICHT HIER POSTEN! Ich habs noch nicht durch, wenn dann in nem Spoiler!


----------



## DenniRauch (25. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Mein Metro-Review ist online
> 
> Wer es finden will, wird es finden



Ich hoffe ich bin nicht allzu blöd aber wo? Hab dein Profil gecheckt aber i-wie nix gefunden. Würde es echt gern lesen, da sich deine Erfahrung bisher zum Großteil mit der meinen deckt.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Mein Metro-Review ist online
> 
> Wer es finden will, wird es finden


 

Hallo Leute

Das Review ist jetzt auf Seite 1 des Sammelthreads zu finden.... 

@ Nucleus

Gute Arbeit....


----------



## DenniRauch (25. März 2010)

Guter Test! Könnt ich beinahe so unterschreiben, nur eins fehlt mir darin.

Die absolut misratene KI der Menschlichen Gegner. Ich hab während des Spiels öfter erlebt dass Gegner völlig aufgelöst und hektisch von einer Deckung zur anderen rennen um dann auf der Falschen Seite der Deckung, mit dem Rücken zum Spieler, sitzen zu bleiben. Die ist doch ein ziemlicher Athmo-Killer und gehört imho mit in so eine Review.


----------



## Nucleus (25. März 2010)

Wenn ich das so erfahren hätte, stünde es drin 

Bei mir haben sich die Leute eigentlich ganz ordentlich hinter der Deckung verhalten.
Ab und zu wechselten sie sogar die Deckung, landeten aber nie davor


----------



## DenniRauch (25. März 2010)

Ok wenn du die Erfahrung nicht gemacht hast ist's klar. Mich hat das teilweise furchtbar aufgeregt. Da spielt man gerade ne brutal spannende Stelle und schleicht sich ala Snake Fischer durch die feindlichen reihen. Plötzlich wird man entdeckt und alle flippen aus und Rennen wie vom Affen gebissen durch die Gegend. Ich war mir teilweise nichtmal sicher ob sie Feind oder Freund waren da es manchmal nicht den anschein hatte als wollen die mir was Böses. Wie auch wenn mein Gegner neben mir auf der selben seite der Deckung sitzt.
Keine Ahnung worin da die schwierigkeit besteht in einem linearen Shooter in dem die KI nicht auf Umgebungsveränderungen (Crysis) reagieren muss. Da könnten sich 4A n paar tips von Monolith abholen.


----------



## DenniRauch (25. März 2010)

Razor001 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe gelesen, dass das Spiel auf zwei verschiedene Arten enden kann. Weiß jemand was der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Varianten ist?
> Bei mir endet es übrigens so wie im Walkthrough Video von PCGames.
> 
> MfG




Hier Das 2. Ende :


Spoiler



YouTube - Metro 2033, Second Ending


----------



## Eiche (25. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Ich hab die Autoshotgun und komme ganz gut damit klar, leider hat die nen Bug (manchmal kannst du nur 5 Patronen reinladen).


das ist kein bug achte mal drauf wie sich das gewähr selbst lädt eine der kammer steht unten dann kann er sie nicht nachladen


----------



## Rizzard (25. März 2010)

Also die KI ist wirklich nicht optimal geworden.
Es erinnert mich doch stark an Far Cry 2.

Ich schalte/schieße extra immer alle Lichter aus um Steathmäßig vorzugehen, und der Gegner sieht mich in den dunkelsten Stellen.


----------



## Eiche (25. März 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also die KI ist wirklich nicht optimal geworden.
> Es erinnert mich doch stark an Far Cry 2.
> 
> Ich schalte/schieße extra immer alle Lichter aus um Steathmäßig vorzugehen, und der Gegner sieht mich in den dunkelsten Stellen.


XD schon mal was von mündungs feuer und night-vision gehört


----------



## Rizzard (25. März 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> XD schon mal was von mündungs feuer und night-vision gehört



Nightvision ist aktiv und wenn ich von hinten jemand mit meiner schallgedämpften Pistole beschieße, kann mich dieser unmöglich sehen.
Außerdem, wie groß soll denn das Mündungsfeuer einer schallgedämpften Waffe schon sein, vorallem einer klein-kalibrigen.


----------



## Eiche (25. März 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nightvision ist aktiv und wenn ich von hinten jemand mit meiner schallgedämpften Pistole beschieße, kann mich dieser unmöglich sehen.
> Außerdem, wie groß soll denn das Mündungsfeuer einer schallgedämpften Waffe schon sein, vorallem einer klein-kalibrigen.


also mache gegner sieht man die night-vision aufhaben die leuchten wie sam-fisher


----------



## Rizzard (25. März 2010)

Nun ich könnte das natürlich auch mal ohne Nightvision versuchen, wenn ich den Raum allerdings Nachtschwarz gestellt hab, wird es ganz schön schwer, überhaupt irgend etwas zu sehen^^


----------



## Eiche (25. März 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun ich könnte das natürlich auch mal ohne Nightvision versuchen, wenn ich den Raum allerdings Nachtschwarz gestellt hab, wird es ganz schön schwer, überhaupt irgend etwas zu sehen^^


geht man verbraucht viel mehr muni hatte bei ersten mal bis curse gespielt ohne das lade gerät zu benutzen hatte ganz vergessen das es exsestiert dachte mir immer schisse night-vision geht gar nicht


----------



## 1821984 (25. März 2010)

Kann mir einer von euch ne grobe einschätzung geben, wie das Spiel wohl aufn Laptop läuft. Ausstattung sind wie folgt:

Intel Core2Duo 2x2,1 Ghz
ATI 4650  1 GDDR3
Auflösung max. 1366x768
4 GB RAM
Vista 64Bit


----------



## maxpower1984 (25. März 2010)

ist es wahr das  Metro noch kein Crossfire unterstützt?


----------



## multimolti (25. März 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch ne grobe einschätzung geben, wie das Spiel wohl aufn Laptop läuft. Ausstattung sind wie folgt:
> 
> Intel Core2Duo 2x2,1 Ghz
> ATI 4650  1 GDDR3
> ...




Puh, nur ein Dualcore und nicht die dollste Graka... auf Low wirds laufen, denke ich, mehr nicht unbedingt. Aber schau mal bei Futuremark vorbei, die haben ein Programm was dir sagt welches Spiel wie bei dir läuft!
RAM reicht auf jeden Fall.



maxpower1984 schrieb:


> ist es wahr das  Metro noch kein Crossfire unterstützt?



Warum fragt das eingentlich alle 20 Posts wieder einer?? Ja, momentan schon.


----------



## Nucleus (25. März 2010)

Ich hatte mir meiner 4870 X2 keine Probleme...


----------



## maxpower1984 (25. März 2010)

Weil ich erst vor 5 posts angefangen hab zu lesen


----------



## 1821984 (25. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Puh, nur ein Dualcore und nicht die dollste Graka... auf Low wirds laufen, denke ich, mehr nicht unbedingt. Aber schau mal bei Futuremark vorbei, die haben ein Programm was dir sagt welches Spiel wie bei dir läuft!
> RAM reicht auf jeden Fall.



Ist ja nur nen Lappi aber die haben ja im letzten halben jahr nen ordentlichen leistungsschub bekommen, da kann meiner nicht mehr mit aber für allgemein reicht es. Crysis schaft er auch unter DX10 mit konstanten 25Fps auf mittleren einstellungen und max Auflösung. Find ich garnicht mal so schlecht


----------



## Razor001 (25. März 2010)

DenniRauch schrieb:


> Hier Das 2. Ende :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Dankeschön


----------



## Veriquitas (26. März 2010)

Das Spiel an sich sieht gut aus aber wenn es wirklich eine so geringe Spielzeit hat, dann will ich es mir net kaufen.20-30 Stunden sollten schon vorhanden sein, aus meiner sicht.


----------



## Seven (26. März 2010)

Kann mir einer erklären was die mit den beigelegten Wendecover meinen? Ist das in der Packung und kanns dann mit den "Original" austauschen oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Nucleus (26. März 2010)

Nein, die Rückseite des Covers ist ohne hässliche USK- und Publisher-Logos 

Du nimmst also einfach das ursprüngliche Cover aus der DVD-Hülle, drehst es um und steckst es wieder hinein.


----------



## hempsmoker (26. März 2010)

Ich finde sowas sollte standardmäßig bei allen Spielen und Filmen dabei sein. Hab mir bisher 12 Blurays gekauft, ca 8 davon haben USK-Logo und nur Terminator 4 hatte ein Wendecover...


----------



## Seven (26. März 2010)

Danke! 

Das finde ich ist mal ne gut Idee. Teilweise sind die Covers echt toll gemacht und dann hasste dieses doofe USK-Logo drauf.


----------



## Rizzard (26. März 2010)

Woran erkennt man eigentlich, ob eine vom Gegner fallengelassene Waffe besser ist, als die Eigene?


----------



## keendeen (26. März 2010)

boar die grafik ist übelst. finde die macht crysis locker konkurenz...


----------



## XBRR (26. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Spiel an sich sieht gut aus aber wenn es wirklich eine so geringe Spielzeit hat, dann will ich es mir net kaufen.20-30 Stunden sollten schon vorhanden sein, aus meiner sicht.



Welcher Ego-Shooter hat schon so viel Spielzeit? Ich hab mehr als 7 Stunden dafür gebraucht, vielleicht war ich auch zu langsam. Aber in dieser Zeit war das Erlebnis echt gut, länger muss es meiner Meinung nicht sein.


----------



## mephimephi (26. März 2010)

XBRR schrieb:


> Welcher Ego-Shooter hat schon so viel Spielzeit? Ich hab mehr als 7 Stunden dafür gebraucht, vielleicht war ich auch zu langsam. Aber in dieser Zeit war das Erlebnis echt gut, länger muss es meiner Meinung nicht sein.



ich werds mir auch bestellen, lieber 7Std. schöne Story, als 20Std. dumm rumlaufen, bin ja mal gespannt wie es von der Atmosphäre her ist, aber da lasse ich mich überraschen


----------



## Veriquitas (26. März 2010)

XBRR schrieb:


> Welcher Ego-Shooter hat schon so viel Spielzeit? Ich hab mehr als 7 Stunden dafür gebraucht, vielleicht war ich auch zu langsam. Aber in dieser Zeit war das Erlebnis echt gut, länger muss es meiner Meinung nicht sein.



Ich erwarte so etwas von Spielen einfach, ob es nen Ego Shooter ist oder nicht spielt für mich keine Rolle.


----------



## Nucleus (27. März 2010)

Dein so geliebtes Dead Space hatte aber auch keine 20 Stunden Spielzeit


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. März 2010)

hey leute also ich hzab bei dem game ein irres problem mit der gasmaske und zwar kann ich bei mir die filter nich wechseln...... mir werden zwar 10 filter angezeigt wenn ich auf '#g'' drücke jedoch wechselt der da nix..... und wenn ich länger drauf bleib dann nimmt er die maske nur wieder ab...... bin am verzweifeln da ich immer am selben punkt ersticke weil ich keine filter wechseln kann.... hat da wer ne lösung für oder ne idee?


----------



## CiSaR (27. März 2010)

Hm bei mir hat er den von alleine gewechselt ohne das ich was gemacht habe.


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2010)

Normalerweiße sollte er das auch von alleine tun. Bei mir ist es zumindest auch so.

Allerdings habe ich von jemandem gehört, das man bei der XBox-Version den Filter per Knopfdruck wechselt.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Dein so geliebtes Dead Space hatte aber auch keine 20 Stunden Spielzeit


  Doch ich hab 20 Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## Nucleus (27. März 2010)

Wow... dann hast Du gehörig was falsch gemacht...

Wenn Du immer so spielst, schaffst Du das auch bei Metro 2033


----------



## CiSaR (27. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Wow... dann hast Du gehörig was falsch gemacht...
> 
> Wenn Du immer so spielst, schaffst Du das auch bei Metro 2033




Der war gut


----------



## Nucleus (27. März 2010)

War ja nicht mal böse gemeint.

Ich habe Dead Space auch durch gespielt, habe mir viel Zeit gelassen und habe "nur" 12 Stunden gebraucht...


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> War ja nicht mal böse gemeint.
> 
> Ich habe Dead Space auch durch gespielt, habe mir viel Zeit gelassen und habe "nur" 12 Stunden gebraucht...


  Ka vieleicht hat mich die Paranoia gebremst, aufjedenfall alles gründlich durchforstet und nicht durchgerannt.


----------



## Nucleus (27. März 2010)

Na siehste...

In Metro *musst* Du alles durchforsten, weil Du ansonsten schnell munitionslos mit heruntergelassenen Hosen vor ner Meute Mutanten stehst


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Na siehste...
> 
> In Metro *musst* Du alles durchforsten, weil Du ansonsten schnell munitionslos mit heruntergelassenen Hosen vor ner Meute Mutanten stehst



Naja aber das Thema Metro hat sich voerst eh erledigt hab gerade Fallout 3 angefangen und Bioshock muss ich jetzt auch noch anfangen.Vieleicht in nem Monat mal schauen.


----------



## hempsmoker (27. März 2010)

Also wenn du es bei Fallout3 auf "alle Aufträge erledigen" angelegt hast, dann bist du da ne gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanze Weile beschäftigt. 

Ich hab ich hauptsächlich an die Hauptstory gehalten und war schon wirklich lange dabei... Denke das Spiel kannste mehr als 30 Stunden zocken.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Also wenn du es bei Fallout3 auf "alle Aufträge erledigen" angelegt hast, dann bist du da ne gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanze Weile beschäftigt.
> 
> Ich hab ich hauptsächlich an die Hauptstory gehalten und war schon wirklich lange dabei... Denke das Spiel kannste mehr als 30 Stunden zocken.



Ja ich hab schon gehört, Stalker wollte ich auch noch zocken aber ich merk eh schon ich komm nicht mehr hinterher.Bei dem was ich alles noch nacholen muss.


----------



## orange619 (27. März 2010)

hab grad metro2033 installiert. Bekomme aber beim straten die Fehlermeldung dass das Spiel nicht gestartet werden kann weil die datei PhysXLoader.dll nicht gefunden werden kann. ich hab mir dann gleich die neueste Physix Software von nvidia geladen, aber auch damit wurdes nicht besser, dann wieder das ganze Spiel neu installiert, aber das Problem bleibt das selbe. Weiss jemand mehr als ich?


----------



## sentinel1 (28. März 2010)

Ist bei irgendwem Metro 2033 mit dem NV Treiber 197.13 im Vergleich zum 196.75 merklich langsamer geworden?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. März 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Also wenn du es bei Fallout3 auf "alle Aufträge erledigen" angelegt hast, dann bist du da ne gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanze Weile beschäftigt.
> 
> Ich hab ich hauptsächlich an die Hauptstory gehalten und war schon wirklich lange dabei... Denke das Spiel kannste mehr als 30 Stunden zocken.


 

30 Stunden ??? Du machst Witze....

Wenn Du bei  Fallout 3 ohne DLC`s alles sehen möchtest, brauchst Du locker 80 bis 100 Std.....


@Topic

Ich bin gerade in der Bibiliothek....

*MEINE NERVEN !!!*

Ich kenn ja fast alle Horror Shooter aber das.....

Ich dachte eigentlich immer Bibliothekare sind ruhige in sich gekehrte Menschen....aber *Diese Da....*

*Bei mir sind die Fußnägel dauerhaft aufgerollt und die Nackenhaaren wollen gar nicht mehr nach unten....*

Ständig dieses *"Greift er an....greift er nicht an....wo ist er zum Teufel, ich höre Ihn irgendwo....."*

Ich habe schon mein ganzes Geld verballert.... und habe 5 von den Viechern erledigt.....

Kommt da noch was nach der Bibliothek ??? Oder ist das dass letzte Kapitel ???

Mfg


----------



## Nucleus (29. März 2010)

Nach der Bibliothek gehts erst richtig los 

Aber in der Bib selbst habe ich mir auch ein paar Male fast in Höschen gemacht


----------



## Cyron78 (29. März 2010)

Ich hatte auch nen Fehler gemacht, und nicht mit der Pfeil-Gun geschossen, wie hier schon erwähnt kann man diese wieder einsammeln.. -des würde für die Bibliothek nützlich sein.

Sonst hab ich hauptsächlich immer Munni gekauft in den Shops, und in jeder Ecke nach geschaut.. dann schafft mans grad so.


Zu Fallout schrieb Hempsmoker, das wenn man sich an die Story hält nur 30 Std bei rauskommen, -nicht alles endeckte ist dabei.. -dann brauch man über 100 Std.
Ich selbst war mit 105 Std dabei, mit Erweiterungen ausser des Ufo.. Ich hatte dann aber echt kein bog mehr und bei Point Lockout.. ,(hatte ich zuletzt gezockt), hab ich mittendrin aufgehört, weils nur noch das gleiche war.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. März 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch nen Fehler gemacht, und nicht mit der Pfeil-Gun geschossen, wie hier schon erwähnt kann man diese wieder einsammeln.. -des würde für die Bibliothek nützlich sein.
> 
> Sonst hab ich hauptsächlich immer Munni gekauft in den Shops, und in jeder Ecke nach geschaut.. dann schafft mans grad so.


 

Noch habe ich genung Muni....

Habe noch 50 Schuss für die Shootgun und 80 für das Pistolengewehr mit Zielfernrohr.....und noch 30 im Magazin der AK....

ABER das "Geld" hat erheblich mehr Durchschlagskraft..... ( anderthalb Magazine reichen für den Bibliothekar ) und ich habe nur noch 2 Spritzen !!!.....obwohl ich mich zum Heilen immer in die Ecke stelle.....


----------



## Cyron78 (29. März 2010)

Ja mach ma..^^ meine Munni ging mir auch -fast- aus..^^


----------



## n3o123 (30. März 2010)

Habt ihr nen Rat zur der Metro 2033 Executable Fehler meldung? 

Neustart bringt nix komme immer nur ins Hauptmenü dann kommt die Fehlermeldung

Hab diverse Tipps befolgt: Ältere PhysX Software installiert, Neueste Graka Treiber, Neueste DX Treiber hat alles leider nix gebracht.

Leider komme ich nicht in den Genuss des Spiels Daher für mich ein Fehlkauf.

Scheinbar hat es eine abneigung gegen ATI Karten


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. März 2010)

n3o123 schrieb:


> Habt ihr nen Rat zur der Metro 2033 Executable Fehler meldung?
> 
> Neustart bringt nix komme immer nur ins Hauptmenü dann kommt die Fehlermeldung
> 
> ...


 
Da ich 2 ATI Karten habe und alles bestens läuft kann ich das nicht nach vollziehen....

Mach mal einen Screen von der Fehlermeldung.....und wo tritt er auf ???


@Topic

Die Bibliothek liegt hinter mir....Puuuuhhhhhh....

Sieben von den Viechern musste ich erledigen...das mit dem Stehenbleiben und angucken hat nur 3 mal funktioniert.....

Mfg


----------



## n3o123 (30. März 2010)

Der Tritt auf wenn ich das Spiel Neu Starten will und die Schwierigkeit auswähle.


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2010)

Windows Aktuell?


----------



## n3o123 (30. März 2010)

Jap Alles Up2Date


----------



## n0stradamus (30. März 2010)

> Noch habe ich genung Muni....
> 
> Habe noch 50 Schuss für die Shootgun und 80 für das Pistolengewehr mit Zielfernrohr.....und noch 30 im Magazin der AK....



Hehe, ich habe mal aus Versehen die teure Vorkriegsmunition(wie sich das anhört) ins Magazin geladen und es einfach nicht gemerkt.
Schwuppdiwupp waren die ~250 Schuss weg und ich hab mich gewundert warum die billige Waffe auf einmal so reinhaut


----------



## strelok (30. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand helfen.  

Ich habe ein Nachtsichgerät wo die Batterien alle sind und ich kann leider kein anderes nehmen wie zb. bei der Gasmaske - oder gibt es Batterien oder etwas das das Nachtsichgerät wider funtioniert?

Für Antworten bedanke ich mich schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## riedochs (30. März 2010)

Mit dem Universalladegerät aufladen.


----------



## strelok (30. März 2010)

Danke riedochs


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

Na was ich das so lese gefällt mir doch echt gut...

Muss mal schauen das ich wieder nen anständigen Gamer-PC bekomme...

Hoffentlich war das nicht das letzte Spiel von dem Entwickler....

Scheint sich ja vom "Geheimtipp" zum Hit entwickelt zu haben....


----------



## der Türke (31. März 2010)

von Metro 2033 finde ich de Sound nicht gelungen er hätte ein bisschen mehr im Vordergrund stehen können und noch mehr Domnieren sollen. Ich hatte noch keinen Kalten Schauer im Rücken


----------



## Nucleus (31. März 2010)

Was das betrifft, finde ich es genau richtig so.
Immerhin vermittelt das Spiel einen hauch von Realismus in den dunklen Tunnels - da wird auch nicht gefeiert, gekreischt und gesungen 

Horror nur um des Horrors willen ist imho ein falscher Ansatz.


----------



## n3o123 (31. März 2010)

Mein Problem besteht weiterhin


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

Mach mal bitte einen Screenshot von der Fehlermeldung und poste ihn hier...


----------



## n3o123 (31. März 2010)

mit der Print taste gehts net wie könnte ich es noch machen?


----------



## Nucleus (31. März 2010)

Fraps oder Xfire.


----------



## n3o123 (31. März 2010)

Musste es mit handy machen da fraps oder Xfire nicht ging. Hier Direkt nach dem Start oder wenn ich auf new game klicke. Es läuft vllt 5 Sec dann kommt das egal og Spielstart oder nur Hauptmenü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2010)

Kannst dich ja HIER mal durchlesen.


----------



## Berky (31. März 2010)

Hoffentlich war das nicht das letzte Spiel von dem Entwickler....

Ich bin mir sicher das es eine Fortsetzung geben wird
Metro 2034 - Dmitry Glukhovsky - exlibris.ch - online portofrei und günstig bestellen. - Bücher Deutsch - Bücher


----------



## kero81 (31. März 2010)

Jahaha, die Bibliothek fand ich richtig gut und die Folgende Passage in den Tunneln wo die Viecher "schlafen"...aaaah zu geil! Hab mich immer an denen vorbei geschlichen und gehofft das ich nirgends drauf trete und das vieh wach wird. Geiles Game!!!

Gruß Kero


----------



## Nucleus (31. März 2010)

Das Buch scheint allerdings keine wirkliche Fortsetzung des ersten Teils zu sein.

Deswegen wäre das Spiel dazu wohl eher ein zweites Spiel im "Metro-Universum".


----------



## n3o123 (31. März 2010)

Das hab ich schon durchgelesen. Kein Erfolg.

THQ Support meinte:

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
Wenn bei Ihnen der Fehler auftaucht, dass die Physx Loader.dll nicht vorhanden wäre oder das Spiel beim starten abstürzt, müssen Sie wie folgt vorgehen:
Dieser fehler tritt nur auf, wenn die PhysX Komponenten nicht im Hauptverzeichnis des Spiels bestehen.
Das Hauptverzeichnis des Spiels lautet:
\Steam\SteamApps\common\metro 2033
Sie finden die PhysX Componenten unter folgendem Verzeichnis.
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common
Nun kopieren Sie alle .DLL Dateien aus dem Nvidia PhysX Ordner in den Metro2033 Ordner.
Wenn Sie nun im Steam das Spiel starten wollen, sollte es ohne Probleme starten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Michael Wichmann
THQ Support Team


Leider Ohne erfolg


----------



## n0stradamus (1. April 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Das Buch scheint allerdings keine wirkliche Fortsetzung des ersten Teils zu sein.
> 
> Deswegen wäre das Spiel dazu wohl eher ein zweites Spiel im "Metro-Universum".




Jup, stimmt. Ich habs gerade fertiggelesen. Es ist bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie die Bewertung bei Amazon, kommt aber auch nicht an den Vorgänger ran.
Es ist prinzipiell eine Geschichte für sich, mit ein, zwei Akteuren aus dem vorherigen Buch. Leider wird auch nicht auf ihre Geschichte eingegangen, bzw was in der Zwischenzeit passiert ist.
An sich ein tolles Buch (die Atmosphäre die der Autor schafft, ist mal wieder genial ), leider beantwortet es die Fragen nicht, die sein Vorgänger aufwirft


----------



## Painkiller (1. April 2010)

Und genau das macht die Zukunft ja so spannend...


----------



## n3o123 (1. April 2010)

Problem für Executable hier die Lösung für mich:

change the parameter r_quality_level number to r_quality_level 0, worked for me.
The file is stored in documents and settings in a folder called A4 games, not the folder where the game was installed.


Leider sind die Details jetzt auf Niedrig aber ich kann es mit Dx10 Spielen und auf 1680.1050


----------



## 1821984 (1. April 2010)

n3o123 schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon durchgelesen. Kein Erfolg.
> 
> THQ Support meinte:
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte genau das gleiche und hab das dann so wie beschrieben gemacht und siehe da, es läuft 100%.


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2010)

Hast du denn den aktuellen Treiber drauf?


----------



## Wendigo (4. April 2010)

Würde das Spiel auf diesem Rechner laufen?

Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Satin (NP-R522-FS03DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Das Wie ist da wohl eher die Frage.


----------



## Rizzard (4. April 2010)

Sagen wir mal so. Spass wird dir das garantiert nicht bereiten.


----------



## Wendigo (4. April 2010)

Dann bleib ich bei Fallout 3. Das wird sicherlich noch drauf laufen.


----------



## INU.ID (4. April 2010)

Ich schätze selbst in sehr geringer Auflösung dürfte die Performance unbefriedigend sein...

Edit: Ups, da war jemand schneller.^^


----------



## 1821984 (4. April 2010)

Mein Schläppi hat genau die gleiche hardware und es Läuft auf DX9 mit hohen einstellungen im schnitt mit 35-40 Fps. Also geht es. Und es sieht auch bei den Einstellungen sehr gut aus, wie ich finde!


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. April 2010)

So habs jetzt auch mal angezockt und ich muss sagen sehr geiles game die atmo ist super, die grafik saugeil 

Läuft auch super auf 1280x1024 mit meinem e6400@3ghz und oc 4850er
dx10 auf hoch und sogar mit physx ca.35-60FPS


----------



## kbyte (4. April 2010)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich, nachdem ich das Game durch hab', doch etwas enttäuscht bin. Hatte es jetzt seit Release immer mal gespielt, wenn ich denn Zeit hatte, aber irgendwie kam es mir trotzdem recht kurz vor. Zu schwierig fand ich es eigentlich nicht, wie manch einer hier gepostet hat, obwohl ich mich manchmal schon über einige Gegnerhorden gewundert habe. Mit dem Gesundheitszustand und der Mun kam ich auch immer gut hin.

Ich wusste ja schon vor dem Kauf, dass das Game recht linear sein wird, aber das es so derb eintönig wird hatte ich nicht erwartet. Open World hätte hier echt gut getan und einiges zur Atmosphäre beigetragen, die zusammen mit der Grafik echt gut war. Allerdings schien alle 5 Minuten ein Level-Wechsel mit Lade-Screen oder Überblendeffekt stattzufinden, ohne das ich überhaupt viel gemacht/gespielt hatte. Mir kam das Ganze vom Gameplay her, zu 75 % wie ein Film vor, mit 15 % Lade-Screens oder Überblendeffekt und wenn's hochkommt 10 % aktivem Spielen. 

Story war... naja ganz okay; hat bei mir gefühlsmäßig, auch mit dem Ende, einen  ähnlichen Eindruck hinterlassen wie STALKER seinerzeit.


----------



## Painkiller (6. April 2010)

Naja, STALKER hatte den Vorteil das es verschiedene Enden gab...
Und Open World war Stalker leider auch nicht.... (Zäune usw.)

Ein gutes Open World Spiel war The Elder Scrolls Oblivion  Immer noch eines meiner Lieblingsspiele


----------



## Nucleus (6. April 2010)

Metro hat auch verschiedene Enden


----------



## Painkiller (6. April 2010)

Stimmt...^^

Brauch endlich einen PC...^^


----------



## geno106 (9. April 2010)

also ich habe Metro  gestern auch angezockt, ich bin geschockt wie viel Hardware es frisst! Directx11 1920x1080 ruckelt es bei mir teilweise gerade am Anfang in der Halle. Ich habe alles auf Maximal. Auf Directx9 ist es besser aber auch da gab es leichte Ruckler am Anfang als die Herde vorbei läuft uind wir einen Kreis bilden mussten um das Auto. Entweder ist das Spiel schei*e programmiert oder meine Hardware ist nicht gut 

edit: wie kann ich im spiel meine FPS sehen?


----------



## Nucleus (9. April 2010)

Im Spiel afaik nirgends.

Aber FRAPS ist eine gute Möglichkeit


----------



## rkahlhardt (10. April 2010)

Metro schmiert am Anfang immer ab

Previous launch was unsuccessful.
Would you like to start in safe mode ?
Ja / nein

Bei ja und bei nein schmiert es nach den 1.beiden Logos ab
Was kann ich tun ?
Danke Reiner


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2010)

rkahlhardt schrieb:


> Metro schmiert am Anfang immer ab
> 
> Previous launch was unsuccessful.
> Would you like to start in safe mode ?
> ...





poste bitte dein ganzes system, dann kann man dir besser helfen....


----------



## rkahlhardt (11. April 2010)

Mei System: Prozessor Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,4GHz
Mainboard NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI P7N Zilent
Speicher G.Skill 4GB DDR2 800Mhz
Grafik 2 x NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GTX

Danke Reiner


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2010)

rkahlhardt schrieb:


> Mei System: Prozessor Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,4GHz
> Mainboard NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI P7N Zilent
> Speicher G.Skill 4GB DDR2 800Mhz
> Grafik 2 x NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GTX
> ...


 

Gut...

Mal ein paar Grundlegende Fragen...

- Aktueller Graikkartentreiber drauf?
- Spiel schon mal neu Installiert?
- Funktionieren andere Spiele? Wenn nein, mal 3DMark06 drüberlaufen lassen


----------



## rkahlhardt (12. April 2010)

Hallo
Alles neu drauf.windows-Update Stand von gestern. Sämtliche Treiber aktuell, hab es auch schon mit neuesten Betatreiber probiert.
Wenn ich im das Spiel im abgesicherten modus starte bleibt die Auflösung auf meinem Rechner erhalten, wenn ich das Spiel nicht im abges.Modus spielen will setz es meine Rechnergrafig auf 1600x1200.
Danke Reiner


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2010)

Ist dein System übertaktet?


----------



## padme (13. April 2010)

hi,
ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass in chapter 1 wenn man um die ersten ecken gegangen ist, dann irgendwann 2 leute an einem tisch sitzen, von denen der linke genauso aussieht wie einer von den klitschko brüdern?
vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein, aber die sehen sich zum verwechseln änlich.
schönen gruss


----------



## padme (15. April 2010)

nabend,
habs jetzt ca. 4 h gespielt, und eins muss man den russen ja lassen. die verstehns wirklich bei ihren spielen eine postapokalyptische stimmung zu erzeugen.
nach stalker, das 2 spiel aus russischer hand, das mir gefällt.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2010)

padme schrieb:


> hi,
> ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass in chapter 1 wenn man um die ersten ecken gegangen ist, dann irgendwann 2 leute an einem tisch sitzen, von denen der linke genauso aussieht wie einer von den klitschko brüdern?
> vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein, aber die sehen sich zum verwechseln änlich.
> schönen gruss


 

Mach mal bitte einen Screen und poste den hier...^^

Hab im moment keinen PC zum selberspielen....


----------



## padme (16. April 2010)

hi,
wenn ich chapter 1 nochmal laden will, sagt er mir, dass dann alle meine spielfortschritte verloren gehen.
ich weiss, ich bin ein weichei, aber ich weiss nicht, ob metro da ernst macht, und ich dann wieder vorne anfangen muss.
wenn ich wüsste, dass meine spielstände bleiben, würde ich es sofort machen, und kann mir wer sagen, ob ich dann einfach mit der druck funktion einen machen kann, oder brauch ich da ein extra prog, hab nämlich keines.
schönen gruss


----------



## Fl_o (16. April 2010)

padme schrieb:


> nabend,
> habs jetzt ca. 4 h gespielt, und eins muss man den russen ja lassen. die verstehns wirklich bei ihren spielen eine postapokalyptische stimmung zu erzeugen.
> nach stalker, das 2 spiel aus russischer hand, das mir gefällt.



Das waren/sind keine russen sondern ukrainer 

Geography and Information Fail


----------



## padme (16. April 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Das waren/sind keine russen sondern ukrainer
> 
> Geography and Information Fail


ach weisste..so genau nehm ichs da nicht, und ich denke meine message ist auch bei dir angekommen

ein gutes spiel


----------



## Doney (19. April 2010)

so habs jetzt auch^^

nich schlecht gemacht, obwohl die bücher bestimmt um einiges besser sind... so von der machart genial... nur was ich schade find is, dass die vertonung so billig daher kommt... die waffen sind zu lesise und klingen wie spielzeug und die synchro lässt auch zu wünschen übrig... hab mal auf englisch geschalten aber da wurdes ja noch schlimmer... 

aber sonst so schon geiles game

Frage: Wisst ihr warum genau man an der Oberfläche ne maske braucht? Wegen Dreck? Wegen Strahlung (was sinnlos wäre weil da keine Maske hilft)? Wegen Kälte? Nee auch sinnlos...

warum braucht man die denn nu genau??? warum erstickt man ohne?


----------



## padme (19. April 2010)

hi,
also die vorgeschichte ist ja, dass atomschläge die welt unbewohnbar gemacht haben, deshalb denk ich mal, sind die masken an der oberfläche nötig. 
teilweise musste ich ein chapter schon mal neu anfangen, weil ich zu verschwenderisch mit den masken war, da wusste ich noch nicht, dass artjom die maske auch allein wechselst, wenns nicht mehr reicht zum atmen.

ich spiel`s auf englisch, und nach anfänglicher eingewöhnung hab ich mich an den slawischen akzent gewöhnt. wenigstens sprechen die da noch deutlich, und nuscheln nicht auch noch.
schönen gruss


----------



## Wincenty (20. April 2010)

ich hab gestern bei nem Freund das gespielt und muss sagen bombastisch - nicht nur von der Grafik her sondern auch weil schon alleine im Hauptmenü das Spiel seinen PC so stark beansprucht das er im geschlossenem Gehäuse überhitzt - alles läuft bei ihm (außer graka wenn ich mich nicht täusche) auf hochtouren
er hat noch einen alten intel dual-core - glaube einer der ersten einer mit ner Krummen GHz-Zahl 2,13 oder so
also bei meinem system sollte es nicht zu abstürzen kommen
ich bin begeistert - muss zwar noch das spiel installieren aber freue mich schon (habe metro 2033 noch nicht mal angefangen) auf 2034


----------



## Doney (21. April 2010)

padme schrieb:


> hi,
> also die vorgeschichte ist ja, dass atomschläge die welt unbewohnbar gemacht haben, deshalb denk ich mal, sind die masken an der oberfläche nötig.



ja is ja klar, aber warum die maske? weil alles verstrahlt ist? das is unlogisch da strahlung nicht vor ner maske haltmacht 

Gasmasken braucht man doch nur bei giftgas und verdreckter oder verseuchter luft... aber wieso? bei fallout braucht man auch keine maske?


----------



## sds (21. April 2010)

weil alpha strahlung trotzdem schädlich is einmal in deinem körper geht sie nur schelcht wieder raus und hat zudem noch eine sehr große ionisierende wirkung


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

Ich denke eher des liegt an dem Staub, den man einatmen könnte... Der ist doch auch kontaminiert....


----------



## monster23 (21. April 2010)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, ganz ehrlich!!! 

Ein Game das 8GB Speicher in eine Satteltasche packt als wie wenns ganz normal ist und auch anderwertig Hardwarefressend ende nie ist, forget it.

Die Grafik haut mich überhaupt nicht vom Hocker, ich hätte mir echt mehr erwartet. 

Entäuscht bin ich nicht, hab mir ja auch nicht den ober Hammer erwartet da kann man ja nur mehrsonst fängt man echt zum Heulen an.


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

Mit welcher Hardware hast du es gespielt?


----------



## monster23 (21. April 2010)

Mit einer 5850, auch wenn ich jetzt sagen wir mal mit der 480gtx spielen würde, es haut mich einfach nicht vom Hocker. Ja gut es ist nicht schlecht, mehr aber nicht. Core i5 auf 4 Gig 4 gig Patriot und der Intel SSD


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

Naja, das Game ist das Vorzeigespiel für die GTX4xx-Serie....


----------



## monster23 (21. April 2010)

Ich weiß, trotzdem könnte es besser sein.

Mir fehlen einfach die Details, noch mehr, einfach noch mehr. Oftmals werden Games so hochgelobt und dann kommt naja, Ok, hm...hätte mir mehr erwartet. 

Und oftmals is dann aber auch umgekehrt wo es dann heißt, he das is nicht so besonders, Grafik mittelmäßig bis schlecht und dann schau ich mir das Game an bzw kostet es dann ofmals nicht viel und das Game kann dann was.

In letzter Zeit überzeugt mich eigentlich gar kein Game mehr so richtig, vielleicht werd ich einfach alt aber mit 30 alt, naja .

Es gibt schon hier und da was wo ich noch staune, meist aber nicht die Spiele welche hochgelobt und gepriesen werden.


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

Ich weiß was du meinst... *seufz*

Meine letzten Spiele mit "Ohhhhhhh"-Effekt waren Crysis & The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion (mit HD-Texturen)


----------



## padme (21. April 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich denke eher des liegt an  dem Staub, den man einatmen könnte... Der ist doch auch  kontaminiert....



hi, in etwa so hab ich`s mir auch vorgestellt, weshalb die maske ihre  existenzberechtigung in dem spiel hat.




monster23 schrieb:


> Mit einer 5850, auch wenn ich jetzt sagen wir mal mit der 480gtx spielen würde, es haut mich einfach nicht vom Hocker. Ja gut es ist nicht schlecht, mehr aber nicht. Core i5 auf 4 Gig 4 gig Patriot und der Intel SSD



also meine config ist ähnlich, i7 920, HD5850, intel ssd, aber 12 gig corsair dazu, ..ich bin unbelastet ans spiel rangegangen, also hatte keine erwartungen, und das letzte mal, dass ich so eine gänsehaut hatte, war bei doom3, denn da kamen so wie bei metro2033 auch, die gegner, bzw. monster gerne mal von hinten..

ich muss dazu sagen, hab`s immer nachts bei einem teelicht durchgespielt, die grafik ist mehr als ok, die atmospähre hat zumindest bei mir für gänsehaut gesorgt...und das finde ich auch zumindest genauso wichtig, wie die grafik, wobei ich auch nicht immer viel von der grafik mitbekommen habe, da meine gasmaske fast immer grosse splitter in der scheibe hatte, die sich quer über den monitor erstreckten, die attacken, denen man da ausgestezt war, waren einfach teilweise heftig. habs auch auf schwer gezockt.
...machmal war ich auch froh, dass mal wieder eine zwischenseqenz kam, wo ich bissl durchatmen konnte...
mein problem war nur, ich hatte nie genug patronen um mir mal ne vernüftige knarre zu leisten..

ach ja, hat einer von euch das video unter "extras" über den neuen warhammer 40.000 teil gesehen??????


----------



## Cyron78 (22. April 2010)

monster23 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, trotzdem könnte es besser sein.
> 
> Mir fehlen einfach die Details, noch mehr, einfach noch mehr. Oftmals werden Games so hochgelobt und dann kommt naja, Ok, hm...hätte mir mehr erwartet.
> 
> ...


 
 Ich kenn das, geht nicht nur dir so.
Mein ,Oohh aha wow, Erlebnis in Doom3 damals ist bis jetzt ungeschlagen.
Nur Dead Space kommt da annähernd ran.

Hab Metro grad nen 2tes mal gezockt, was mich dabei störte waren meine Kollegen die schon sehr lange brauchten bis sie nen Schalter oder ähnliches betätigten.. Da fehlte etwas. Auch die untertonung kam etwas abgehackt rüber, das es so richtig gruselig nicht immer war. 
Es geht besser. 
Aber gut ist Metro, allein die Atmosphäre ist sehr dicht.


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

War ja das Erstlingswerk des Studios...^^

Man darf also noch großes Erwarten von den Kerlen....


----------



## Cyron78 (22. April 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> War ja das Erstlingswerk des Studios...^^
> 
> Man darf also noch großes Erwarten von den Kerlen....


 

Achso. Dachte die hätten Stalker auch geschaffen. Na dann sollnse mal mehr Liebe reinstecken^^  
Und es größer aufziehen..so wie Dead Space und MW2 ^^


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Ein Teil der Entwickler waren Stalker-Veteranen, des stimmt schon...

Aber das Studio ist komplett neu... Die müssen erstmal Ordnung schaffen in dem Chaos...

Außerdem hat das Spiel soviele gute Rezessionen bekommen, das sie sicher top motiviert an die Fortsetzung gehen... Wenn sie auch noch die Kritikpunkte beachten, kann nix mehr schief gehen...


----------



## Cyron78 (22. April 2010)

Yoa.. son Game ist ja lang in Entwicklung, da sollte es schon gut werden. Aber dann hats ja wiederrum keine 50eu gekostet -von daher ists ok.


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Stimmt, der Preis war echt fair....


----------



## sds (22. April 2010)

padme schrieb:


> hi, in etwa so hab ich`s mir auch vorgestellt, weshalb die maske ihre  existenzberechtigung in dem spiel hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinen Beitrag nicht gelesen??^^

die maske wird gebraucht weil alles mit ner radioaktiven strahlung verseut ist, in den tunnels kommt sie schwer hin
es wird größtenteils alpha-strahlung vorhanden sein, diese hat eine sehr starke ioniesierende wirkung, also fördert den krebs enorm, man kann die alpha-strahlung aber schon mitt einem blatt papier aushalten, die beta und gamma strahlung ist bei weitem nicht so gefährlich


----------



## padme (22. April 2010)

sds schrieb:


> Meinen Beitrag nicht gelesen??^^
> 
> die maske wird gebraucht weil alles mit ner radioaktiven strahlung verseut ist, in den tunnels kommt sie schwer hin
> es wird größtenteils alpha-strahlung vorhanden sein, diese hat eine sehr starke ioniesierende wirkung, also fördert den krebs enorm, man kann die alpha-strahlung aber schon mitt einem blatt papier aushalten, die beta und gamma strahlung ist bei weitem nicht so gefährlich



nee sorry..muss mir entgangen sein, aber trozdem nett das du noch mal darauf hinweist.
allerdings ist es ja so, das wenn der filter aufgebraucht ist, macht artjom
  noch ein paar atemzüge und krepiert dann ziemlich schnell, deshalb dachte ich kanns ja nicht nur an der strhlung liegen, und da fand ich das mit dem staub auch plausibel, but who cares das spiel fetzt einfach


----------



## Doney (24. April 2010)

sds schrieb:


> weil alpha strahlung trotzdem schädlich is einmal in deinem körper geht sie nur schelcht wieder raus und hat zudem noch eine sehr große ionisierende wirkung



wo braucht man denn für alphastrahlung bitte ne gasmake... da würde alles helfen da alpha nur schwer andere stoffe durhdringt... gasmasken braucht wenn man die luft filtern muss da sie so zu dreckig oder giftig ist... aber nich gegen alphastrahlung... außerdem verreckt man ja nach gut 30 sekunden ohne maske im spiel... 

der tod durch alphastrahlung setzt bei weitem nich so schnell ein... höchstens bei megakonzentration... aber dann hilft eine maske auch nix mehr...

naja ich seh schon... wenn ich rausfinden für was die masken sind muss ich wohl die bücher lesen... 

doch ich erinnere mich daran dass miller oder khan zwischendurch was von nem gas labert


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

An des mit dem Gas kann ich mich auch erinnern.... Da stand auch was im Buch... *grübel*
Werds nochmals lesen und dann posten..... xDD


----------



## Nucleus (26. April 2010)

Die Körper der Stalker sind komplett bedeckt, der Kopf eben mit Gashelm.

Oder würdest Du kontaminierten Staub einatmen wollen, der in Deiner Lunge dann fein vor sich hin strahlt?


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Die Körper der Stalker sind komplett bedeckt, der Kopf eben mit Gashelm.
> 
> Oder würdest Du kontaminierten Staub einatmen wollen, der in Deiner Lunge dann fein vor sich hin strahlt?


 
 Dann hatte ich mit dem Staub doch recht.... Aber iwas war doch auch mit Gas.... Oder war des nur im Tunnel wo alle durchdrehen?


----------



## Nucleus (26. April 2010)

Da gibts verschiedene Ansätze:

Im Buch gibt es so gesehen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, kein "Gas" in den Tunneln.
Die Tunnelangst wurde durch irgendwelche Druckschwankungen verursacht.
Bin mir da aber gar nicht mehr sicher.

Im Spiel gibt es Stellen in den Tunnels, in denen man die Maske braucht, weil kontaminierte Gase z.B. von Pilzen in der Luft hängen.


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

Ahh, dann ergibt das ganze einen Sinn....


----------



## thysol (27. April 2010)

Ich werde dass Spiel auch bald kaufen. Ich habe hohe Erwartungen als Stalker Fan. Hoffentlich werden sie erfuellt.


----------



## Doney (29. April 2010)

also doch staub und dreckige luft?


----------



## Nucleus (29. April 2010)

Kontaminierte Partikel in der Luft, die in der Lunge nichts verloren haben


----------



## RomeoJ (29. April 2010)

Hammer...ich habe das gerade mal angespielt unter DX11 und alles auf High mit AA und AS auf Voll und "advanced PhysX".

Da komme ich auf ca. 30fps nur...in 1920x1080 mit einer GTX480... 

Ist das normal ??? Brauch das soviel ressourcen ???


----------



## Whitey (29. April 2010)

Ja das ist normal es braucht sehr viel Grafikleistung, bist eh noch gut dran mit deinen 30 FPS normal hast du wenn du wirklich alles auf max stellst noch weniger FPS.


----------



## RomeoJ (29. April 2010)

Heftig....dann bin ich ja Froh, das morgen meine 2`te kommt... *fg

Mal gucken, das spiel unterstützt doch SLI, oder ??


----------



## Whitey (29. April 2010)

Ja,

SLI wird unterstützt


----------



## RomeoJ (30. April 2010)

hmmm....muss ich da sirgentwo für DX 11 aktivieren..weil ich keine FPS steigerrung habe bei SLI ???


----------



## padme (1. Mai 2010)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hmmm....muss ich da sirgentwo für DX 11 aktivieren..weil ich keine FPS steigerrung habe bei SLI ???


hi,
könnte sein, dass der vsync bei dir bei 30fps limiltiert.


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

In den Grafik-Optionen kann man doch den DX-Modus einstellen...


----------



## Painkiller (1. Mai 2010)

Wird Zeit für meinen PC..^^

Gibts überhaupt ne Karte auf dem das Spiel perfekt läuft?


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

Definiere "perfekt"...


----------



## padme (1. Mai 2010)

mit einem i7 920 + 5850 kannst du auf dx11 auf 1680*1050 alles auf high ausser die dx11 option: tesselation auf aus, ganz gut zocken...


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2010)

Spiel es grade. Die Grafik ist alles in allem richtig gut. Gameplay und Story sind auch richtig gut, find ich.


----------



## thysol (2. Mai 2010)

In welchen Einstellungen kann ich eigentlich Spielen? Ich habe einen Intel Core i5-750 und eine Radeon HD 5870 und 4GB RAM. Ich zocke in 1920x1080.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Mai 2010)

Ich habe es mit meinem i7 860 @ 4GHz und meiner 4870 X2 auf Very High (DX 10) gespielt - nahezu immer flüssig.

Die beiden GraKas kann man miteinander vergleichen, die CPU kann man auch entsprechend takten, wenn das Vorteile bringt.


----------



## thysol (2. Mai 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich habe es mit meinem i7 860 @ 4GHz und meiner 4870 X2 auf Very High (DX 10) gespielt - nahezu immer flüssig.
> 
> Die beiden GraKas kann man miteinander vergleichen, die CPU kann man auch entsprechend takten, wenn das Vorteile bringt.



Ok. Kann ich denn noch DX 11 Effekte hinzuschalten oder ist dann meine Radeon HD 5870 ueberfordert? Ich habe dass Spiel jetzt endlich bestellt.


----------



## TheArival (2. Mai 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich habe es mit meinem i7 860 @ 4GHz und meiner 4870 X2 auf Very High (DX 10) gespielt - nahezu immer flüssig.
> 
> Die beiden GraKas kann man miteinander vergleichen, die CPU kann man auch entsprechend takten, wenn das Vorteile bringt.


 

Hast du auch GTA 4 + Addons / BFBC2 / Metro2033 / Risen / CODMW2 / Crysis + Warhead / Red Faction Guerilla ?.

Wenn ja, wollte mal wissen, wie das bei dir so läuft ?.


Mfg.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Mai 2010)

BC2 habe ich, lief alles auf Highest bei 1680x1055 ohne Ruckler.

Ebenso wie MW2.

Crysis läuft bei Very High mit beinahe konstant über 30 FPS, allerdings mit regelmäßigen Einbrüchen, die sich in Grenzen halten.


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (2. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

Bin ich vollkommen bescheuert? Habe mir eben das Spiel Retail gekauft, wollte es installieren, Steam startet für die Aktivierung, ok wusst ich ja. Aber nu lädt der das gesamte Spiel runter (ca 7GB). Wozu habe ich denn jetzt die DVD. Und ich starte die Installation neu, dann klick ich schön auf weiter etcpp und lande wieder bei "die Daten werden jetzt runtergeladen" oder so und er lädt das ganze Spiel. Ist das normal bei Metro 2033?

Grüße


----------



## rbb (2. Mai 2010)

Ich bekomm Metro 2033 verdammt nochmal nciht auf Deutsch obwohl ich es über den laden gekauft habe, dennoch auch 7,3 GB runterladen musste und es steht für das spiel benutzte Sprache auf Deutsch da......was macht ich falsch...... hab hier nichts gefunden!!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2010)

grapefruit_gtx schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Bin ich vollkommen bescheuert? Habe mir eben das Spiel Retail gekauft, wollte es installieren, Steam startet für die Aktivierung, ok wusst ich ja. Aber nu lädt der das gesamte Spiel runter (ca 7GB). Wozu habe ich denn jetzt die DVD. Und ich starte die Installation neu, dann klick ich schön auf weiter etcpp und lande wieder bei "die Daten werden jetzt runtergeladen" oder so und er lädt das ganze Spiel. Ist das normal bei Metro 2033?
> 
> Grüße




das ist bei steamspielen normal warum auch immer versteh das auch nicht da kann man gleich nur nen key im umschlag verkaufen


----------



## boerigard (2. Mai 2010)

rbb schrieb:


> ... und es steht für das spiel benutzte Sprache auf Deutsch da......


Meinst du im Steam-Client unter Spiel-Eigenschaften?
Du musst die Sprache im Spiel umstellen, unter Optionen -> Spieloptionen
Siehe auch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1645939-post179.html


----------



## shiwa77 (2. Mai 2010)

grapefruit_gtx schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Bin ich vollkommen bescheuert? Habe mir eben das Spiel Retail gekauft,  wollte es installieren, Steam startet für die Aktivierung, ok wusst ich  ja. Aber nu lädt der das gesamte Spiel runter (ca 7GB). Wozu habe ich  denn jetzt die DVD. Und ich starte die Installation neu, dann klick ich  schön auf weiter etcpp und lande wieder bei "die Daten werden jetzt  runtergeladen" oder so und er lädt das ganze Spiel. Ist das normal bei  Metro 2033?
> 
> Grüße





Soldat0815 schrieb:


> das ist bei steamspielen normal warum auch immer versteh das auch nicht da kann man gleich nur nen key im umschlag verkaufen


Also normal ist das auf keinen Fall. Ich hatte solche Probleme noch bei keinem Steam Game.


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (2. Mai 2010)

Also is schon was doof, die Daten sind auch auf der DVD, hab extra mal in die DVD Ordner reingeguckt. Naja was soll man machen, nu hab ichs angespielt, mir gefällts sehr gut. Aber mein System reicht dafür nicht. Tessellation und alles auf Very High, AA is aus und DX11 erweiterte Tiefenunschärfe auch(seh ich sowieso kein unterschied, hab extra vergleichsscreens gemacht), dann läufts ganz ok auf 1680x1050. Stellenweise 15 Fps is schon was heftig
Und sonst, tolle Atmo/Inszenierung, könnte was werden


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2010)

shiwa77 schrieb:


> Also normal ist das auf keinen Fall. Ich hatte solche Probleme noch bei keinem Steam Game.



also bei mir ist das immer so wenn ich ein steamspiel installiere lädt er das immer runter versteh aber auch nicht warum


----------



## thysol (5. Mai 2010)

Es gibt ja dass Buch Metro 2033 und Metro 2034. Hoffentlich machen die auch ein Spiel aus Metro 2034.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2010)

Denk ich schon...


----------



## debalz (6. Mai 2010)

Rischtisch geil!

Endzeitatmosphäre kommt sehr gut rüber. Der Wechsel der verschiedenen Ebenen (Außen, Ruinen, Tunnel, Stationen mit Menschen, Begleitung und Solo,....) bringt Abwechslung und Spannung! 
Angst und Beklemmung wird geschickt erzeugt, z.B. man ist froh in Begleitung einiger Mitstreiter zu sein (Weg zu D6) und plötzlich geht man durch ein Tor, dieses fällt zu - man ist alleine, düsteres Licht und man hört schon ein Knurren aus der Ferne....shit!.. 
Gut finde ich auch dass keine Anzeigen über Ammo, Health etc. die Optik stören.

Wenn die Hardware flüssiges spielen erlaubt, es draußen schon dunkel ist und man sich einlassen kann auf so eine Welt, dann führt kein Weg an diesem Game vorbei.
Ich vermeide es allerdings kurz vorm Schlafen gehen noch eine Runde Metro zu zocken! Wenn man emotional noch nicht ganz abgestumpft ist, braucht man etwas Zeit um "runterzukommen"....

TOP-GAME!!


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> Rischtisch geil!
> 
> Endzeitatmosphäre kommt sehr gut rüber. Der Wechsel der verschiedenen Ebenen (Außen, Ruinen, Tunnel, Stationen mit Menschen, Begleitung und Solo,....) bringt Abwechslung und Spannung!
> Angst und Beklemmung wird geschickt erzeugt, z.B. man ist froh in Begleitung einiger Mitstreiter zu sein (Weg zu D6) und plötzlich geht man durch ein Tor, dieses fällt zu - man ist alleine, düsteres Licht und man hört schon ein Knurren aus der Ferne....shit!..
> ...


 

Dann musst du mal FEAR spielen... Der Name ist Programm....


----------



## debalz (6. Mai 2010)

Hab gestern Dead Space für ~6€ bekommen, werds am WE mal testen..
An sich bin ich kein Ballerspieler, endlose Anstürme von Mutanten etc. machen mich fertig - will auch mal relativ ungestört rumlaufen können...-->Cryostasis fand ich auch ganz gut - vlt. etwas zu langweilig. Wenns FEAR auch für wenig Geld gibt - why not - bei dem Scheißwetter gerade passt so ein Zock gut in die Abendgestaltung...)


----------



## Nucleus (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn Dir Metro Bammel macht, solltest Du die Finger von Dead Space lassen


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Wenn Dir Metro Bammel macht, solltest Du die Finger von Dead Space lassen


 
Das sowieso... Und FEAR ist dann auch keine gute Wahl...

Blood runs deep
FEAR runs deeper...


----------



## debalz (6. Mai 2010)

welche Taste ist eigentlich für das Ladegerät? -> mein Nachtsichtgerät funzt wegen leerer Batterien nicht.... und in Optionen steht nix zu Ladegerät


----------



## Nucleus (6. Mai 2010)

Selbe Taste länger drücken


----------



## debalz (6. Mai 2010)

Also N für Nightvision oder wie?


----------



## Nucleus (6. Mai 2010)

Ne, von der Lampe.
Weiß grad nimmer welche Taste das war...


----------



## debalz (6. Mai 2010)

ok das war L - Lamp, merci - jetzt kann ich das ganze auch mal per Nightvision sehen, bin gespannt..


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo, habe mal ne Frage: (weiß ja nicht, ob die schon gestellt wurde, hab gerade nicht so viel Zeit!?  )

Habe das Game eben bekommen, Deutsch ausgewählt, installiert, gestartet und siehe da!? Es war auf englisch!? In den Optionen ist Deutsch nicht auswählbar. Wie kann ich das umstellen? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## boerigard (6. Mai 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> In den Optionen ist Deutsch nicht auswählbar.


Sollte aber. Siehe diesen Post + Screenshot:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1645939-post179.html
Hast du die deutsche Retail?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. Mai 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Sollte aber. Siehe diesen Post + Screenshot:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1645939-post179.html
> Hast du die deutsche Retail?


Nein,habe die pegi glaub ich.konnte bei der Installation aber Deutsch auswählen. Im Spiel ist es allerdings nicht wählbar !? Habe es in Steam drin,geht das überhaupt ohne?


----------



## boerigard (6. Mai 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Nein,habe die pegi glaub ich.konnte bei der Installation aber Deutsch auswählen. Im Spiel ist es allerdings nicht wählbar !? Habe es in Steam drin,geht das überhaupt ohne?


Ja, das ist die Frage. Es wurde davon geschrieben (schon vor Release), dass deutsche Sprache/Untertitel exklusive auf der deutschen Version seien. Wenn niemand mit einer UK-Retail was gegenteiliges sagen kann, ist es wohl wirklich so.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die Frage. Es wurde davon geschrieben (schon vor Release), dass deutsche Sprache/Untertitel exklusive auf der deutschen Version seien. Wenn niemand mit einer UK-Retail was gegenteiliges sagen kann, ist es wohl wirklich so.


 

Kannst du in Steam die Sprache nicht umstellen?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. Mai 2010)

Doch, In Steam ist ja deutsch eingestellt.Aber er lädt auch nichts nach!?


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

öh? des is komisch...

Schon mal nach dem Umstellen steam neugestartet?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. Mai 2010)

Ja, angeblich hat Steam auch lediglich die UK Version im Shop!? So zumindest wird es in anderen Foren geschrieben. Die deutsche Sounddatei hat bei mir auch 0KB....


----------



## boerigard (10. Mai 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Ja, angeblich hat Steam auch lediglich die UK Version im Shop!?


Nein, es war wohl so, dass alle Vorbesteller auf Steam fälschlicherweise die internationale Version auf ihren Account registriert bekommen haben. Kauft(e) man nach Release über den deutschen Steam-Store bekommt man die deutsche Version mit deutscher Sprachausgabe (und Englisch und Russisch).
Die Vorbesteller mussten sich dann an den Support wenden, um ihre Version umstellen zu lassen. Im Steam-Store auf der Metro 2033 Seite sieht man ja auch, welche Sprachen unterstützt werden (English, Czech, Dutch, French, German, Italian, Polish, Russian, Spanish). Welche Sprachunterstützung man nun aber hat, hängt von der Version ab, die man hat. Kauft man z.b. im spanischen Steam-Store oder die Spanische Retail hat man auch spanische Sprachausgabe zur Auswahl (aber nicht deutsch). Die russische Version hat wohl nicht mal englische Sprachausgabe (nur Untertitel).

Ok. noch mal zurück zu deutschen Version (Retail oder Steam). Hier in dem PCGH-Artikel steht:
Metro 2033: DirectX-11-Shooter mit Physx vom Stalker-Team - Update: Neues Bildmaterial erschienen - physx, metro 2033


> ...  und komplett deutscher Sprachausgabe (exklusiv auf der deutschen Version).



Ich weiß, einer der angepriesenen Vorteile von Steam ist, dass man die Sprache quasi nachbelieben umstellen kann. Aber es hängt in erster Linie vom Publisher ab. Ein Paradebeispiel ist wohl auch CoD MW2, wo man mit der deutschen Version keine englische Sprachausgabe bekommt.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Informationen. Aber ich habe das Spiel nicht über Steam gekauft, sondern über einen Onlinestore! Ich denke, dass es die UK Version ist!? In Steam kann ich noch so oft auf deutsch stellen und neu starten, es tut sich einfach nichts. Denkst du eine Anfrage beim Support würde eine Änderung bringen? Würde es nämlich schon gerne in Deutsch spielen....


----------



## boerigard (10. Mai 2010)

Wenn du englische Sprachausgabe (und Untertitel) hast, dann wird es wohl ein Key der UK-Retail sein, der dir verkauft wurde. Ansonsten werden online IIRC nur noch die russischen Keys verkauft (nur russische Sprachausgabe). 
Du kannst versuchen dich an den Steam-Support zu wenden, aber viel Hoffnung würde ich mir da nicht machen. Da gibt es meist nur Standardmails zurück.
Ich glaube ich hatte auch mal was im Steam-Forum gelesen, wo einige Spieler ihre englische Version auf halblegalen Weg auf Deutsch gestellt haben. Aber so was ist immer mit Risiken verbunden.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. Mai 2010)

Hmm, das ist doch Alles blöd....Werde mich dann mal an den Support wenden und mal weitersehen. Trotzdem Danke !!!


----------



## Portvv (13. Mai 2010)

Wollt mal in die Runde fragen mit welchen Grafikeinstellungen ihr Metro 2033 spielt, wie es läuft und ob ihr die Hardware anforderung für die gebotene Optik zu hoch findet!!

Ick mach ma den anfang

1680x1050 | DX11 | VERY HIGH | TESSLATION - DOF An | 0xAA 0xAF|

Bis jetzt find ich das Spiel absolut stimmig von der atmosphäre ( bin gerade bei Kapitel 4) natürlich sind die aussenbereiche nicht so schön wie die, super gemachten Katakomben . Insgesamt hät man noch ein bissen an manchen Texturen schrauben können, die nicht immer überzeugen , dennoch gelungener shooter mit hohen weiter-spielwert.


----------



## Hvpl12 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab Metro ein paarmal durchgespielt auch in 3dvision . Jetzt will ich endlich in DX11 spielen doch wenn ich es einstelle heißt es ja immer die Änderungen treten erst bei Neustart in Kraft. Danach steht alles wieder auf DX9. Spiel deinstalliert wieder drauf das gleiche mit den Treibern . Alle anderen Spiele DX11 gehen. Irgendeine Idee?


hvpl12


----------



## Nucleus (13. Mai 2010)

Überflüssiges Posting, bitte löschen...http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/news.php&contentid=9049


----------



## padme (13. Mai 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> *Neuer DLC: Metro 2033 Ranger Pack*
> 
> Für Metro2033 steht das erste offizielle DLC  kurz bevor, heute hat THQ das Ranger Pack angekündigt.
> Das Packet beinhaltet neben neuen freischaltbaren Erfolgen und Waffen  vorallem den neuen Ranger-Spielmodus. In diesem ist die Munitionsmenge  stark reduziert, ihr Schaden und der ihrer Gegner dafür auch stark  erhöht.
> Ab nächster Woche wird das DLC über Xbox Live und Steam verfügbar sein,  der Preis ist bisher nicht bekannt.



noch mehr reduziert? ..und ich hatte so schon immer derben munitionsmangel.

..den ranger modus muss ich ausprobieren


----------



## Nucleus (14. Mai 2010)

Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass PCGHW die Meldung auch online hatte...


----------



## debalz (16. Mai 2010)

Komme bei "Tower" nach dem 2. speicherpunkt nicht weiter,
laufe Richtung Turm, bin in einem Verschlag, finde Kiste mit Mun - wenn ich weiter laufen will kommt immer von oben ein Mutant durchs Blechdach und das wars...
hab auch schon eine Granate aufs Dach geschmissen, ohne Erfolg
Gibts noch einen anderen Weg - wo ist meine Begleitung??


----------



## debalz (17. Mai 2010)

ok - habs gerade zu Ende gespielt (bei "tower " hab ich noch mal vom vorletzten Speicherpunkt angefangen, ab da war Miller wieder dabei und es ging voran
den Schluss fand ich allerdings etwas pointenlos 
trotzdem viel Spaß gehabt - werde vielleicht hin und wieder den Bibliothek-Level oder den Kampf gegen die Nazis spielen, war schon cool!

so long Artjom!


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

Wann kommt denn das Ranger-Pack?


----------



## debalz (21. Mai 2010)

Tsja, ich warte auch schon aber es wurde ja kein Datum genannt...


----------



## thysol (21. Mai 2010)

Ich bin jetzt bei Kapitel 4 wo einen die Nazis fangen. Ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert von dem Spiel. Dass ist dass beste Spiel was ich jeh gezockt habe. Die Grafik haut einen einfach nur um. Die Atmosphaere und Story ist genial. Davor hatte ich Assassin's Creed 2 durchgespielt. Die Grafik bei Assassin's Creed 2 wahr eine Frechheit fuer PC-Spieler. Die Grafik hat mich irgendwie an ein Spiel aus dem Jahre 2005 erinnert. 
                                                     Ein dickes Lob an die Entwickler dass sie es trotz Cross-Plattform Entwicklung geschafft haben so ein Meisterwerk hinzulegen.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2010)

Gibts eingentlich schon Neuigkeiten zum Ranger-Pack?


----------



## Bullvai (9. Juni 2010)

leider nicht siehe tread metro2033 dlc)


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es denn mitlerweile eine Möglichkeit das Widescreenproblem zu fixen?

Danke


----------



## thysol (11. Juni 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es denn mitlerweile eine Möglichkeit das Widescreenproblem zu fixen?
> 
> Danke



Was fuer ein Widescreen Problem?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juni 2010)

dieses Widescreen Problem 

Scheint ja bei dir z.B. nicht der Fall zu sein, bei mir wird das Game jedoch nicht richtig im Vollbild ausgeführt oder skaliert.
Der angegebene Tipp mit der user.cfg funktioniert bei mir nicht.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (8. Juli 2010)

Hi

Ich habe gehört das Spiel soll sehr Grafikkartenlastig sein, kann ich es denn mit meiner angenehm spielen?


----------



## kbyte (8. Juli 2010)

Puh, ich würd' sagen, dass das eng wird... du solltest dir vielleicht  noch 'ne HD 5970 dazu stecken oder eine GTX 480 als Physx-Karte zur  Unterstützung für die  Special-Effects... ... ... ...

Aber hey, wozu gibt's Benchmarks an denen man sich orientieren kann und  hey man muss dazu nicht mal PCGH verlassen... 

Metro 2033: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks mit DirectX 11 und GPU-PhysX - Update: GPU-PhysX-Video - grafikkarte, metro 2033 - Seite 2

Yay


----------



## xmatzelchenx (9. Juli 2010)

Danke für deine ganz besonders tolle Nachricht, aber an eine zweite NV Karte habe ich auch schonmal gedacht, nur weiss ich nicht welche? Würde denn auch eine günstige Lösung das selbe Ergebniss bringen?

Also ich muss sagen ich bin neu hier im Forum, ICH MAG ES GANZ BESONDERS.

Achsoo OT gibts den Terminator Kopf rechts auf der Seite VIELLEICHT irgentwo zu kaufen?


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2010)

> Achsoo OT gibts den Terminator Kopf rechts auf der Seite VIELLEICHT irgentwo zu kaufen?



Schau mal bei Amazon.de rein


----------



## Filter (13. Juli 2010)

*FILTER Problem*

Hallo. 
Ich habe mich extra wegen den verdammten Filtern angemeldet.
Ich bin grade bei Außenposten.

Das Spiel musste ich schon mal unterbrechen und ein Stück zurück gehen weil ich keine Filter hatte.
Habe mir also etwa 20 Filter gekauft. Nun zum Problem.

_-wechselt selber keine Filter sondern erstickt_
_-habe 18 Filter setze einen neuen drauf, habe dann noch 17 Filter jedoch bleibt das Display beschlagen, er atmet weiter schwer, Zeitangabe des Verbrauchs bleibt unverändert bei 5 oder weniger. _
_-kann obwohl ich noch filter habe keinen neuen anschrauben._
_-kann Filter und Masken nicht aufheben ( auch nicht aus Kisten neben Munition)_

Jetzt bin ich wie schon gesagt bei „Aussenposten“ . Da laufen so gar Menschen ohne Maske rum. Da dacht ich ich nehm se mal ab. Eh eh falscher Fehler.
Das is doch nicht normal oder? Was heißt hier oder! Es ist nicht normal.
Nur so komm ich nicht weiter.

Glaube da hat sich was verbugd.


----------



## Domowoi (13. Juli 2010)

Wenn deine Gasmaske zu stark beschädigt ist hält sie nicht dicht und du stirbst trotzdem.


----------



## Filter (13. Juli 2010)

Da nehm ich mir grade aus der Kiste einen neuen Filter. In der Anzeige links bei den Filtern steht ne 10 drunter. Drück ich also G der setzt nen neuen Filter drauf und nichts passiert. Also nehm ich die Maske mal kurz ab und als ich sie wieder aufsetzen will hab ich keine mehr. 

?????????????????????

Glaub das wird mir zu blöde...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

xmatzelchenx schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe gehört das Spiel soll sehr Grafikkartenlastig sein, kann ich es  denn mit meiner angenehm spielen?


War die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint? Da fällt man ja vom Glauben ab!  Klar ist das Spiel nicht gerade "hardwareschonend" aber bei deiner  verbauten Karte (HD5970) erübrigt sich die Überlegung bis auf die für diese  Karten übrigen, jedoch bekannten Problemen wie Mikroruckler und co. 


kbyte schrieb:


> Puh, ich würd' sagen, dass das eng wird... du solltest dir vielleicht  noch 'ne HD 5970 dazu stecken oder eine GTX 480 als Physx-Karte zur  Unterstützung für die  Special-Effects... ... ... ...
> 
> Aber hey, wozu gibt's Benchmarks an denen man sich orientieren kann und  hey man muss dazu nicht mal PCGH verlassen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

> War die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint?




Denke schon... Hört sich auf jeden Fall dannach an...^^


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

@<<Painkiller>>:Nun gut, belassen wir es dabei und gehen davon aus, dass er es wirklich besser wusste.... 
Weiß jemand nun schon, wann der DLC endlich kommt?


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

Nö, hab mal gegoogelt aber nix gefunden....


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

Habe ich auch schon, aber nichts Neues. Ist ziemlich ruhig geworden um den DLC, obwohl er längst "überfällig" ist !?


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

Vllt. komm er zeitgleich mit einem Patch?


----------



## xmatzelchenx (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe das Spiel gerade gekauft, doch leider kommt die Meldung wenn ich es starten möchte das Physix Loader auf dem Rechner fehlt, was kann ich denn jetzt machen?


----------



## boerigard (14. Juli 2010)

Im Metro 2033 Ordner unter Steam findet sich ein install-Ordner. Da drin ist eine PhysX_10.02.22_9.10.0222_SystemSoftware.exe. Die einmal ausführen. Aber auch schauen, was er da sagt: Installiert er oder deinstalliert er.
Es kann danach nötig sein, einmal Steam neuzustarten oder sogar einmal den Rechner neuzubooten.


----------



## grubsnek (14. Juli 2010)

xmatzelchenx schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe das Spiel gerade gekauft, doch leider kommt die Meldung wenn ich es starten möchte das Physix Loader auf dem Rechner fehlt, was kann ich denn jetzt machen?




Ich hatte zuerst auch Probleme beim Starten. Habe dann meinen Grafikkartentreiber von 190.38 auf 257.21 geupdated und schon liefs reibungslos


----------



## xmatzelchenx (14. Juli 2010)

Das finde ich leider nicht wo genau in Steam ist denn der install Ordner?

Ich werde keinen neuen Treiber installieren habe den 10.4 und damit läuft BFBC2 perfect, wenn das Spiel nicht starten will bring ich es zurück zu Saturn.


----------



## boerigard (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn du Steam unter C im Programm-Verzeichnis installiert hast (also der Standard), dann sollte das der Pfad sein:
C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\common\metro 2033\install


----------



## xmatzelchenx (14. Juli 2010)

Vielen dank.

Ich habe das Physix Ding installiert doch leider kommt noch immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung beim starten.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

Deine Karte kann kein PhysX, da es von Nvidia stammt, aber die *Ati-Karten* werden glaube ich mitlerweile per Treiber bzw. Systemsoftware unterstützt!? Einfach nochmal die Software installieren und Steam neu starten.

guck mal *hier !!!   <- Edit: scheint nicht zu funktionieren!?
 *


----------



## xmatzelchenx (14. Juli 2010)

Habe Steam mal neugestartet und jetzt funktioniert es, nur was mich verwundert ist das das Spiel in English ist habe aber vor der Installation auf Deutsch gestellt, bzw wenn ich auf das Spiel Eigenschaften klicke dann steht da auch Deutsch, und auf der Packung steht auch drauf komplett in Deutsch doch leider ist es English.


----------



## boerigard (14. Juli 2010)

Die Sprache stellst du In-Game um, siehe:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1645939-post179.html


----------



## xmatzelchenx (14. Juli 2010)

Achsoo dann mach ich das jetzt auch dann bedanke ich mich nochmal ganz rechtherzlich für eure Antworten.

Lg


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich auch! Dazu musst du dich an den Support wenden und denen mitteilen, dass du das deutsche Spiel hast, es jedoch Englisch ist! (wichtig) Danach werden die (sehr großen) betroffenen Dateien nachgeladen...

Du hast sicher eine UK-Version oder? Bei der kann man bei der Installation Deutsch einstellen aber im Spiel kann man dann nicht auf deutsch umstellen.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (14. Juli 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch! Dazu musst du dich an den Support wenden und denen mitteilen, dass du das deutsche Spiel hast, es jedoch Englisch ist! (wichtig) Danach werden die (sehr großen) betroffenen Dateien nachgeladen...
> 
> Du hast sicher eine UK-Version oder? Bei der kann man bei der Installation Deutsch einstellen aber im Spiel kann man dann nicht auf deutsch umstellen.


 

Hi

Ich habe die deutsche Version und es ist jetzt auch in Deutsch, bin schon am der Stelle die heisst Markt, nur es sieht so aus als ob bei mir die Scheibe einen Schlag weg hat, kann mann das mit einem Medipak beheben? Wie genau beutzt man es denn? Wenn ich Q drücke erscheint zwar das Pack doch wie genau kann man es nutzen?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

Das Medipack heilt dich, glaube mit Q (guck mal in die Taskenkonfiguration). Der Riss ist an deiner Maske, die du absetzen kannst, solange du auf dem Markt unterwegs bist. Diesen Riss beseitigst du entweder, indem du eine neue Maske kaufst oder eine neu findest und diese dann aufsetzt bzw. tauschst. Die Taste dafür wird dir dann angezeigt. Wenn du schwer atmest, musst du glaube ich G gedrückt halten, um den Filter zu wechseln.


----------



## Domowoi (14. Juli 2010)

Einmal G drücken. Gedrückt halten wäre Maske abnehmen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

Ach stimmt  War mir nicht mehr ganz sicher.....


----------



## grubsnek (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ziemlich gravierendes Problem im 5. Kapitel. Ich befinde mich gerade an der Oberfläche und soll zu einer Bibliothek laufen. Das Schwierige daran ist, dass zuerst nur 1 Gasmaskeneinheit zur Verfügung hatte und damit nicht sehr weit kam. Nach einigen erfolglosen Versuchen starte ich jetzt sogar komplett ohne Gasmaaske!! Was ist da denn plötzlich los??
Im Internet habe ich gelesen, dass es nicht weit vom Anfang eine Leiche gibt, bei der man Filter bekommt, allerdings kam ich dort weder die Maske tauschen, noch sehe ich irgendwelche Filter. Auch in der Mission davor, in der man noch in der Station ist, konnte ich zwar Medikits, Waffen usw kaufen, allerdings gab e nirgendwo Filter.

Bitte helft mir!!


----------



## Low (19. Juli 2010)

Da hat wohl jemand nicht gründlich Genug nach Munni und Filtern gesucht. Von der Stadtion bis zur Bücherei findest sicherlich 5 Filter. Ich kann mich noch an ein paar Zerstörte Häuser erinnen die mit Fallen ausgestattet sind. In diesen Häusern waren immer 1-2 Filter.


PS: Viel Spaß in der Bücherei. Habe dort die meistens fails gehabt. 
Hoffe ihr spielt auch alle auf ganz Schwer


----------



## Domowoi (19. Juli 2010)

Ganz ehrlich der Abschnitt in der Bücherei ist der schwierigste im ganzen Spiel. Und wenn mans nicht weiß und nciht genug Muni dabei hat wirds noch richtig schwer. Aber trotzdem ein super Spiel!


----------



## grubsnek (19. Juli 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand nicht gründlich Genug nach Munni und Filtern gesucht. Von der Stadtion bis zur Bücherei findest sicherlich 5 Filter. Ich kann mich noch an ein paar Zerstörte Häuser erinnen die mit Fallen ausgestattet sind. In diesen Häusern waren immer 1-2 Filter.



Ich komm von Level Anfang bis zum Tod durch ersticken, wenn ich mich extrem beeile, an zwei Toten Stalkern vorbei, allerdings kann ich nicht, wie in manchen Komplettlösungen beschrieben wird, dort Filter oder Gasmaskenaufnehmen. Auch in der Stadtion Polis gibts nichts zu kaufen. 

Im Level davor spielt man ebenfalls an der Luft....so ein Dreck...ich will nicht nochmal 2-3 Level zurückspringen.


----------



## thysol (19. Juli 2010)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Im Level davor spielt man ebenfalls an der Luft....so ein Dreck...ich will nicht nochmal 2-3 Level zurückspringen.



Dir bleibt leider nichts anderes uebrig. In der Station "Market" kann mann sich Filter kaufen. Dass ist dass Level direkt vor deinem jetztigen Level.


----------



## grubsnek (19. Juli 2010)

Market ist im Kapitel 2 oder 3. Ich bin aber schon im 5.


EDIT: So, bin jetzt doch etwas zurückgegangen und hab mich mehr um Gasmaskenfilter bemüht. Jetzt kam ich zur gleichen Stelle und hatte ganze 22 Filtereinheiten mehr^^
Trotzdem wundert es mich, dass manchmal Filter rumliegen und ich die nicht aufheben kann.


----------



## eVAC (21. Juli 2010)

Ist gestern aus Athen bei mir angekommen (Dank an Amazon^^).
Erster EindrucK: Sehr hakelige Menüsteureung.
Dann Ingame: enorm guter Sound! BFBC2 hatte mich mit Sound schon angenehm überrascht, aber Metro steigert das nochmal sehr.
Das Aiming fällt mir noch sehr schwer, es wirk irgendwie schwammig.
Ich denke ich werde auch die Grafik etwas reduzieren müssen, es wirkt etwas lahm...
Aber ansich gefällt mir das Teil schon sehr gut, vor allem atmosphärisch (und ich war noch nichtmal im Tunnel


----------



## Low (21. Juli 2010)

Jo, und denk dran, untersuch ALLES wirklich ALLES nach Munition, Filter, etc..




> So, bin jetzt doch etwas zurückgegangen und hab mich mehr um  Gasmaskenfilter bemüht. Jetzt kam ich zur gleichen Stelle und hatte  ganze 22 Filtereinheiten mehr^^


Wusste ich doch das du nicht genug gesucht hast


----------



## r34ln00b (22. Juli 2010)

bisher macht mir das spiel richtig spaß, hat denn *dunklen syle* von stalker, ähnliche sequenzen wie mw(2) und spielt sich ähnlich wie bioshock.

von der perfomance hätte ich mehr erwartet... spiele es bei einer auflösung von 1680x1050@high details mit ~50fps, aber sobald etwas action auftacht sinken gerne die frame´s auf ~35fps ab.

auf very high ruckelt es durchgehend.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

Naja, kommt Zeit kommt Fortsetzung...

War ja das Erstlingswerk... 

Vielleicht sind da die FPS besser...


----------



## Papzt (22. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich hatte schon befürchtet, dass es nicht so super performant laufen wird. 
ich spiel auf 1920x1080@high und habe dort fast durchgängig um die 40 fps. hatte bis jetzt noch keine großartigen frame einbrüche.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

Immerhin läuft es besser als Cryostasis....


----------



## Papzt (22. Juli 2010)

Nie gespielt


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

Sei froh...

Das Spiel hat die Grakkas gefordert... Vor allem mit PhysX


----------



## Papzt (22. Juli 2010)

hm aber es soll ja auch allgemein....garnihct mal so gut sein


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

Oh, die Effekte waren durchaus gelungen...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_11T0jficE


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> ich spiel auf 1920x1080@high und habe dort fast durchgängig um die 40 fps. hatte bis jetzt noch keine großartigen frame einbrüche.


 
Spielst du auf DX11 oder 10?.


----------



## Papzt (22. Juli 2010)

Oh ja...gut siehts aus. Das Spiel ist ja auch das einzige mit Apex-Wasser, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Nur diesen Funkenflug beim Schießen gegen die Wand find ich ein wenig nervig. Ich meinte allgemein nicht gut auch eher Story mäßig. habe öfters gehört, dass es nicht sehr gut war

DX11 mit einer 5850


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Juli 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hatte schon befürchtet, dass es nicht so super performant laufen wird.
> ich spiel auf 1920x1080@high und habe dort fast durchgängig um die 40  fps. hatte bis jetzt noch keine großartigen frame einbrüche.


*@Papzt:*
Womit misst du denn deine FPS? 40 Avg?


----------



## Papzt (22. Juli 2010)

wenn ich screens machen will zeigt fraps die ja an. und es sind immer so zwischen 38 und 43. klar hatte ich auch schon situationen wo es teilweise unter 30 waren. aber wie gesagt sehr selten


----------



## alm0st (26. Juli 2010)

Bin echt froh dass ich mir das Spiel doch endlich gekauft habe. Is schon echt lange her, dass mich ein Spiel so gefessel hat. Und vorallem: das Spiel motiviert wirklich zu mehrmaligen durchspielen. Und zu knappe Munition? Wenn mans richtig anstellt, bleibt mehr als genug über. Man muss nur z.B. die Wurfmesser (geniale Dinger) richtig nutzen. 1 Wurf -> Gegner tot -> Messer aufsammeln und weiter. Gleiches gilt für das Pfeilgewehr, aber da wird man oft von den umstehenden Kollegen erwischt :7

Grafik ist natürlich Bombe und bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen läuft das Spiel bei mir mit maximallen Details und advanced Physx butterweich. (1680x1050, DX10, AAA, avg. 55-60 FPS).

Echt Schade dass wir wohl noch sehr lange Zeit auf Metro 2034 warten werden müssen


----------



## eVAC (28. Juli 2010)

Bin echt am verzweifeln mit diesen Gasmaskenfiltern ....
Hab nur noch 8 (Stück/minuten???) davon übrig und wenn ich welche iwo rumliegen sehe, will er auch nicht jeden einsammeln, mal so mal so.
ich versteh das ganz system auch nicht.
Muss man die jetzt wechseln wenn der Zähler auf 0 sinkt oder neue einsammeln?
wenn ich G drücke nimmt er die maske ja ab, wenn ich G gedrückt halte nimmt er iwie nen Filter in die Hand aber nix passiert, der Zähler bleibt auf der zahl wie vorher


----------



## Papzt (28. Juli 2010)

Meinst du die Uhr?....wenn die sich nicht verändert hast du höchstwahrscheinlich eine undichte Stelle in deiner Maske...zerbrochenes Glas z.b.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Juli 2010)

Das Speil ist ganz nett, aber nicht mal annähernd mit dem Buch zu Vergleichen ich hoffe ihr hab es alle gelesen!


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

Lies meinen ersten Post dann weist du es...^^


----------



## Papzt (28. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nichtmal einen Satz aus dem Buch gelesen


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juli 2010)

@evac:

Normal wechselt man den Filter indem man auf G drückt, die Maske setzt man auf und ab, indem man G gedrückt hält.

Kurz vor knapp, also wenn einem die luft ausgeht, wird der Filter aber automatisch gewechselt.

Ich kann mich aber an eine Zeit erinnern, bei der das Filter wechseln mit G bei mir auch nicht klappte.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich hab nichtmal einen Satz aus dem Buch gelesen


 

War das jetzt bezogen auf meinen ersten Post? Oder auf das andere?


----------



## Papzt (28. Juli 2010)

Auf beides


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Auf beides


 

Bitte sehr 



> Netter Hinweis in dem Buch "Metro 2033":​
> 
> _"Liebe Moskauer und Gäste der Hauptstadt!_
> _Die Moskauer Metro ist ein Verkehsunternehmen_
> ...


----------



## Papzt (28. Juli 2010)

Das hatte ich jetzt nicht mit dazugezählt


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Juli 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich hab nichtmal einen Satz aus dem Buch gelesen



Geht gar nicht! Los geh das Buch kaufen und werde Glücklich!

Bezogen auf das Buch ist das Spiel mega Story arm und hat eigentlich auch nicht mehr viel damit zu tun


----------



## Papzt (28. Juli 2010)

Ja....so wie es meistens ist. Beispielsweise bei Filmen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Juli 2010)

Ja, das Stimmt. Immer wieder Schade


----------



## eVAC (28. Juli 2010)

Naja im HUD wird angezeigt neben der Gasmaske "8" und wenn ich sie auf hab zählt das halt runter.
Wenn ich iwo Filter sehe, kann ich die nicht immer mitnehmen (sehr komisch).
Und wenn ich G drüker / oder halte (keine Ahnung ) nimmt er bei einer Animation einen dieser Filter in die Hand, aber im Prinzip macht er nix damit, weil auch die "8" stehen bleibt...


----------



## Papzt (28. Juli 2010)

Ja das ist die Anzeige wieviele Filter du noch hast. eigentlich sollten es , wenn du g drückst, weniger werden. Beim Filterwechsel stellt er normalerweis auch sein Uhr wieder ein


----------



## eVAC (28. Juli 2010)

also ist nur die Uhr der Countdown?! 
Gar nicht die Zahl neben der Maske im HUD?
toll


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

eVAC schrieb:


> also ist nur die Uhr der Countdown?!
> Gar nicht die Zahl neben der Maske im HUD?
> toll


 

Na des war ja wieder mal ein Fall von "Genial daneben alá Epic Fail"


----------



## Papzt (28. Juli 2010)

eVAC schrieb:
			
		

> also ist nur die Uhr der Countdown?!
> Gar nicht die Zahl neben der Maske im HUD?
> toll


Ahhh....jetzt hat er's kapiert 
Ich habe das aber auch nicht sofort gerafft muss ich zugeben....aber ging wohl schneller als bei dir
Wenn du "t" drückst guckt er drauf dann kannst du sehen, wie lange du noch hast. ein neuer Filter hält mMn 15 Minuten, wenn ich mich nicht irre..


> Na des war ja wieder mal ein Fall von "Genial daneben alá Epic Fail"


100%ig


----------



## eVAC (28. Juli 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ahhh....jetzt hat er's kapiert
> Ich habe das aber auch nicht sofort gerafft muss ich zugeben....aber ging wohl schneller als bei dir
> Wenn du "t" drückst guckt er drauf dann kannst du sehen, wie lange du noch hast. ein neuer Filter hält mMn 15 Minuten, wenn ich mich nicht irre..


ich finde das wird aber auch nicht gut erklärt im tutorial
also lass ich eig die finger von g solange die uhr ausreicht


Papzt schrieb:


> 100%ig



hehe


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2010)

Gibts eingentlich neue Infos zum DLC? Da is es arg still drum geworden.... -.-


----------



## boerigard (1. August 2010)

Twitter / Metro 2033: Metro 2033 'Ranger Pack' D ...


> Metro 2033 'Ranger Pack' DLC dated - it hits Xbox LIVE and Steam on August 3rd (next Tuesday), 240 MSP on 360, *and free on PC*


Cool.


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2010)

Uiiii... Danke dir


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. August 2010)

Das Game ist seit gestern in meinem Besitz, und ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind darauf es heute noch anzuspielen.


----------



## alm0st (5. August 2010)

Heute gibts auch den DLC für PC auf Steam... werd dann gleich den Hardcore Modus anschmeißen


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

Ui, kannst ja einen kleinen Spiel-Bericht für den Sammelthread machen, wenn du willst... 
Kommt dann auf die Seite 1 des Threads..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2010)

Ja wo ist er denn?


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ja wo ist er denn?


 

Wen suchst du denn?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (5. August 2010)

Bin ich blind oder funktioniert bei Steam schon wieder Etwas nicht!? Habe ich was überlesen?

Wo ist denn der DLC? Wurde der wieder verschoben? Habe keine DLC`s für das Game verfügbar!?

Danke


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

Evtl. kann ich dir da weiterhelfen...

Das DLC kommt wie ein normaler Patch...  Du musst nix seperat runterladen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2010)

Sollte das Ranger Pack nicht bei dem Punkt DLC zumindest auftauchen? Vorhin war da nichts zu sehen ...


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

Nein... Bei meinem Kumpel kam es als Patch rein... Aber er hat auch die UK-Version... Evtl. ist es bei der deutschen Version anders....


----------



## in-vino-veritas (5. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Evtl. kann ich dir da weiterhelfen...
> 
> Das DLC kommt wie ein normaler Patch...  Du musst nix seperat runterladen...


Danke erstmal für die Antwort 
Wenn es aber lediglich per Patch nachgereicht wird, wo sind dann bitte die neuen Errungenschaften?
Wieso heißt es dann DLC? Ein Patchwurde meines Wissens nicht installiert? Wie groß soll der denn sein?


----------



## boerigard (5. August 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Ein Patchwurde meines Wissens nicht installiert? Wie groß soll der denn sein?


Auf der XBox soll er unter einem MB sein. Wird bei PC ähnlich groß bzw klein sein.
Aber auf PC ist der Patch/DLC noch nicht draußen.

Auf die Frage, wo der PC DLC bleibt:
Twitter / Metro 2033: @bigjimmyauk not forgotten ...


> not forgotten - on its way!



@<<Painkiller>>
Frag mich ja, was dein Kumpel installiert haben will.


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

> @<<Painkiller>>
> Frag mich ja, was dein Kumpel installiert haben will.


Wahrscheinlich einen normalen Patch... Er hat das Spiel erst seit heute... 
So ein Depp... Gibt er mir gefährliches Halbwissen weiter... Ich entschuldige mich für die Fehlinfo...
Das nächste mal prüf ich es selber.... -.-
Dafür bekommt er einen Pferdekuss vom feinsten....


----------



## orange619 (5. August 2010)

Ich wills haben ich will endlich mit der fetten autoshottgun Bibiothekare umschiessen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. August 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Auf der XBox soll er unter einem MB sein. Wird bei PC ähnlich groß bzw klein sein.
> Aber auf PC ist der Patch/DLC noch nicht draußen.
> Auf die Frage, wo der PC DLC bleibt:
> Twitter / Metro 2033: @bigjimmyauk not forgotten ...
> ...


Das Einzige, was Steam heruntergeladen hat, waren 39Byte nach einer Integritätsprüfung der Spieldateien. Aber das wird nicht die Änderung/ein Patch bzw. DLC sein!?

Wie gesagt, wenn neue Errungenschaften angekündigt werden, müssen die ja auch zu sehen sein!? Und bei *mir* ist da nix zu sehen!?

Ach man! Her mit dem DLC!!!  

"not forgotten" ist auch DIE Aussage!? Ganz nach der Duke Nukem Manier!?


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2010)

Klingt eher nach Stalker...^^


----------



## alm0st (6. August 2010)

Hatte mich gestern Abend echt drauf gefreut und dann das... 
Hoffentlich kommt er heute oder spätestens morgen. Momentan wäre ja das Wetter mal wieder ne gute Ausrede fürs Dauerzocken


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. August 2010)

Gibt es kein funktionierenden Godmode,
für Metro??
Häng voll fest ,da wo die horde "Hunde"angreift.
Mit dem drachen.
Viel zu stressig.
GODMODE^^

hab schon in der Datei eingeschaltet,
funktioniert aber nicht.



MFG


----------



## Finsk (7. August 2010)

Soweit wie ich das gelesen hab, soll der Godmode in der .ini Datei mit dem Trainer von dR.Olle funktionieren, nur die Datei zu ändern soll rein gar nix bewirken.

Nur Trainer stürzt bei mir jedes mal das Game so 2 Minuten nach dem aktivieren von irgendwas aus dem Trainer ab, zocke deshalb lieber wieder ohne, weil ich auch mal weiterkommen will 
Spätestens beim laden stürzt das Game ab.

Spielst du auf Schwer, dass du das nicht schaffst?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, du meinst die Stelle, wo du mit Bourbon unterwegs bist kurz nach eurem Treffen im Hof, die Viecher kommen doch dann dort, wo der Bus auf dem Hof steht, war dort auch erst vor kurzem, ist schon ziemlich Funny, hab mir letztens die Let's Plays zu Ende geschaut bei Youtube, aber selber zocken ist einfach viel geiler, ganz anderes Gefühl.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. August 2010)

THX Finks,
ne spiele auf Leicht^^.
lol
bin schon ein alter Mann
und finde so stressige Games Nervig.
Na ja hab jetzt Urlaub ,muss mich da wohl durchbeissen^^.


MFG


----------



## Low (7. August 2010)

Auf leicht ist das Spiel doch total fürn Arsch :O
Selbst auf Schwer hatte ich nur 12 fails....^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. August 2010)

So jung brauche ein bisschen Hilfe von euch.

Da meine Pc Leider nicht über die Schnellste GPU verfügt brauche ich Hilfe beim Einstellen in der CFG.


Spoiler



_show_subtitles 0
ai::feel_vision off
ai::feel_vision_ex off
ai::graph off
ai::graph::links off
ai::graph::normals off
ai::graph::radius 10.
ai::look_body off
ai::look_head off
ai::path::detail off
ai::path::patrol off
ai::path::vertex off
ai::patrol off
ai::space_restrictions off
unbindall
bind changemenumap kESCAPE
bind wpn_1 k1
bind wpn_2 k2
bind wpn_3 k3
bind wpn_4 k4
bind wpn_5 k5
bind medkit kQ
bind forward kW
bind use kE
bind wpn_reload kR
bind wpn_next kLBRACKET
bind wpn_prev kRBRACKET
bind time kT
bind menu_enter kRETURN
bind crouch kLCONTROL
bind lstrafe kA
bind back kS
bind rstrafe kD
bind wpn_light kF
bind gasmask kG
bind console kGRAVE
bind sprint kLSHIFT
bind crouch_toggle **
bind accel kX
bind nightvision kN
bind map kM
bind jump kSPACE
bind cam_1 kF1
bind cam_2 kF2
bind cam_3 kF3
bind quick_save kF5
bind quick_load kF7
bind quick_load kF8
bind cam_zoom_out kSUBTRACT
bind cam_zoom_in kADD
bind pause kPAUSE
bind up kUP
bind left kLEFT
bind right kRIGHT
bind down kDOWN
bind wpn_fire mouse0
bind wpn_aim mouse1
bind nightvision x_dpad_up
bind gasmask x_dpad_down
bind wpn_next x_dpad_left
bind wpn_prev x_dpad_right
bind changemenumap x_start
bind map x_back
bind sprint x_left_thumb
bind medkit x_right_thumb
bind crouch_toggle x_left_shoulder
bind jump x_right_shoulder
bind use x_a
bind wpn_light x_b
bind wpn_reload x_x
bind time x_y
bind wpn_aim x_left_trigger
bind wpn_fire x_right_trigger
cvr_cover_hit_danger_distance 3.
cvr_cover_hit_danger_interval 1200.
cvr_cover_hit_danger_penalty 1000.
cvr_death_danger_distance 5.
cvr_death_danger_interval 2400.
cvr_death_danger_penalty 10000.
cvr_grenade_danger_distance 10.
cvr_grenade_danger_interval 1.
cvr_grenade_danger_penalty 1000.
cvr_hit_danger_distance 3.
cvr_hit_danger_interval 1200.
cvr_hit_danger_penalty 1000.
dbg_flower 0
dbg_ik_weight 0
dbg_look_params 0
dbg_macheta 0
dbg_safe_area 0
dbg_timing_full_cycle 0
dbg_uboynicheg 0
engine_step 0
g_autopickup on
g_game_difficulty 1
g_global_god off
g_god off
g_unlimitedammo off
goto_editor 0
goto_game 0
joy_sens_aiming_x 0.4
joy_sens_aiming_y 0.4
joy_sens_x 1
joy_sens_y 1
mouse_sens 0.4
msaa 0
npc_debug_draw 0
p_dbg_draw 0
ph_ce_psystem_distance 70.
ph_ce_psystem_minvelocity 1.
ph_ce_sound_distance 70.
ph_ce_sound_maxvelocity 50.
ph_ce_sound_minvelocity 1.
ph_ce_wmark_distance 70.
ph_ce_wmark_minvelocity 1.
ph_dbg_render 0
ph_dump_stats 0
ph_enable_int_coll 1
phv_actor_axes 0
phv_anim_mixing 0
phv_awake_only 0
phv_body_ang_velocity 0
phv_body_axes 0
phv_body_lin_velocity 0
phv_body_mass_axes 0
phv_buoyancy 0
phv_ccd_sceletons 0
phv_cloth_mesh 0
phv_collision_aabbs 0
phv_collision_axes 0
phv_collision_compounds 0
phv_collision_dynamic 1
phv_collision_edges 0
phv_collision_fnormals 0
phv_collision_free 0
phv_collision_sap 0
phv_collision_shapes 0
phv_collision_spheres 0
phv_collision_static 0
phv_collision_vnormals 0
phv_contact_error 0
phv_contact_force 0
phv_contact_normal 0
phv_contact_point 0
phv_dynamic 0
phv_fluids 0
phv_joints 0
phv_kinematic 1
phv_static 0
phv_trigger_shapes_only 0
phv_use_zbuffer 0
phv_world_axes 0
physx_connect_to_debugger 0
r_af_level 0
r_bloom_threshold 0.01
r_can_miniformat 0
r_dao 0
r_dao_enable 1
r_dao_smooth 1.
r_dbg_disable_occq 0
r_dbg_portals 0
r_dbg_texture_usage 0
r_deblur_dist 10.
r_api 0
r_exp_temporal 0
r_fullscreen oN
r_hud on
r_hud_weapon on
r_ignore_portals on
r_light_frames2sleep 10
r_local_mblur_coef 0.015
r_lod_shadow_quality 1.
r_lod_use_socclusion 0
r_mipcolor 0
r_msaa_level 0
r_ppaa_blend 0.5
r_ppaa_grad 0.01
r_quality_level 3
r_res_hor 1680
r_res_vert 1050
r_show 0
r_smap_cache_clipdist 15.
r_smap_cache_clipvolatile 15.
r_sun_depth_far_bias 0.
r_sun_depth_far_scale 1.
r_sun_depth_near_bias -0.
r_sun_depth_near_scale 1.
r_sun_near 12.
r_sun_near_border 0.666
r_sun_tsm_bias -0.
r_sun_tsm_proj 0.2
r_supersample 1.
r_texnostreaming off
r_tone_adaptation 5.
r_tone_amount 0.
r_tone_bmax 10.
r_tone_bmin 0.01
r_tone_low_lum 0.01
r_tone_middlegray 0.33
r_view_distance 125.
r_vsync off
replay
role_border0 100.
role_border1 1000.
role_time0 2.
role_time1 0.5
s_cone_inner_volume 1.
s_cone_outer_volume 0.75
s_dbg_draw 0
s_dbg_draw_dist 0
s_dbg_draw_name 1
s_dbg_draw_stopped 1
s_dbg_stat_active 1
s_master_volume 0.5
s_music_volume 0.5
s_render_targets 24
sick_camera 0.
sick_fov 45.
sick_hud 0.
sick_mblur 0.
sick_mouse 0.
sick_slowmo 0.
stats off
stats_graph 1.000000,5,5.000000,1,0.000000
stats_graph_rect 300,200,1000,200
test_zbias 0
language us
gamepad_preset 0
show_points_ex 1


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2010)

Gibt es jetzt einen genauen Termin für das Ranger Pack?


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2010)

Mir ist (leider) nichts bekannt....


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. August 2010)

Schön wir ihr helft...-.-


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2010)

Schön wie Du Antwortest...


----------



## alm0st (8. August 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Schön wir ihr helft...-.-



Hatte das WE leider schon andere Dinge vor als ne .cfg in der Länge von nem Roman zu schreiben


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. August 2010)

Hatsich !!


----------



## eVAC (9. August 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Hatsich !!



Gesundheit!!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (10. August 2010)

hi hi,
was ist jetzt mit dem ranger pack? in meinem steam ist noch nix zum downloaden...(


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. August 2010)

Das weiß hier -glaube ich- im Moment leider niemand....


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2010)

Wenn jemand von euch in Facebook oder Twitter ist, kann er ja mal nachschauen...

Ich bin (zum Glück) bei keinem von beiden...


----------



## boerigard (10. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von euch in Facebook oder Twitter ist, kann er ja mal nachschauen...
> 
> Ich bin (zum Glück) bei keinem von beiden...


Man muss weder bei Facebook noch Twitter angemeldet sein, um die neuesten Meldungen zu lesen, siehe:
Metro 2033 | Facebook
Metro 2033 (Metro2033) on Twitter

Es gibt aber noch keine neuen Meldungen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. August 2010)

langsam nervt es...Werden die nicht fertig oder kriegen die das nicht nachgereicht!? Oder bremst Valve mit Stem evtl.? Kann denn viellecht mal ein PCGH_Redakteur bei 4A Games nachhaken? Vielleicht bekommt der eine plausible Antwort!?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. August 2010)

Irgendwie hat das Game es doch noch geschafft mein Interesse zu wecken 
Bei Amazon gibts die Uncut ja für 18,79€ mit Versand und 5€ für USK18 bin ich dann aber auch über 25€.
Kann mir da wer was anderes empfehlen oder ist das trotzdem das billigste?


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. August 2010)

Das Spiel ist sehr gut, die Action lässt nicht zu wünschen übrig, sowie auch die Optik. 

Ich will den DLC endlich, vielleicht wollen die nun auch für den PC abkassieren, deshalb die Verzögerung ?


----------



## alm0st (10. August 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibts die Uncut ja für 18,79€ mit Versand und 5€ für USK18 bin ich dann aber auch über 25€.



AFAIK biste damit immer noch am billigsten unterwegs


----------



## boerigard (11. August 2010)

Ein Lebenszeichen vom DLC?
Twitter / Metro 2033: expecting to hear from QA ...


> expecting to hear from QA today regarding Ranger mode...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. August 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> AFAIK biste damit immer noch am billigsten unterwegs




Ok, habs mir bestellt, mit Glück ist es morgen schon da


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2010)

Gibts schon was neues zum DLC?


----------



## Papzt (16. August 2010)

Laut Twitter war der release am 3.8. über Steam
Hier nochmal ne andere Quelle
http://www.spieleradar.de/news/metr..._10310/dlc-erhaelt-ein-erscheinungsdatum.html


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2010)

Da is es aber nicht rausgekommen dachte ich... Gab zumindest ein paar Berichte im Forum drüber...


----------



## Papzt (16. August 2010)

Hm joa jetzt hab ich es auch gesehen...naja 13 Tage später sollte es dann aber irgendwann mal so sein


----------



## sentinel1 (17. August 2010)

Musste feststellen, dass die Grafikkarte sich nicht so stark übertakten lässt wie bei anderen Spielen, der Shader max. 1585.

Metro 2033 scheint wohl sehr anspruchsvoll zu sein.


----------



## Painkiller (17. August 2010)

Jop, Metro wurde auf GTX470/480-Karten entwickelt...  Hat also einen riesigen Hardwarehunger...


----------



## hyundai187 (18. August 2010)

ne 460 sollte es schon zum zokkn sein


----------



## in-vino-veritas (18. August 2010)

hyundai187 schrieb:


> ne 460 sollte es schon zum zokkn sein


 Was? So ein Schwachsinn!Hauptsache der Beiträgeskill steigt wa? Dass das Spiel hardwarehungrig ist, ist kein Geheimnis...Aber stell dir vor, es läuft auch auf meiner GTX 260....


----------



## Seabound (18. August 2010)

Da ich grad die Packung in der Hand halte: es läuft auch auf GeForce 8800. Als ich dies mit meiner alten 9800GT mal versuchstweise ausgetestet hab, stellte sich dieses Behauptung als Wunschdenken der Programmierer heraus. Nebenbei frag ich mich dann noch, warum die bei den Angaben zur Graka nur Nvidiaprodukte erwähnen  Achso ja, mit ATI solls ja garnicht so gut laufen... Egal, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ne GTX 260 zu mehr als minimalen Einstellungen reicht. Jedenfalls bei entsprechender (ansprechender) Auflösung.


----------



## DenniRauch (18. August 2010)

Ich spiels mit meinem System in DX10 mit allem auf max 1440x900 Resi und hab 26-40 fps. Und das mit ner ATI ^^ lol


----------



## in-vino-veritas (19. August 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Egal, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ne GTX 260 zu mehr als minimalen Einstellungen reicht. Jedenfalls bei entsprechender (ansprechender) Auflösung.


Also ich spiele das Game auf 1680x1050, DX10, alles auf hoch und das Spiel läuft "flüssig". Diese Definition liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters -im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes- . Natürlich bricht die Karte bei framekritischen Szenen auch mal ein, aber im Großen und Ganzen lief Metro 2033 ohne Probleme und ohne nennenswerte Ruckler.


----------



## r34ln00b (20. August 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Also ich spiele das Game auf 1680x1050, DX10, alles auf hoch und das Spiel läuft "flüssig". Diese Definition liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters -im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes- . Natürlich bricht die Karte bei framekritischen Szenen auch mal ein, aber im Großen und Ganzen lief Metro 2033 ohne Probleme und ohne nennenswerte Ruckler.


kann ich dir nur recht geben, konnte es mit meiner zotac gtx260² ganz gut in gleicher einstellung spielen, bei hektischen situationen gingen die fps schon in denn bereich der 25fps, aber das war eher die ausnahme... ansonsten lief ich mit guten 35fps herum.


----------



## Pommes (20. August 2010)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> bei hektischen situationen gingen die fps schon in denn bereich der 25fps, aber das war eher die ausnahme



Und wie wars im letzten Level, sprich draußen?


----------



## r34ln00b (21. August 2010)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Und wie wars im letzten Level, sprich draußen?



knabberte ich an denn 30fps, dennoch gut spielbar.. sprich an die 25fps bin ich dort eher selten herangekommen.


----------



## sentinel1 (21. August 2010)

Bei mir luppt es zum Glück ohne Probleme mit PhysX 1680@high, einfach mal endgeil das Game.
Nix für Leute die lieber Bus fahren


----------



## -Chefkoch- (21. August 2010)

Weiß mittlerweile schon jemand wann der Ranger DLC kommen wird?


----------



## Domowoi (22. August 2010)

Das weiß niemand so genau glaub ich...


----------



## boerigard (23. August 2010)

Noch nichts neues vom DLC, aber jetzt gibt es endlich eine Demo (knapp 3 GB groß):
FilePlanet: Metro 2033 Demo
Fileshack: Metro 2033 Demo Download

Ich würde aber warten, bis die Demo auch bei Steam verfügbar ist. Bei Fileplanet und Fileshack ist die Downloadrate begrenzt, wenn man keinen Bezahl-Account hat.


----------



## Painkiller (24. August 2010)

Komische Sache mit dem DLC... Hoffentlich kommts nicht erst 2011


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Komische Sache mit dem DLC... Hoffentlich kommts nicht erst 2011


Schön ist der Gedanke daran ja nicht, jedoch gehe ich davon mitlerweile aus!? 
Ich hoffe nur, dass das Ganze keine Modern Warfare 2-DLC Preispolitik annimmt und es deswegen so lange dauert, weil sich 4A Games doch Gedanken darüber macht, wieviel sie uns dafür abknöpfen könnten...


----------



## boerigard (26. August 2010)

Sie haben immer noch Probleme den Bug im XBox 360 DLC zu finden:

Metro 2033 (Metro2033) on Twitter


> Still looking at the DLC issue. Internal QA believes we have a fix, but we're seeing reports on certain forums (e.g. 360achievements) that this has been tried without success. We cannot replicate this issue which makes finding the fix particularly tricky we are still working on the problem with MS and apologies for the frustration... we are gutted it has panned out like this



... und der PC DLC soll erst kommen, wenn sie die Probleme auf der XBox gelöst haben.



> the PC DLC, we're holding off releasing until we are 100% sure the 360 problem is not with the DLC itself


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2010)

Keine guten Neuigkeiten 

Hoffentlich geben die Gas!


----------



## MKay (26. August 2010)

Ich hoff die finden den "Bug" (Ausser es is nur rausrederei weil sies noch ned fertig haben ) Hoffen wir mal nicht das es letzteres ist.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. August 2010)

Huch, ich habe soeben festgestellt, dass ich zumindest neue Archievments bei Steam habe!?


----------



## david430 (28. August 2010)

hey leute, ich hab seit gestern ne evga 460 superclocked mit 1 gb aber ich hab ein wenig probleme mit metro 2033. trotz meines i5 750@3,8 und den 4 gb ruckelt das game wenn die ganzen mutanten kommen . habe ne auflösung von 1440x900 und hatte vor, das spiel auf very high zu zocken. aber das frisst ganz schön frames . immer wenn ich versucht hab, die graka aufzutaktet gabs anzeigefehler und der pc bzw. spiel stürzte ab. ich find die einstellmöglichkeiten ein wenig komisch, anstatt die ganzen listen bei den details zu bearbeiten, kann man ja nur zwischen low,... very high auswählen. gibts da auch möglichkeiten, wie man spezielle features aus very high streicht oder irgend ne möglichkeit die performence vom game zu verbessern?

zudem hab ich das problem, spiel läuft über steam, dass ich zwar die auflösung von meinen 19" habe, aber dass die taskleiste da eingeblendet ist. und das zerstört die atmo  alt+enter und das anpassen in der config hat nix gebracht...


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2010)

Was für einen Treiber hast du drauf?


----------



## david430 (28. August 2010)

den neuesten 258.96...


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2010)

Schau mal ob im Treiber VSync aktiviert ist. Wenn ja, deaktiviere es mal.


----------



## david430 (28. August 2010)

ok ich werds versuchen! die übertaktung hat jetzt recht lange geklappt, zwar ists immer noch abgestürzt, aber ich hab glaub bald die besten einstellungen... physx hab ich auch ma ausgeschaltet.

ist es eig schlimm, wenn bei zu starkem oc der anzeige treiber wieder auf standard gestellt wird und das spiel bzw. der pc abstürzt. würde mich mal interessieren, wenn die temps noch bei moderat bei 70°C rumkrebsen?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (29. August 2010)

Dann kann es sein, dass deine Karte zu heiß wird oder deine Übertaktungsversuche schlahen fehl!? Du kannst übrigens in der ini Datei noch Grafikeinstellungen vornehmen...


----------



## l0zdgep (30. August 2010)

Bin im Spiel ´´Metro 2033´´ schon recht weit,aber jetzt geht irgentwie nix mehr.
Bin momentan im Kapitel 6 auf dem Turm angekommen (Thema ´´oben´´) wo  man die erhaltene Raketensteuerung installieren soll. So weit so gut  ............. bin in der Situation wo mein Begleiter von einem  fliegenden Fledermausmonster angegriffen wird. Ich bekomme von ihm dann  zugerufen das ich das Monster erschießen soll ............. aber egal  wieviele Kugeln ich auf das Ding abfeuere,es stirbt nicht  ............... irgentwann tötet es dann meinen Kameraden und das Spiel  endet und ich muss wieder beim letzten Speicherpunkt anfangen.
Habe jetzt bestimmt schon 15 Versuche hinter mir und das ganze nervt einfach nur noch.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man das schaffen kann und wie es dann weitergeht ?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2010)

l0zdgep schrieb:


> Bin im Spiel ´´Metro 2033´´ schon recht weit,aber jetzt geht irgentwie nix mehr.
> Bin momentan im Kapitel 6 auf dem Turm angekommen (Thema ´´oben´´) wo  man die erhaltene Raketensteuerung installieren soll. So weit so gut  ............. bin in der Situation wo mein Begleiter von einem  fliegenden Fledermausmonster angegriffen wird. Ich bekomme von ihm dann  zugerufen das ich das Monster erschießen soll ............. aber egal  wieviele Kugeln ich auf das Ding abfeuere,es stirbt nicht  ............... irgentwann tötet es dann meinen Kameraden und das Spiel  endet und ich muss wieder beim letzten Speicherpunkt anfangen.
> Habe jetzt bestimmt schon 15 Versuche hinter mir und das ganze nervt einfach nur noch.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man das schaffen kann und wie es dann weitergeht ?


Normalerweise funktioniert das auch!? Versuch mal auf den Kopf zu zielen und dann geht`s auch!? Womit schießt du denn? Habe erst gestern das *alternative Ende* erspielt, es geht also!? 

Nachdem du das Vieh erschossen hast, kletterst du weiter nach oben an Leitern, vereisten Kabeln usw. Wenn du dann oben bist, geht es je nachdem wie du das Spiel bisher gespielt hast, weiter...Zuviel will nicht unbedingt verraten, es ist aber nicht mehr weit bis zum Ende....

Ansonsten gebe ich dir meinen Spielstand von der Stelle, wenn dir das Etwas nützt!?


----------



## l0zdgep (31. August 2010)

Hm,
habe schon ziemlich alles probiert.Auf den Kopf,auf den Körper,mit dem Messer,mit der Schrotflinte,mit dem mg usw.Es hat bisher nichts geklappt.Das Vieh will nicht sterben.Das nervt echt,so kurz vor dem Ende.


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

Hast du schon mal versucht einen Spielstand vorher zu laden? Vielleicht klappts ja dann.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2010)

l0zdgep schrieb:


> Hm,
> habe schon ziemlich alles probiert.Auf den Kopf,auf den Körper,mit dem Messer,mit der Schrotflinte,mit dem mg usw.Es hat bisher nichts geklappt.Das Vieh will nicht sterben.Das nervt echt,so kurz vor dem Ende.


Das kann eigentlich nicht sein!? Habe das Spiel jetzt -wie gesagt- zum zweiten Mal durch und ich konnte das Vieh ohne Probleme beseitigen...

Sonst Spiel den Abschnitt nochmal von vorn, ist ja nicht weit. Oder ich gebe dir meine Savedatei!?

Edit: Hast du sonst auch mal versucht, weiterzuspielen ohne das Vish zu erschießen? Oder wird das Spiel dann im weiteren Verlauf unterbrochen? Aber ich denke mal, dass du diese Möglichkeit schon in Betracht gezogen hast!?

Edit 2: Sorry, habe eben gesehen dass du es ja schon geschrieben hast, dass das Spiel beim letzten Speicherpunkt neu startet...Hmm, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter! 

Welche Waffen hast du denn? Hast evtl. Einen Trainer oder Cheats benutzt und damit evtl. den Spielstand geschrottet?


----------



## l0zdgep (31. August 2010)

Funktioniert das denn ,wenn du mir dein save gibst?in welchen ordner müsste der dann?Wie kann ich denn den Abschnitt nochmal von vorne starten?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. September 2010)

l0zdgep schrieb:


> Funktioniert das denn ,wenn du mir dein save gibst?in welchen ordner müsste der dann?Wie kann ich denn den Abschnitt nochmal von vorne starten?


Das funktioniert, habe den Turmsave und den Save vom entsprechenden alternativen Ende. 

Der Speicherort bei Windows 7:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Dann Ordner /4AGames/Metro 2033

Für "Admin" musst du natürlich deinen Accountnamen anklicken. 
Bei anderen Windows Betriebssystemen findest du den Speicherort ähnlich unter dem Benutzer konto unter den eigenen Dateien.

Ansonsten kannst du von dort aus anfangen, wenn du im Spielemenü halt den freigespielten Abschnitt auswählst. Glaube unter Laden und dann halt auf Turm klicken.


----------



## boerigard (3. September 2010)

Heute kam ein etwa 95.5 MB großer Patch rein, der auch den oft verschobenen Ranger-DLC enthielt. Zumindest ist jetzt "Ranger Einfach" und "Ranger Hardcore" als Schwierigkeitsgrads auswählbar.
Ganz fehlerfrei scheint es aber noch nicht zu sein (wenn man so einen großen DLC so rusht, kann man das auch nicht erwarten), im Steam-Forum gibt es einige Klagen über Abstürze.


----------



## DM Design (3. September 2010)

Ich lads gerad


----------



## kero81 (4. September 2010)

Kann es sein das was an der Performance verbessert wurde? Ich kann jetzt in DX10, Physx an und AAA fast durchgehend ruckelfrei spielen. Ist das sonst noch jemandem aufgefallen?


----------



## DM Design (4. September 2010)

SO Game gestern neuistalliert und auch schon das Problem: 

Hab ne Frage ich brauche die Deutschen Sprachdatein hab die Orginal Version aus Russland (war in St.Petersburg ^^) hab das irgendiew gelöst gehabt(wie ichs das erstem mal insterliert gehabt hab da hab ich zumindest Englische Texte hinbekommen) und das Steam nicht auf die Idee kommt deutsch zu downloaden hab schon alles Versucht aber ich kriegs nicht deutsch oder zumindest englisch ....

Bitte um Hilfe !!!


----------



## mixxed_up (4. September 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Heute kam ein etwa 95.5 MB großer Patch rein, der auch den oft verschobenen Ranger-DLC enthielt. Zumindest ist jetzt "Ranger Einfach" und "Ranger Hardcore" als Schwierigkeitsgrads auswählbar.
> Ganz fehlerfrei scheint es aber noch nicht zu sein (wenn man so einen großen DLC so rusht, kann man das auch nicht erwarten), im Steam-Forum gibt es einige Klagen über Abstürze.




Genau, seit der Patch drauf ist kann ich Metro 2033 nicht mehr starten und lade es gerade neu herunter.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. September 2010)

Hab das Problem noch immer nicht lösen können, Metro reagiert auf nichts. Kaum hab ich es gestartet, steht da schon "Metro 2033 funktioniert nicht mehr".


----------



## kero81 (5. September 2010)

Physx aus dem Ordener, indem das game installiert ist, schon erneut installiert?


----------



## mixxed_up (5. September 2010)

Alles gemacht.

- Windows neuinstalliert
- PhysX neu installiert
- DirectX neuinstalliert
- neuesten Catalyst draufgeschmissen
- Sprache des Spiels geändert
- vcredist x86 und x64 installiert

Keine Reaktion.

Das Spiel war sauteuer, und jetzt? 

Dass ein Spiel so dermaßen gar nicht auf nichts reagiert hat, hab ich noch nie erlebt.
Bis dieser Dreckspatch kam war alles super ...


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2010)

Dann bleibt dir nur das Warten auf den Patch übrig.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. September 2010)

Was für einen Patch? Wegen einem blöden Patch geht ja nichts mehr, das Ranger DLC gibts doch schon seit 2 Tagen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2010)

Na ein Patch der das Problem fixt... 

Was hast du überhaupt für ein System?


----------



## mixxed_up (5. September 2010)

sysProfile: ID: 132155 - mixxed_up


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2010)

Übertaktet ist nichts, oder?! Oder kann es sein das ein Hintergrundprogramm stress macht?


----------



## mixxed_up (5. September 2010)

Nein kann nicht sein, ich hab gerade erst das Windows neu installiert. Mit der alten Windows installation gings nämlich auch nicht, nachdem der Patch unten war. Ein neuer Patch kommt vielleicht nie.

Im Steam Forum haben unzählige das gleiche Problem wie ich ... in diesem Fall wird ein Patch wohl unabdinglich sein.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1424086


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. September 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Heute kam ein etwa 95.5 MB großer Patch rein, der auch den oft verschobenen Ranger-DLC enthielt. Zumindest ist jetzt "Ranger Einfach" und "Ranger Hardcore" als Schwierigkeitsgrads auswählbar.
> Ganz fehlerfrei scheint es aber noch nicht zu sein (wenn man so einen großen DLC so rusht, kann man das auch nicht erwarten), im Steam-Forum gibt es einige Klagen über Abstürze.


Klingt ja super, leider läd das Game bei mir nichts!?  Muss Ich wohl mal wieder die Integrität des Spielecaches prüfen lassen. War in letzter Zeit oft der Fall, danach läd das SPiel meistens die Patches!?

*@mixxed_up:*
mal im abgesicherten Modus gestartet? Probier mal bitte Folgendes:

Stell mal eine niedrigere Auflösung auf dem Desktop ein und starte das Spiel dann mal. Danach könnte es funktionieren!?


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

Also... Ich hab das Game mal bei meinem Kumpel nach dem DLC-Update gezockt. 

Da gab es keine Probleme.

Komische Sache... Gibt es schon eine Stellungnahme der Entwickler?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. September 2010)

Na super, 

heute hat Steam nochmal Updates für Metro 2033 geladen und man glaube es kaum:

Der Ranger-DLC Download scheint jetzt endlich geklappt zu haben, jedoch kann ich das Spiel nun auch nicht mehr starten!?

Hat schon jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem gefunden? Ich freue mich natürlich für die Leute, bei denen es keine Probleme gab, jedoch führt das zu keiner Lösung für etwaige Geplagte. Also spart euch an dieser Stelle zu schreiben:

Also bei mir läuft es oder ohne Probleme..ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt usw. 

Danke 

Edit: Habe gerade von einem Fix gelesen, hat das jemand schon ausprobiert(Steamforum auf den letzten Seiten)


----------



## R@SA1R (7. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Hab das Problem noch immer nicht lösen können, Metro reagiert auf nichts. Kaum hab ich es gestartet, steht da schon "Metro 2033 funktioniert nicht mehr".





Hi

Das selbe ist auch bei mir.

metro2033 executable  funktioniert nicht mehr...

Keine Ahnung was das ist,habe auch schon alles neu instal. und immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung


----------



## mixxed_up (7. September 2010)

Fix funktioniert, auf jeden Fall laden!!!

Endlich wieder Metro zocken!


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Fix funktioniert, auf jeden Fall laden!!!
> Endlich wieder Metro zocken!


Danke für die Info! 
Aber mal ehrlich, wieso muss man 1,4GB herunterladen, um ein Spiel wieder zum Laufen zu bekommen!? Zumal das Update lediglich 93MB groß ist!?

Habe zu dem Problem mal den Steamsupport angeschrieben...Natürlich mal wieder völlig sinnlos:
_
"Folgen Sie bitte folgendem Link:"
_Verifying GCF Cache Files - Überprüfen der Spiele-Dateien - German Steam Support Wiki 

Komisch, dass ich das genau als erstes gemacht habe und es hat nichts geholfen.

Also 4A Games anschreiben, an den 1,4GB "Fix" traue ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz so ran. 

Habe noch ein Steambackup vom Spiel vor dem Update  Mal sehen, was ausgetauscht wurde!?
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Edit:* Es läuft wieder!!!! 

Nachdem ich *4A Games* angeschrieben habe, wurde mir von denen gesagt, dass ich als Zwischen- bzw. Endlösung die aus dem *Steamforum* erstmal versuchen soll. 
Es wäre in Ordnung, diesen Weg zu gehen. Da ich der ganzen Sache immernoch nicht getraut habe, öffnete ich meine Sicherung von Metro 2033 und habe die _

content.vfs0_ 

daraus im aktuellen Ordner (siehe Bild) eingefügt...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und...läuft....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mal los mit dem Ranger Pack


----------



## HZA (9. September 2010)

Twitter / Metro 2033: guess what... the Metro 20 ...


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2010)

Das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten!


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. September 2010)

HZA schrieb:


> Twitter / Metro 2033: guess what... the Metro 20 ...


Danke für die Info  Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!? Habe es zwar selbst schon "gefixt" (copy & paste). Mal sehen, was jetzt kommt wenn ich neue Patches via Steam gezogen habe!?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. September 2010)

Kann mir wer sagen welche stelle genau ausschlaggebend ist für das ende?

Ich habs gestern durch gespielt und würde jetzt gerne das alternativ ende spielen


----------



## Nucleus (14. September 2010)

Das hängt von vielen kleinen Facetten im Spiel ab... wenn Du durchweg gut und altruistisch warst, also jedem Geld gegeben hast,d er danach gefragt hat, etc. dann siehst Du ein anderes Ende.

So habe ich das jedenfalls mitbekommen... ausprobiert hatte ich es aber nie.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. September 2010)

Ok, hab was dazu gefunden.
Man muss "Moralpunkte" sammeln.



> Verschiedene Enden
> 
> In Metro gibt es zwei verschiedene Enden, die aus der Spielweise und dem Verhalten des Spielers resultieren. Außer der Erfüllung der Story steht der Spieler vor vielen kleinen und unscheinbaren Nebenhandlungen. An bestimmten Stellen stellt das Spiel den Spieler vor kleinen Entscheidungen, die ihm sogenannte Moralpunkte einbringen. Z.B. in der Messe-Station gibt es ein Paar, das Geld bzw. Munition für den Kauf von Medikamenten für ihren Sohn benötigen. Gibt man ihnen 2 Patronen als Spende, sieht man ein kurzes Aufblitzen auf dem Bildschirm als Zeichen für den Verdienst eines Moralpunktes. Sammelt man im Laufe des Spiels genügend Moralpunkte - es ist mit im Moment noch nicht bekannt wie viele man benötigt - bekommt man am Ende das „Gute“ Ende zu sehen. Bisher sind insgesamt 39 Punkte (und ein unbestätigter Punkt) bekannt, an denen man Moralpunkte sammeln kann.



Komplettlösung Metro 2033 | STALKERpedia.net [Deutsch]


----------



## Nucleus (14. September 2010)

39! O_o

An so viele hätte ich nie gedacht...


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. September 2010)

wie viel std beträgt denn die spielzeit dei dem game?

hab jez locker an die 6std gespielt!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. September 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> wie viel std beträgt denn die spielzeit dei dem game?
> 
> hab jez locker an die 6std gespielt!




Also Steam sagt mir ich hab 8 Stunden gespielt bis jetzt.
Und ich habs genau einmal durch


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. September 2010)

Ich habe beide *Enden* erspielt und habe noch zusätzlich ein paar Archievments erspielt und ca. 18 Stunden auf der Uhr. Also mit 8 Stunden für einen "Durchgang" bei Metro 2033 ist schon zu rechnen...

Ich finde nur nicht alle Militärpatronen!


----------



## johannes944 (17. September 2010)

ist mean bei dem game eigentlich immer alleine oder hat man meistens einen team kameraden bei sich?


----------



## Nucleus (17. September 2010)

Etwa 85% allein.

Manchmal hast Du ein bisschen Begleitung oder musst Leuten helfen z.B. eine Stellung zu halten, o.ä..


----------



## johannes944 (17. September 2010)

mano, ich hasse das immer aleine zu sein


----------



## Nucleus (17. September 2010)

Haste etwa Angst?


----------



## johannes944 (17. September 2010)

ne...

alter das game is ja voll lahm.

ned wegen dem alleine sein, das is mir egal...es is einfach behindert, ich hasse solche spiel wo man nur schießt und rumrennt und dann noch auf sinnlose dinge schießt dessen existenc mehr als unmöglich sind...


----------



## Nucleus (17. September 2010)

Sind virtuelle Menschen denn bessere Ziele? 

Und das Spiel ist mit Sicherheit alles Andere als lahm... die Action ist halt eben nur so platziert, dass man die Tunnelangst zu spüren bekommt.


----------



## johannes944 (17. September 2010)

das is es ned...es is einfach sinnlos...

ja menschen sind bessere ziele, da kann man sich wenigstens noch denken, ja das kann eventuell passieren. Aber das is einfach nur lahm. und abwechslung gibts auch keine.gehn schießen geht schießen gehn schießen gehn kaufen gehn schießen gehn schießn...

sogar die ungebung sieht gleich aus.


----------



## Nucleus (17. September 2010)

Du wusstest aber schon, dass mit "Metro" die U-Bahn gemeint ist, oder?


----------



## Cionara (17. September 2010)

> Aber das is einfach nur lahm. und abwechslung gibts auch keine


Ja und ich mag den lieben Herrn Sarrazin net... 
Das lustige ist ja, dass du dich beschwerst obwohl sie jetzt extra noch ne Demo zu dem Game rausgebracht hatten


----------



## Nucleus (17. September 2010)

Das Leben ist ein K(r)ampf...


----------



## alm0st (20. September 2010)

johannes944 schrieb:


> ne...
> 
> alter das game is ja voll lahm.
> 
> ned wegen dem alleine sein, das is mir egal...es is einfach behindert, ich hasse solche spiel wo man nur schießt und rumrennt und dann noch auf sinnlose dinge schießt dessen existenc mehr als unmöglich sind...


 
Und sinnlose Dinge wie Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Grammatik sind auch "voll behindert" oder?
Wie wärs wenn du einfach wieder zurück in dein WoW Universum verschwindest und den Leuten nicht auf den Nerv gehst?


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2010)

Gestern das Steam Angebot für 7,49€ musste ich zugreifen Hier paar Bilder^^


----------



## christian150488 (17. Dezember 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Gestern das Steam Angebot für 7,49€ musste ich zugreifen Hier paar Bilder^^



Ich habs mir auch vor zwei Wochen für 7,50€ geholt...
Das Schnäppchen des Jahr100 für mich


----------



## MaxMax (18. Dezember 2010)

will euch nicht die schnäppchenfreude verderben, aber das Spiel gabs in physischer verpackung mit wendecover um 4.99.- bei amazon.de am 13. Dezember 2010, noch ein gutes buch dazu und -> Gratisversand


----------



## joraku (23. Dezember 2010)

Ach man, an meinem Geburtstag.
Zusammen mit Metro 2034 hätte ich nichtmal Versandkosten zahlen müssen - naja, vielleicht gibt es es ja nochmal so günstig.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe seit heute ein seltsames Zeitlupenverhalten im Spiel. Spielstart alles normal und nach einiger Zeit (20-40sec.) Läuft das Spiel komplett nur noch Zeitlupe mit extremer Reaktionszeit. Auch der Ton ist verzerrt. Die FPS gehen in den Keller. 2-4 FPS statt über 40.


----------



## cortez91 (4. Januar 2011)

Haste auch nicht zufällig so ne Zwischensequenz erwischt?  

Hab das Spiel heute durchgespielt... Wow, schade, dass es nach 9 Stunden schon vorbei war. Die Athmosphäre war einfach sowas von genial. Weiß nicht, wie oft ich mich einfach höllisch erschrocken hab... vor allem in der Bibliothek. 

Hoffentlich gibts zu Metro 2034 auch nen Spiel!


----------



## .Mac (4. Januar 2011)

cortez91 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibts zu Metro 2034 auch nen Spiel!



Jap, ist schon in Entwicklung.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Januar 2011)

cortez91 schrieb:


> Haste auch nicht zufällig so ne Zwischensequenz erwischt?



Ganz schön frech Ne, ne das ist schon das richtige Spiel. Ist schon toll, wenn man schießt, abdrücken pause Knall Pause Treffer, oder auch nicht.


----------



## red089 (5. Januar 2011)

Hab gestern die Demo angespielt.

Mhh leuft auf DX 11 auf Very High nicht flüssig auch nicht auf High. Naja spiel ich entweder DX 9 o. 10, ehrlich gesagt erkenn ich eh kaum unterschied 


Aber is schon ganz schön Hardware Fressend des Spiel, hab mir das System erst gekauft. (Gtx 470 SOC, x6 1090t....)


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2011)

Das liegt an der Tesslation der Gegenstände unter DX11 - entweder haben die Karten oder das SPiel das noch nicht ganz drauf.


----------



## cortez91 (6. Januar 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ganz schön frech Ne, ne das ist schon das richtige Spiel. Ist schon toll, wenn man schießt, abdrücken pause Knall Pause Treffer, oder auch nicht.




Hmm, ich hatte das selbe Problem gestern auch. Aber nur kurz, es kam für 3-4 Minuten lang alle paar Sekunden mal kurz vor, dann lief es 2-3 Sekunden in Zeitlupe. Hab dann mal die GPU Temperatur überprüft, aber die war auf "normalen" 85°C. Das ganze hat sich bei mir aber nach ein paar Minuten gegeben.



Spiel es gerade schon zum zweiten Mal durch! Diesmal im Ranger Einfach Modus. "Einfach" 
Es macht aber genau so viel Spaß wie beim ersten Mal, ich erschreck mich trotzdem immer wieder, wenn auf einmal ein Nosali aus der Ecke springt. 
Ich hab aber noch keine einzige Stelle gefunden, wo ich Punkte für das alternative Ende sammeln könnte. Komisch, gibt es da vielleicht irgendeine Auflistung?


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Januar 2011)

Bei mir ruckelt es so, dass es kein Spaß macht zu spielen.
Aber nur Metro. Call of Juaretz spiele ich ohne Ruckler und auch STALKER läuft glatt. Neuinstallation, selbst auf die SSD hat nichts verändert.

Für Metro Tipps schau mal hier ob du fündig wirst:

Metro 2033 (PC) bei spieletipps


----------



## red089 (6. Januar 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Bei mir ruckelt es so, dass es kein Spaß macht zu spielen.
> Aber nur Metro. Call of Juaretz spiele ich ohne Ruckler und auch STALKER läuft glatt. Neuinstallation, selbst auf die SSD hat nichts verändert.
> 
> Für Metro Tipps schau mal hier ob du fündig wirst:
> ...



Dann musst du leider Details runterschrauben oder die Auflösung. Obwohl es sicher besser aussieht wenn du "nur" die Details runterschraubst.
Ich hab die gtx 470 SOC spiele aber das Spiel "nur" in DX 9, ich erkenne auf den ersten Blick, um ehrlich zu sein, keinen unterschied zwischen DX 10 und DX 11.


----------



## moreno111 (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich komme einfach nicht weiter bin im Kapitel 3 hab alle bomben gesetzt und die schächte gesprengt.

Danach soll ich zu Khan zurückkehren es passirt aber nix ich weiss da echt nicht mehr weiter habe mal 2 sreens hochgeladen vlt kann mir jemand einen tipp geben danke!


http://www6.pic-upload.de/12.01.11/6wb8g9c41366.jpg

http://www6.pic-upload.de/12.01.11/3vyodw9n865r.jpg

Hat sich erledigt hab die mission nochmal gespielt dann gings!

mfg moreno111


----------



## böhser onkel (12. Januar 2011)

gut


ich z.b kann metro nur mit minimalen Details und DX 9 daddeln


----------



## Pat82rick (12. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand nen Plan wie ich mir bei Metro 2033 die Fps anzeigen lassen kann? Mit Fraps geht es nicht, weder mit ner älteren noch mit ner neueren Version!


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Januar 2011)

Nimm den MSI Afterburner, unter "settings" kannste die Einstellung der Anzeige vornehmen. Geht bei mir mit ATI und nvidia GPU


----------



## Domowoi (12. Januar 2011)

Also bei mir geht es sowohl mit Fraps als auch Afterburner.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Januar 2011)

Fraps ging bei mir unter Win7 auch nicht. Da konnte ich kein Spiel starten, warum auch immer.


----------



## Pat82rick (13. Januar 2011)

Cool, danke für die Tips. Den Afterburner habe ich ja auf dem Rechner. Werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit gleich mal probieren!


----------



## Raigen (15. Januar 2011)

Hab es mir nun auch besorgt, und bis jetzt ist es garnicht mal so schlecht. Finde die Story sehr interessant, muss ich mir wohl mal den Roman besorgen. Aber ein ganz schöner Performancefresser! 

Auf 1080p und Mittel-Details läufts aber ziemlich flüssig und sieht trotzdem gut aus. Nur verreck ich bei dem Ding so unglaublich oft, meistens weil ich an irgendwelchen Sachen festheng und die Gegner mich von sonst wo erschießen, durch Wände und sonst was. Naja, ich spiel auf Schwer aber dass ist manchmal echt krass! 

Der Geistertunnel hat mir sehr gut gefallen, klasse Atmosphäre. Bin bei Chapter 4 bis jetzt. 

Bei der Engine hätte man aber wesentlich mehr bei den Animationen, besonders bei den Gesichtsanimationen machen können, sieht manchmal einfach nur grauenhaft aus!


----------



## Empath (20. Januar 2011)

der simpelste Trick das Game flüssig zu bekommen - einfach in Settings auf DX9 schalten


----------



## joraku (24. Januar 2011)

Naja, dann ist es halt nicht mehr in der maximal möglichen Grafik^^


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2011)

Habe jetzt nochmal neu angefangen aber diesmal mit DX11. Mit meiner alten 285GTX war das nicht so toll, da ich immer ruckler hatte (dx9) mittel. Habe jetzt alles auf maximum und es läuft einfach super.


----------



## Nucleus (26. Januar 2011)

Bei dem Game hat man manchmal das Gefühl einen Film zu spielen.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

Das Spiel ist genial! Leider gibt es noch keine Infos zum Nachfolger. -.-


----------



## Empath (26. Januar 2011)

metro 2034 als Buch gibt es schon zumindest


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

Empath schrieb:


> metro 2034 als Buch gibt es schon zumindest


 
Hab ich schon durch


----------



## Nucleus (26. Januar 2011)

Ich bin da grad bei der Hälfte. Ist leider lang nicht so gut wie 2033.


----------



## christian150488 (28. Januar 2011)

Ich will jetzt auch unbedingt die Bücher haben nachdem ich das Spiel grad durch habe ( und das als Lesemuffel )^^

Sind nämlich noch ein paar Fragen offen geblieben die mir das Spiel nicht beantwortet hat


----------



## cortez91 (29. Januar 2011)

christian150488 schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt auch unbedingt die Bücher haben nachdem ich das Spiel grad durch habe ( und das als Lesemuffel )^^
> 
> Sind nämlich noch ein paar Fragen offen geblieben die mir das Spiel nicht beantwortet hat




Ganz klare Empfehlung! Hab auch erst das Spiel gespielt. Da ich jetzt ne Woche im Urlaub war und somit auch endlich mal wieder zum Lesen gekommen bin (mit PC in der Nähe isset immer so schwer  ) hab ich mir Metro 2033 ausgesucht. Und es hat sich definitiv gelohnt! 

Das Spiel erinnert leider nur entfernt an das Buch. Die Athmosphäre ist zwar sehr gelungen eingefangen worden, aber die Story findet man nur in schemenhaften Bruchstücken wieder. Trotzdem find ich sowohl Buch als auch Spiel klasse 

Ich bin noch unschlüssig, ob ich mir Metro 2034 auch noch besorgen soll. Die meisten sind ja enttäuscht davon


----------



## Nucleus (30. Januar 2011)

Ja, das Buch zu Metro 2034 ist lange nicht so gut wie 2033.
Dennoch unterhaltsam (bislang).


----------



## Lubio 07 (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe leider ein Problem mit Metro 2033:
Wenn ich das Spiel auf DX11 einstelle wird der ganze Bildschirm schwarz und das Spiel zuckt rechts oben in einem kleinen Fenster (darin lässt es sich aber bedienen). Am Anfang lief es Problemlos auch auf DX11.

Danke für jede Hilfe!!

Edit: Das Spiel habe ich legal gekauft. Mein Sys: GTX 460, AMD Phenom II X6, 4GB RAM


----------



## joraku (8. Februar 2011)

Hast du irgendwas am Treiber verändert? Bzw. neueste Version installiert!?

Sonst irgendwelche Einstellungen in Windows, etc. vorgenommen.
Klingt nämlich sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

> das Spiel zuckt rechts oben in einem kleinen Fenster (darin lässt es sich aber bedienen)


Schon mal mit ALT + Enter probiert?


----------



## Oggtr (9. Februar 2011)

Lohnt es sich Metro 2033 zu kaufen. Ich vermute das es knapp wird mit meiner Hardware.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

Was hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## Oggtr (9. Februar 2011)

e7400 @ 3,8 
4gh kingston 1066 
twin frozr 250 gts


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

Autsch! Damit wird es richtig eng. Metro 2033 bringt die Atmospähre eigentlich nur @ High-Settings rüber.


----------



## Oggtr (9. Februar 2011)

Ja super....  Bringt es eigentlich dann noch was wenn ich auf q9550 wegsel oder doch für sandy sparen? Das mit der Graka ist mir eh klar...


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

Einen Q9550 würde ich nur kaufen, wenn du ihn günstig in Ebay bekommst. Neu auf keinen Fall. 
Mehr als 100€ würd ich da nicht ausgeben. 

Ansonsten würd ich auf Sandy-Bridge warten. Die neuen Boards sollen ja bald kommen.


----------



## Oggtr (9. Februar 2011)

Cool danke, dann wird mal schön gesucht


----------



## -Chefkoch- (3. März 2011)

Die Szene mit Miller und den Amöben geht mir mal richtig auf den Sack...


----------



## Seabound (3. März 2011)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Die Szene mit Miller und den Amöben geht mir mal richtig auf den Sack...


 
Da hab ichs auf "leicht" gestellt. Mir ging sonst immer kurz vor Schluss die Mun aus. Und das hat gesaugt. Auf "leicht" wars voll easy. Danach kann man die Schwierigkeit ja wieder hochschrauben. Aber die Stelle war wirklich voll kaXXe


----------



## Gohrbi (3. März 2011)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Die Szene mit Miller und den Amöben geht mir mal richtig auf den Sack...



Bevor die spucken mußt du sie zerschießen, dann geht es leichter.


----------



## cortez91 (4. März 2011)

Bei der Stelle hab ich auch jeweils mehrere Male gebraucht. Haut da am besten die Militärmunition rein, es gibt eh nichts mehr zu kaufen im weiteren Verlauf, so geht es eigentlich ganz gut! Hab die Stelle so selbst auf "Ranger Hardcore" geschafft  Bei dem Run hab ich aber auch noch andere Achievments, wie z.B. "Geizkragen" verfolgt und hatte so noch knapp 500 Militär-Mun auf der hohen Kante, damit waren selbst die Amöben easy!


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2011)

Hat jemand eingentlich jemand schon was von Metro 2034 gehört? Der Nachfolger ist ja schon länger angeküdigt. Aber bis jetzt fehlt es an Bild-Material.


----------



## robbe07 (19. März 2011)

Ne leider nicht, aber ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig.


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2011)

Hier die ersten News zu Metro 2034: 



> Der bereits angekündigte Nachfolger von Metro 2033 wird möglicherweise gar nicht Metro 2034 heißen, sondern Metro Last Light. Darauf deuten einige Internetadressen hin, die sich der Publisher THQ hat sichern lassen. Dem aufmerksamen Twitter-Nutzer Superannuation fiel auf, dass THQ die Adressen metrolastlight.com, lastlightgame.com und metro2033lastlight.com angemeldet hat.
> 
> Worum es sich dabei genau handelt, ist noch nicht bekannt. Es ist möglich, dass sich THQ bei der Namensgebung der einzelnen Titel nicht an die Buchvorlage hält. Das zweite Buch der Serie trägt den Namen Metro 2034, der in den Internetadressen keinmal auftaucht. Alternativ arbeiten die Entwickler von 4A Games an einem noch unangekündigten Add-On oder DLC für Metro 2033. Gegen letzteres spricht, dass für ein reines DLC wohl kaum ein neuer Internetauftritt nötig ist.
> 
> Der Publisher THQ hat sich noch nicht zu den Gerüchten geäußert. Der offizielle Nachfolger von Metro 2033 wurde bereits Ende Juni letzten Jahres bestätigt. Er soll wie Teil 1 von dem ukrainischen Studio 4A Games entwickelt werden und die neue 3D-Technologie unterstützen.



Quelle: GameStar.de
Metro 2034 - Internetadressen weisen auf neuen Titel hin - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## Low (18. April 2011)

Habt ihr die Bücher eigentlich mal gelesen?


----------



## joraku (18. April 2011)

Ich habe bisher nur den ersten Band gelesen. Top. 
Das zweite Buch hat ja im Vergleich zum ersten eine viel schlechtere Kritik bekommen, aber ich werde mir selbst ein Bild davon machen. Ich denke ich lese den zweiten Teil in den kommenden Sommerferien, da habe ich für sowas gut Zeit (im Urlaub oder so )


----------



## Domowoi (18. April 2011)

Ich hab beide gelsen und muss sagen ich fand den ersten auch um einiges besser.


----------



## cortez91 (18. April 2011)

Ich hab letzte Woche im Urlaub auch endlich mal Metro 2034 gelesen. Metro 2033 hat mir schon sehr gut gefallen, deshalb hab ich trotz der schlechten Kritiken zu 2034 gegriffen.

Ich persönlich fand es bei weitem nicht so schlecht, wie die Kritiken es vermuten ließen. Es ist anders, aber das Grundprinzip, eine kleine Reise über einige Stationen der Metro (bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der ständig vorne / hinten auf dem Umschlag mitverfolgt, wo auf der Karte sie sich gerade befinden?  ), physische sowie psychische Gefahr in den Tunneln bringt ab und an auch mal etwas subtilen Horror, grandiose Beschreibungen von der zerstörten Oberfläche, ist eigentlich im großen und ganzen beibehalten worden. Es sind ab und zu auch ein paar nachdenkliche "philosophische" Stellen drin, die mich aber nicht gestört haben.

Auch wenn 2033 besser war, unterhaltsam fand ich es allemal! Ich hoffe auf weitere Metro-Bücher


----------



## xN1c0 (18. April 2011)

@ cortez91
Nein, da bist du nicht der einzige 

Ich fand auch den ersten Teil um längen besser und war ehrlichgesagt etwas enttäuscht, dass Artjom im zweiten Teil nicht mehr die Hauptperson ist.


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Bücher eigentlich mal gelesen?


 
Jep! 2033 ist sehr gut. 2034 ist auch nicht schlecht. Kann aber nicht an 2033 ran kommen.



> Ich fand auch den ersten Teil um längen besser und war ehrlichgesagt etwas enttäuscht, dass Artjom im zweiten Teil nicht mehr die Hauptperson ist.


Ich denke nicht, das die Metro-Reihe schon abgeschlossen ist!


----------



## böhser onkel (19. April 2011)

Nein

Ich hab keins der beiden Bücher gelesen


----------



## Chris_1982 (20. April 2011)

Kann wenn ich das Spiel spiele meine Grafikkarte kaputt gehen?

Ich habe es damals schon gespielt aber mit zu hohen Einstellungen es lief zwar aber dadurch das die fps nicht hoch waren machte es auch keinen Spass.

Also wenn durch das Spiel meine Karte zu heiss wird und dadurch einen Schaden erleiden kann dann lasse ich das lieber.


----------



## Own3r (20. April 2011)

Wenn die Grafikkarte zu heiss wird, dann schadet es ihr. Wie warm wird denn deine Grafikkarte unter Last?


----------



## Chris_1982 (20. April 2011)

Beim spielen von bfbc2 ist die Karte die ganze Zeit so zwischen 86 und 88 ° aber das ist normal so wie ich damals am Release mitbekommen habe werden die Retail Modelle generell so warm.


----------



## Own3r (20. April 2011)

Also ein Grafikchip darf maximal 105C warm werden. Da liegtst du aber noch im grünen Bereich. Mach dir also keine Sorgen.


----------



## Chris_1982 (20. April 2011)

Ok..ich frage mich ob ich das Spiel flüssig Spielen kann, ich brauche auch keine Extremen Grafik Einstellungen.

Also schön geschmeidig das ganze, und schön spielbar das es auch spass macht.


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Ok..ich frage mich ob ich das Spiel flüssig Spielen kann, ich brauche auch keine Extremen Grafik Einstellungen.
> 
> Also schön geschmeidig das ganze, und schön spielbar das es auch spass macht.



Gibt genügend Benchmarks im Internet. 

Metro 2033: Benchmarks with DirectX 11 and GPU Physx - Metro 2033, Graphics Card, Benchmark, DirectX 11, GPU-PhysX - PC Games Hardware

Benchmarks: Metro 2033 (DirectX 10/11) : GeForce GTX 480 und 470: Nvidias schnelles heißes Eisen


----------



## Chris_1982 (20. April 2011)

danke


----------



## Domowoi (20. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wenn die Grafikkarte zu heiss wird, dann schadet es ihr.[...]


Das ist so nicht wirklich richtig weil JEDE aktuelle Grafikkarte Schutzschaltungen hat die eingreifen bevor die Karte Schaden erleidet. Gewisse Vorfgänge wie Elektronenmigration können beschleunigt werden aber das sollte ohne Spannungserhöhung nicht zu einem Problem werden.


----------



## cortez91 (4. Mai 2011)

THQ hat jetzt "Metro 2033: Last Light" als Titel für den Nachfolger bestätigt! Ausserdem soll das Game schon 2012 erscheinen. 



> *Metro:  Last Light. That's the name of our sequel to Metro 2033, as confirmed  last night on THQ's investor call. It's set for release in 2012, and we  can't WAIT to tell you more about it...*


Quelle: Metro 2033 (THQ) | Facebook



Und die Neuigkeiten für Fans der postapokalyptischen Moskauer U-Bahn hören nicht auf. Beim amazon.de können jetzt bereits die ersten beiden "Metro 2033-Universum-Romane" bestellt werden. Zum einen ist "Die Reise ins Licht" von Andrej Djakow bereits auf Lager. Etwas später, am 11. August erscheint "Das Marmorne Paradies" von Sergej Kusnezow.

Die Reise ins Licht

Das Marmorne Paradies

Kennt jemand die beiden Autoren? So ein wenig Lesestoff für den Sommer ist gar nicht so schlecht, um sich auch mal in den Garten zu setzen anstatt den ganzen Tag vor dem Rechner zu hocken!


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2011)

Sind doch mal gute News!

Sobald mehr davon bekannt wird, passe ich den Thread an, um the last light mit auf zu nehmen.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2011)

Metro war schon ein klasse Game. Die Atmosphäre konnte locker mit Stalker mithalten. Bin mal gespannt ob Nightlife ein würdiger Nachfolger wird.


----------



## widder0815 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich bin es gerade am Durchzocken , hätte nicht gedacht das es mein Sys so sehr fordert ... 1920-1080 4xAA VeryHigh , gerade mal avg40 fps .
Was mir aufgefallen ist , das in Metro2033 meine fps viel weniger als in *Crysis* ist aber ... *die Wasser temp der WaKü* 2-3 grad geringer ist , ergo ... Metro Lastet die Grakas nicht so aus wie Crisis , braucht aber mehr Rechenleistung 

Und was hat es mit den Schwierigkeitsgraden auf sich ... Hardgore , Ranger , Ranger Easy (Ranger Easy hört sich so Lullig an )


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Mai 2011)

Probiers mal , je höher der Grad umso heftiger die Atacken.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (5. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ranger Easy (Ranger Easy hört sich so Lullig an )


 
Für die kleinen Ranger, oder für die, die es noch werden wollen


----------



## cortez91 (6. Mai 2011)

Also auf Ranger Hardcore ist es schon recht knackig, da ist nichts mehr mit einfach reinstürmen und drauf los ballern.  

Da kommt man eigentlich nur durch, wenn man immer so lang es geht unentdeckt bleibt und die Feinde am besten lautlos erledigt! Zumindest die Menschen, bei den Mutanten geht es ja schlecht...


----------



## MasterSax (16. Mai 2011)

habt ihr mal die einstellung probiert 

1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Antialiasing: MSAA  4X; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation:  Enabled; DOF: Enabled  

da hab ich mit mein sys 18fps  hier der link ESL: SAX REGELT - Player - Germany - ESL - Die eSport-Liga

habt ihr ähnlich viel fps ?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Mai 2011)

Hab ich an, gefühlt stockt es auch nicht


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Mai 2011)

Mit meinem Sys habe ich um die 30 FPS anliegen. Mit deinen Einstellungen.


----------



## MasterSax (17. Mai 2011)

hab überlegt noch ram aufzurüsten bringt das was ? hab 3x2giga 1600er


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. Mai 2011)

Dürfte eigentlich nicht wirklich viel bringen, Metro geiert ja eher nach dicken Grafikkarten.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

Jop, SLI ist da von Vorteil.


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Mai 2011)

Bei Spieletipps gibt es einen Cheat, unendlich Mun und God-Modus.
In user.cfg die Werte eingegeben und neues Spiel gestartet.
Alles klappt, aber nach einer Pause und neu reingehen ist alles weg.
Obwohl, in der user.cfg stehen die Werte noch drin.

Hat das jemand auch schon mal probiert?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

> Hat das jemand auch schon mal probiert?


Na so schwer ist das Spiel doch auch nicht.


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Mai 2011)

Nein, so schwer ist es nicht, aber ich will mal in Ruhe in den Ecken kramen
und mal verschiedene Taktiken probieren. 
Da macht es keinen Spaß, wenn man laufend ne Klatsche bekommt.

Ich habe es auch schon 3x durchgespielt.


----------



## MasterSax (17. Mai 2011)

mußte mal ganz schwer spielen haste kaum munni und nach 1-2 hits biste tot  da hing ich doppelt solange am spielen


----------



## joraku (17. Mai 2011)

ICh zocke es jetzt schon 14 Stunden - auf Schwierigkeit "Schwer" - macht echt Fun! Ich such alle Ecken nach Munition ab, was habe ich schon geflucht wenn man mit 12 Schuss für die Pistole gegen 5 von diesen Mutanten (Hundedingern) kämpfen muss - ewig oft draufgegangen, kaum einen Ausweg gesehen, doch dann: ah, Dynamit mit Haftnägeln ist ja eine ganz praktikable Lösung -> Munitioon gespart. Klappt übrigens auch bei den rießigen Flugtieren, einfach auf einen zufliegen lassen, im letzten Moment zur Seite, dann landen die auf einer leeren Stelle, schnell anzünden und hinweren, die heben wieder ab, fliegen weg und: -> BUMM stürzen sie irgendwo ab.


----------



## Bu11et (16. Juli 2011)

Weiß einer von euch, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt einen Level neu zu starten?
Bin jetzt bei "Frontlinie", wo ich das Nachtsichtgerät gefunden hab und die Station durchqueren muss. Allerdings wollte ich das ohne jegliches aufsehen zu erregen. Jetzt wurde ich doch noch entdeckt und genau in dem Mom wurde der Spielstand gespeichert . 
Kann man da irgendwas machen, außer neues Savegame laden zu müssen?

€dit: Hab das Level jetzt vom hauptmenü aus neugestarten.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Juli 2011)

Das spiel reagiert auf solche momente mit automatisch voller gesundheit nach 1 bis 3 sofort tot umfall.Ja die nazis in dem level waren schon nervig.habe es selber nicht geschafft ohne entdeckung durchzukommen.ist nee kunst.Wurde mir aber zu blöd nach 10 versuchen.
Sowiet ich aber weiss speichert das spiel jedes level, also ein savegame brauchste nicht wirklich.


----------



## Bu11et (16. Juli 2011)

Nach dem Levelneustart hab ichs endlich geschaft. Dabei war der Ausweg die ganze Zeit vor meiner Nase . Hab jetzt auch die errungenschaft "Unsichtbarer" geschaft .


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juli 2011)

Was ich gerne in diesem Sammelthread sagen würde, ist folgendes:
Ich danke den Machern von Metro 2033 für die deutsche ungschnittene Version in DE, Speichern ohne Livezwang und besonders für das Wendecover 
Davon mal abgesehen ist die Grafik und die Atmosphäre AWESOME.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MKay (17. Juli 2011)

Ich kann kaum noch auf Metro 2034 warten (Last Light). Hoffentlich ist das Spiel eine direkte anknüpfung an den Vorgänger


----------



## Bu11et (17. Juli 2011)

MKay schrieb:


> Ich kann kaum noch auf Metro 2034 warten (Last Light). Hoffentlich ist das Spiel eine direkte anknüpfung an den Vorgänger


 
Metro 2034 wird ein anderes Game für sich sein. Es heißt nicht umsonst "Metro *2033:* Last Night". Vllt verwechsel ich da was aber ich meine gehört zu haben, dass Last Night nicht direkt nach dem Vorgänger anknüpft .


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Juli 2011)

da hast du dich verhörrt nach meinen infos (PCA) knüpf metro last night direkt nach den ereignissen von metro 2033 an.hatt aber dann nix mehr mit dem buch zutun.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Juli 2011)

Der ST zu Last Light ist schon online. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/158534-sammelthread-metro-2033-last-light.html


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Juli 2011)

wer will schon spoiler


----------



## Painkiller (18. Juli 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> wer will schon spoiler





Wo is denn in dem ST ein Spoiler? 
Über die Story weiß noch niemand was, weil sie *nicht* die Spielausgabe von Metro 2034 ist!


----------



## MKay (18. Juli 2011)

@<<Painkiller>>: Er hat ja nichtmal auf den Link geklickt um ihn sich durchzulesen... Nur mal schnell ne Antwort rausgeschmissen um Posts zu bekommen. Ansonsten saubere Arbeit


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Juli 2011)

öhhhhm jo
aber ich habe gehörrt das die story geleak wurde, konnte ja sein.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> öhhhhm jo
> aber ich habe gehörrt das die story geleak wurde, konnte ja sein.


 

Davon wusste ich noch gar nichts. oO

Aber selbst wenn es so wäre... Leaks/Enden etc. kommen nicht in meine Sammelthreads.


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2011)

Ich brauche eure Hilfe.
Hab Metro frisch installiert, wollte mal schauen wie es auf diesem System so läuft das Problem ist nur das ich beim Start sofort einen Crash bekomme.
Hab Direct x, vcreditst und Grafikkarten Treiber auf dem neusten Stand. Habe schon google durchwühlt aber irgendwie finde ich nicht so wirklich etwas das auch hilft.
Meistens findet ja man nur Lösungen wie z.B. Physx neu installieren... naja ich bin AMD besitzer 
Die Datei "content.upksonstwas" existiert bei mir nicht.  Hat auch nicht geholfen die user.cfg mal rauszunehmen.
Im Fenstermodus starten half auch nicht. 
Kennt irgendjemand noch eine Lösung?
Will endlich zocken


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. August 2011)

Ich hatte das Problem auch, als ich damals noch ne 5870 hatte. Physx neu installieren war, soweit ich mich erinnere, notwendig.


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem auch, als ich damals noch ne 5870 hatte. Physx neu installieren war, soweit ich mich erinnere, notwendig.


 
Ja aber Physx ist doch für Nvidia-Karten oder nicht?


----------



## Own3r (6. August 2011)

Es ist aber auch von Bedeutung, wenn eine AMD Karte im Spiel ist, denn dann werden die Physikeffekte über die CPU berechnet.


----------



## ameisenbaer79 (31. August 2011)

Hab mir heute Metro 2033 für nen 10er bei Saturn gekauft. Ab gings nach Hause,installiert, gestartet und was kam?

Folgende Meldung: c:\programm files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\metro 2033\metro2033.exe Diese Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, da die Side-by-Side-Konfiguration ungültig ist. 

Hab alle Treiber aktuallisiert, Metro deinstalliert und noch mal neu installiert, aber nix hat geholfen. Bei Google habe ich auch schon seit 2std etliche Seiten durch,da wird das Problem aber nur unter Vista beschrieben (Hab Win7 64bit). Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter.

Hat wer eine Idee?

Mfg

Edith sagt: Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt,läuft nun.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (5. September 2011)

Kann ich bei Metro2033 die Grafikeinstellungen selber ändern ? Im Menue gibt es nur die Stufen Normal, High usw. 
Ich zocke z.Z mit dx10 auf high. Die Fps sind so bei 50-80 aber irgendwie komm mir das ruckelig vor. Gerade wenn ein Gegner nahe bei mir ist und ich auf ihn schieße.
Die Genger sind ja wirklich ziemlich bescheiden


----------



## ameisenbaer79 (6. September 2011)

Das ist richtig,mehr kannst Du nicht einstellen. Habe z.Z die gleichen Einstellungen wie Du,aber kein Ruckeln. Ändert es sich denn wenn Du an den Einstellungen etwas veränderst?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (6. September 2011)

So habe es mal mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen getestet DX9, DX10 und DX11.
Bei DX10 habe ich nur das Problem mit dem lag wenn ich auf Gegner schieße.
Habe Metro jetzt endlich durch mit "dx9 very high" lief es super nur eine Scene am Ende war ich bei 25Fps.
Mit "dx11 high" so 35-70Fps. 
Im Spiel fällt mir kein Unterschied bei den verschiedenen Grafikeinstellungen auf.
Da muss man echt ne Screenshot Analyse machen um den Unterschied zu erkennen.

Leistungsfressend sind die scharfen Schatten und das Volumetric Lightning.


----------



## GTA 3 (7. September 2011)

Hab mir beim Müller für 9,99 € Metro 2033 gekauft. Hoffe es war kein  Fehlkauf, leider war aber kein Handbuch mitdabei, die ist wohl als PDF  auf der DVD mit dabei -..-


----------



## Gohrbi (7. September 2011)

Versuche dieses mal.......http://cdn.steampowered.com/Manuals/43110/Metro 2033 Manual EN.pdf?l=german&cc=DE&os=windows


----------



## GTA 3 (7. September 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Versuche dieses mal.......http://cdn.steampowered.com/Manuals/43110/Metro 2033 Manual EN.pdf?l=german&cc=DE&os=windows


 Gut danke noch ne Frage: Auf der Verpackung steht ganz groß Games for Windows Live, aber installieren und registrieren war hier komischer Weise nur per Steam. Und dieses GFWL Menü kann ich Ingame auch nicht öffnen ?!? Wo ist da die GFWl Unterstützung ?!


----------



## eXodus1989 (9. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen ebenfalls bei Müller Metro 2033 für 10€ geholt.
Was mich allerdings beim Spielen stutzig machte, ist dass auf der Verpackung groß drauf steht "Komplett in Deutsch". Aber das Spiel ist auf Englisch. Selbst wenn ich in Steam die Sprache umstelle, ändert das nichts, und inGame kann ich Deutsch nicht auswählen. Warum steht es dann auf der Verpackung?


----------



## Schokomonster (9. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Gut danke noch ne Frage: Auf der Verpackung steht ganz groß Games for Windows Live, aber installieren und registrieren war hier komischer Weise nur per Steam. Und dieses GFWL Menü kann ich Ingame auch nicht öffnen ?!? Wo ist da die GFWl Unterstützung ?!


Es gibbt Games for Windows und Games for Windows *Live*: Bei den ersten muss man nur ein paar Bedingungen von MS einhalten um sich das auf die Hülle kleben zu dürfen und bei der Live Variante ist noch der Client erforderlich.
Und bei Metro ist es nur Games for Windows.


----------



## GTA 3 (9. September 2011)

eXodus1989 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen ebenfalls bei Müller Metro 2033 für 10€ geholt.
> Was mich allerdings beim Spielen stutzig machte, ist dass auf der Verpackung groß drauf steht "Komplett in Deutsch". Aber das Spiel ist auf Englisch. Selbst wenn ich in Steam die Sprache umstelle, ändert das nichts, und inGame kann ich Deutsch nicht auswählen. Warum steht es dann auf der Verpackung?


Im Spiel selber kannst du die Sprache einstellen. 



Schokomonster schrieb:


> Es gibbt Games for Windows und Games for Windows *Live*: Bei den ersten muss man nur ein paar Bedingungen von MS einhalten um sich das auf die Hülle kleben zu dürfen und bei der Live Variante ist noch der Client erforderlich.
> Und bei Metro ist es nur Games for Windows.



Jap das ist mit gar nicht aufgefallen. Schade.


----------



## eXodus1989 (9. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Im Spiel selber kannst du die Sprache einstellen.



Wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe, kann ich eben NICHT ingame die Sprache auf Deutsch stellen. Es gehen zwar viele Sprachen, aber Deutsch ist dort nicht aufgelistet.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. September 2011)

In steam auf eigenschaften beim spiel und dann sprachen auf deutsch.


----------



## eXodus1989 (11. September 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> In steam auf eigenschaften beim spiel und dann sprachen auf deutsch.


 
bringt nichts, das steht ja auf Deutsch...


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. September 2011)

Hab es mir letzte Woche für 2,50€ bei Steam gekauft 

Läuft echt super auf DX11, Very high + AA max. und fullHD!
Bei 5760x1080 muss ich die Einstellungen auf mittel runter setzen, aber einen großen Unterschied gibt es da nicht!


----------



## GTA 3 (24. September 2011)

Ist es normal, das sich meine GTX 470, bei Full HD mit Dx 11 alles auf Full sich schwer tut ??


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ist es normal, das sich meine GTX 470, bei Full HD mit Dx 11 alles auf Full sich schwer tut ??


 Meine 6950/70 auch. DX Tesselation aus = keine Tesselation, aber fast keine Einbrüche


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GTA 3 (24. September 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Meine 6950/70 auch. DX Tesselation aus = keine Tesselation, aber fast keine Einbrüche
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 Bei mir ist halt Tesselation an, vllt braucht die deswegen enorme Leistung ??


----------



## Own3r (24. September 2011)

Tesslation in Metro 2033 ist sehr hardwarehungrig, daher sollte man schon eine potente Hardware haben, wenn man es einsetzen will. Die GTX470 kann da schon mal einknicken.


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Meine 5850 knickt auch des öfteren ein


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Oktober 2011)

KampfKeks_ schrieb:


> Meine 5850 knickt auch des öfteren ein



Darum habe ich jetzt die GTX570


----------



## MaxMax (4. Oktober 2011)

also ich persönlich find metro 2033 bei 1080p@max details erst mit einer gtx 580er overclocked flüssig spielbar (perfekt flüssig wärs für mich aber erst @100fps, sowie deus ex human revolution, aber da sind grafikwelten zwischen den beiden games), und das tesselation viel power braucht, ist auf einer gtx eher egal, das advanced DoF haut da eher mit -40% FPS rein...


----------



## Andersenx (11. Oktober 2011)

MaxMax schrieb:


> also ich persönlich find metro 2033 bei 1080p@max details erst mit einer gtx 580er overclocked flüssig spielbar (perfekt flüssig wärs für mich aber erst @100fps, sowie deus ex human revolution, aber da sind grafikwelten zwischen den beiden games), und das tesselation viel power braucht, ist auf einer gtx eher egal, das advanced DoF haut da eher mit -40% FPS rein...



Nope nicht möglich, ich habe eine GTX 580 MSI Light Extreme 3GB Version, 1080p max DX 11 Sehr hoch keine Chance xD meine einstellung sind DX 10 1080p und auf Hoch 60 fps allerdings komme ich nicht über 60 da ich wahrscheinlich Vsy im Treiber an habe, weil ich sonst schlieren habe.


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Oktober 2011)

Grad gibts das Spiel für 6,66€ bei Steam, zwar nicht so günstig wie gestern (2,50€) aber immer noch ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs mir mal geschossen.  Kann man immer brauchen.  Notfalls als Gift. Habs ja schon^^
Titan Quest Gold gabs für 2,50€. Ist auch gleich in den Warenkorb gelandet.


----------



## iP Man (17. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ich habs mir mal geschossen.  Kann man immer brauchen.  Notfalls als Gift. Habs ja schon^^
> Titan Quest Gold gabs für 2,50€. Ist auch gleich in den Warenkorb gelandet.


 
diese gifts/geschenke haben eine gültigkeit oder nicht?


----------



## M.O.S (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich letztes Weekend mal wieder gezockt und muss einfach sagen unter DX11 einfach fette Atmo nur zu kurz. Bin mal auf Last Light gespannt!!!


----------



## iP Man (17. Oktober 2011)

das game ist echt der hammer, atmosphäre pur 
last light wird sowieso gekauft, da bin ich mir 100% sicher das man nicht entäuscht wird


----------



## guna7 (9. November 2011)

Gleich mal sorry, wenn die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde. Ich muss nämlich zugeben, dass ich nicht alle Posts gelesen habe.

Ich habe in ein paar Bewertungen von Metro 2033 gelesen, dass man nach dem Kauf des Games noch eine ziemlich große Datei von Steam downloaden muss und es dann trotzdem sein kann, dass das Spiel dann immer noch nicht funzt, weil dann immer noch eine (dll-Datei?) fehlt und es bei deren Installation zu Schwierigkeiten kommen kann. 

Ist das noch immer so?

Benötigt man einen Steam Account? Ist eine stetige Internetverbindung nötig?

Schon mal Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> Gleich mal sorry, wenn die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde. Ich muss nämlich zugeben, dass ich nicht alle Posts gelesen habe.
> 
> Ich habe in ein paar Bewertungen von Metro 2033 gelesen, dass man nach dem Kauf des Games noch eine ziemlich große Datei von Steam downloaden muss und es dann trotzdem sein kann, dass das Spiel dann immer noch nicht funzt, weil dann immer noch eine (dll-Datei?) fehlt und es bei deren Installation zu Schwierigkeiten kommen kann.
> 
> ...


 

Eine stetige ist soweit ich weiss nicht nötig. Aber ich kann von mir aus sprechen das das Spiel noch immer nicht läuft. Stürzt jedes mal beim starten ab


----------



## guna7 (9. November 2011)

Na toll!  Trotzdem Danke! 

Wer kann noch Angaben zu meinen anderen Fragen machen?


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

Wo hast du denn das gelesen? Ich hab davon noch nie was gehört. oO
Ach ja... Und Steam ist ein muss!


----------



## guna7 (9. November 2011)

In Bewertungen bei amazon stand das drin. Sollte man das Game am Besten gleich über Steam kaufen?


----------



## Gohrbi (9. November 2011)

Ich habe es bei Steam gekauft, runtergeladen und noch nie Probleme damit.
Bei "auto-update" werden Patch und Updates automatisch geladen.
Sind über 10 Spiele und noch nie Probleme.


----------



## avio1982 (9. November 2011)

guna7 schrieb:
			
		

> In Bewertungen bei amazon stand das drin. Sollte man das Game am Besten gleich über Steam kaufen?



Stimmt auch.  Habe das Spiel selbst auf DVD und hatte am Anfang gut Probleme damit. Ich weiß aber inzwischen,  wie man es perfekt zum laufen bekommt.  Steht aber auch bei Google drin.  Wenn du Hilfe diesbezüglich brauchst,  kannst gerne Bescheid sagen.


----------



## guna7 (10. November 2011)

avio1982 schrieb:


> Wenn du Hilfe diesbezüglich brauchst,  kannst gerne Bescheid sagen.


 Ich danke dir!  Hoffentlich muss ich nicht noch darauf zurück kommen.


----------



## JackOnell (16. November 2011)

Kann es sein das die Grafik Fehler hat manchmal läuft so ein streifen durchs Bild ich kanns nicht erklären so wie bei alten vhs kasetten

Edit:
Lässt sich das spiel noch über den Treiber schöner zwingen ich spiele es im Augenblick mit 4xmsaa sieht schöner als was aus aber ritt noch was gehen würde ich denke mit meiner karte wäre auch noch Luft


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

> Kann es sein das die Grafik Fehler hat manchmal läuft so ein streifen durchs Bild ich kanns nicht erklären so wie bei alten vhs kasetten


 
Treiber aktuell? Kommt das Problem nur bei Metro vor? Am besten ist, du machst mal einen 3D Mark 11 Run!


----------



## JackOnell (17. November 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Treiber aktuell? Kommt das Problem nur bei Metro vor? Am besten ist, du machst mal einen 3D Mark 11 Run!



Ich werde mal nachschauen sobald mein zockerweibchen den pc räumt sollte der letzte Beta der 2 Wochen alt ist drauf sein


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

Alles klar.  Schau mal nach ob es nen neuen Treiber gibt. Im Moment kommen die ja am laufenden Band.


----------



## JackOnell (17. November 2011)

Ok er ist der jetzige Beta drauf 285.79  was genau sollte beim 3D Mark 11 laufen 600p,720p oder1080p und komplett oder nur
Bench?
Einstelunk komplett hängt sich auf mit der Meldung
Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly
liegt evtl daran das ich die 32exe nicht installiert hab


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

1080p sollten reichen.


----------



## JackOnell (17. November 2011)

Ich bekomme den 3D Mark 11 nicht zum Laufen egal ob x64 oder x86
allerdings sind die Bildstörungen fast weg je länger ich spiele liegt vllt
am Beta Treiber BC2 läuft zb Butterweich mit stetig 90 FPS


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

Komische Sache...
Kann gut sein, das der Beta-Treiber zicken macht.


----------



## Snoozle (18. November 2011)

Habe das spiel bei mir rumliegen, werde es auch mal spielen, nur erstmal komme ich von dead island noch nit weg, das wird auch noch dauern, aber kann ich metro in bester grafikqualität/höchste einstellungen spielen ?

habe einen 4-kerner (i7 2600 K) mit 4x 3,4 Ghz, Zotac Geforce 580 GTX 1,5 GB, 8 GB Ram. Eine ssd festplatte habe ich da auch drin in dem ding *


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2011)

Steht alles hier:
Benchmarks: Metro 2033 (DX11) : Fermi schlägt Fermi: GF110 alias GeForce GTX 580 im Test


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

kann es sein das der Revolver ziemlich ungenau ist? Oder wie macht man am besten Headshots bei dem Spiel? Ich treffe den nie xD auch wen ich genau drauf ziele.


----------



## domsko (20. November 2011)

Ich finde das spiel auch super aber steam regt mich übels auf


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. November 2011)

So habs endlich durch und muss ehrlich sagen sau geil 
Hoffe Metro2034 kommt schnellstens
Vorallem tolle Story das fehlt heutzutage bei den meisten Games.


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (21. November 2011)

Habe gerade voll Lust bekommen Metro mal wieder durch zu zocken, es ist ein tolles Spiel mit einer guten Story und schöner Grafik.


----------



## MR.Chaos (21. November 2011)

ja metro ist ein geiles game ich freu mich auf das neue metro The Last Light 
auf der Gamescom kam es aufjedenfall GEIL rüber und wird sicher wider ein grafikfresser der first claas


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2011)

Ich freu mich auch schon. Der Sammelthread zu Metro 2033 Last Light ist schon lange Online. Viele Infos gibt es aber noch nicht dazu. Aber das kommt sicher noch.^^
Dafür wurden erste Infos zur Performance und den neuen Effekten bekannt gegeben. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/158534-sammelthread-metro-2033-last-light.html


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. November 2011)

Sagt mal wie habt ihr das Spiel beim ersten mal beendet?
Damit ich nicht zuviel verrate ich habe so entschieden:

Hoffe jeder weiß was das heist 
Das andere wäre dann:


----------



## stimpi2k4 (22. November 2011)

Das neue Metro sollte aber eine bessere Performance haben als der Vorgänger.
BF3 sieht besser aus und läuft auch noch doppelt so gut wie metro. Tesslation hat bei Metro eine ganz bescheidene performance ... das da kein Patch kam habe ich nie Verstanden. Die Physik sollte auch über GPU laufen die CPU kommt da garnicht drauf klar.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2011)

Metro mit BF3 zu vergleichen, halte ich doch etwas weit her geholt. Das sind total unterschiedliche Spiele. 



> Die Physik sollte auch über GPU laufen


Deswegen hat Metro PhysX.


----------



## JackOnell (22. November 2011)

Spielt ihr das mit den Grafik vorgaben vom spiel oder erzwingt ihr Einstellungen im treiber und geht das überhaupt


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. November 2011)

Ich spiele Grundsätzlich nur mit den Spieleeinstellungen, das mit dem Treiber ist mir zu blöd und vorallem zu umständlich. 
Bin jetzt auch keiner der Verlangt das jedes Teil 1000x geglättet wurde usw. und gehöre zu denen die auch noch mit der COD4 Grafik sehr zufrieden ist


----------



## stimpi2k4 (23. November 2011)

Dachte Metro hat havok physik .... aber das mit dem tesslation könnte besser werden.


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2011)

> Metro 2033 ist ein fesselnder FPS mit Technologie der neuesten Generation und voller DX10 und NVDIA PhysX Unterstützung für High-End-Gaming-PCs, um eine schier unglaubliche Grafik darzubieten


Quelle: Metro 2033 on Steam


----------



## Snoozle (23. November 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Steht alles hier:
> Benchmarks: Metro 2033 (DX11) : Fermi schlägt Fermi: GF110 alias GeForce GTX 580 im Test


 

hm sieht so aus, als ob ich das flüssig spielen kann dann, die balken sind grün und auf mich triofft wohl der mittlere kasten zu habe irgendwie 1920*1080 auflösung glaube ich. was bedeudet da "no AA" ist das dann nicht schlechtere grafik (ohne zu wissen was AA ist) ? Wie ist das, wenn man das anmacht ?

aber die haben ja nur grafikkarten getestet. reichen 8 GB Ramspeicher aus für das spiel ?


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2011)

> was bedeudet da "no AA" ist das dann nicht schlechtere grafik (ohne zu wissen was AA ist) ? Wie ist das, wenn man das anmacht ?


AA steht für Anti-Aliasing. Und das wiederum für Kantenglättung. Damit sollen die lästigen Treppeneffekte im Spiel effektiv bekämpft werden. 
Je nach Spiel und Karte kann das ganz schön Leistung fressen.


----------



## Snoozle (24. November 2011)

ah vielen dnak, habe es verstanden *yeah* !

Hm was meinst n du ? kann ich das namachen und trotzdem super leistung erzielen mit meinem PC ? Welcher wert empfiehlt sich dann einzustellen, das kann man ja sicher stufenweise einstellen oder gibts nur AA an und aus ?


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

Um AA brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Eher um AF.  Das saugt ordentlich Leistung! 
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 580 (Seite 15) - ComputerBase


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. November 2011)

AA braucht mehr Leistung AF merkt man meist garnicht.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> AA braucht mehr Leistung AF merkt man meist garnicht.



Komisch... Das AF sorgt bei mir für Frameeinbrüche. oO Ich glaub ich muss dann mal im Treiber etwas rumprobieren.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. November 2011)

Jo, AF habe ich grundsätzlich in jedem Spiel auf Anschlag (meist 16-Fach) das zieht echt kaum Leistung sorgt aber allgemein für ein aufgeräumteres Gesamtbild. Im Gegensatz zu AA... das ist oft der Leistungskiller schlechthin.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

Mit AF hauts mir die Frames in Assassins Creed Brotherhood öfters mal in den Keller.^^ Oder das liegt an Catalyst A.I. 
Muss ich zuhause direkt mal schauen...


----------



## JackOnell (24. November 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Mit AF hauts mir die Frames in Assassins Creed Brotherhood öfters mal in den Keller.^^ Oder das liegt an Catalyst A.I.
> Muss ich zuhause direkt mal schauen...



Kommt auch auf die Auflösung an also die 570 ist in 1680 er aulösung kaum in die Knie zu drücken ich habe auch im treiber mal das 16 x Q CSAA erzwungen läuft auch noch recht gut ich finde das Bild dann bloss sehr schwammig und unscharf und af habe ich immer auf 16 und nie probleme Werder bei Metro noch a.c. brotherhood oder bfbc2


----------



## JackOnell (14. Dezember 2011)

Oh ha bin durch, mit bad end bin halt ein killer


----------



## Robonator (14. Dezember 2011)

Man ich hab echt alles versucht was bei google steht aber das Game stürzt einfach weiterhin beim Intro ab  Ich gebs auf...


----------



## 3mbryoyo (16. Dezember 2011)

ich hab es jetzt dank neuer graka zum laufen bekommen bin aber enttäuscht.. sieht zwar alels ganz nett aus aber sonst is da nich viel... man macht fast nichts ausser hin udn wieder mal son spacko abknallen udn sich das gesülze von seinen homies anzuhören... das brauch ich mir ncih geben


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ein Ego Shooter  Was hast du sonst erwartet das du Kräuter und Blumen sammeln gehst.


----------



## eisvogel (27. Januar 2012)

Moin Jungs...

ich habe das Forum sorgfältig geprüft, aber ich bin keiner Lösung näher gekommen  
1) Ich habe das Spiel bei Amazon vor einer Woche gekauft = komplett in _DEUTSCH_, aber es ist auf *Englisch*
2) Ich habe bei der Installation _DEUTSCH_ ausgewählt
3) Ich kann *nicht!!! *unter _Optionen _auf _DEUTSCH_ wechseln - sondern nur Eng, French, Tschech, Russian. etc
4) Eigenschaften bei Spiel in Steam = _DEUTSCH_
5) Antwort vom Verkäufer bei Amazon: ".... 

Hallo,

dieses Spiel ist Multilingual.
Man kann deutsch einstellen.
Wenn jedoch die Orginal Sprache gewählt haben ist das  Spiel in einer anderen Sprache, da wo das Spiel tatsächlich spielt.

6) Frechheit! 
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wie ich das Ding auf _DEUTSCH _bekomme? 


Ich danke euch, für euer Bemühen!!!


----------



## Domowoi (28. Januar 2012)

Wenn die deutschen Sprachdateien nicht drauf sind kannst Du nur nach einem Sprachpaket im Internet suchen. Sind die deutschen Untertietel denn dabei?


----------



## eisvogel (30. Januar 2012)

Danke, dass du geantwortet hast!

Nein, es ist nichts dbei: Keine Untertitel, kein Sprachpaket.

Wie kann das sein, wenn auf dem Cover "Alles in Deutsch" steht ??? Habe fast den Verdacht, ich bin da einer Fälschung auf die Spur gekommen - obwohl ich das Spiel bei Amazon gekauft habe!?!?


----------



## DenniRauch (30. Januar 2012)

Nope, dürfte ein Orginal sein. Ich kann mich erinnern dass ich beim Metro spielen am Anfang auch das problem mit der Sprache hatte. Ich kann dir allerdings nicht mehr sagen wie ich's gelöst hatte.

Vllt. hilft dir das hier weiter: [GELÖST] Metro 2033 - Kein Deutsch bei Steam? - Seite 2 - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## eisvogel (30. Januar 2012)

DenniRauch schrieb:


> Nope, dürfte ein Orginal sein. Ich kann mich erinnern dass ich beim Metro spielen am Anfang auch das problem mit der Sprache hatte. Ich kann dir allerdings nicht mehr sagen wie ich's gelöst hatte.
> 
> Vllt. hilft dir das hier weiter: [GELÖST] Metro 2033 - Kein Deutsch bei Steam? - Seite 2 - Forum - CHIP Online



dann werde ich wohl ein Ticket bei Steam aufmachen - habe ich noch nicht gemacht, aber ich liebe diese Abenteuer


----------



## 4LI4Z (30. Januar 2012)

Ich würde dir auch echt empfehlen es auf Englisch zu spielen, da dort die Vertonung um einiges besser ist als in der deutschen Version.
Dadurch kommt dieser harte, russische Dialekt doch nicht ganz so lächerlich rüber wie bei der deutschen Sprachausgabe.


----------



## Domowoi (30. Januar 2012)

Ich denke mal es hat schon einen Sinn, dass der TO auf Deutsch spielen möchte. Gibt es vielleicht einen Patch den man noch aufspielen könnte?


----------



## eisvogel (31. Januar 2012)

4LI4Z schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch echt empfehlen es auf Englisch zu spielen, da dort die Vertonung um einiges besser ist als in der deutschen Version.
> Dadurch kommt dieser harte, russische Dialekt doch nicht ganz so lächerlich rüber wie bei der deutschen Sprachausgabe.


 

naja...den Dialekt habe ich doch schon verinerlicht durch die Nutzung von Öffis in unserer Stadt - ist ja auch nicht das einzige Spiel wo ein russ. Dialekt so ausgeprägt ist. 
Merkwürdig finde ich nur, dass auf dem Cover "kompl. in Deutsch" steht und man auf den Mangel erst dann kommt, wenn man das Spiel inst. hat und somit nicht mehr umtauschen kann. Entsprechend ist hier dann auch die von mir geschriebene Rezession für den Verkäufer zum Spiel.

Aber der Hinweis auf das Problem über den Link s.o. könnte ein Weg werden / sein!


----------



## PungentStench (31. Januar 2012)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Erste Berichte in den Printmedien sahen schon recht vielversprechend aus.
> Wenn mir der Lesetoff ausgeht, werde ich mir auch den Roman besorgen.
> 
> Behalte ich auf alle Fälle im Auge


 
Hallo,

also ich habe Metro 2033 auf der X-Box gespielt und danach das Buch gelesen. Das Spiel ist mörder und vor allem auch Schwer (mir ist nicht nur einmal die Muni ausgegangen). Das Buch ist nicht so toll, finde ich. Dennoch habe ich mir auch noch Metro 2034 als Buch gekauft.

Trotzdem: viel Spass beim Spielen und Lesen.

Ciao
B.


----------



## 4LI4Z (31. Januar 2012)

Naja, ich fand das Buch eigentlich gut, (Der Erste war meiner Meinung nach sogar sehr gut, Metro 2034 kam aber nicht an den Vorgänger ran) aber auch das Spiel weiß mit der dichten Atmo zu überzeugen.


----------



## Domowoi (31. Januar 2012)

Ich fand sowohl das erste Buch als auch das Spiel sehr gut. Das zweite Buch kann nicht mit dem Vorgänger mithalten. Ich hoffe auch dass das zweite Spiel nicht zu achtionlastig wird.


----------



## DuG (18. Februar 2012)

ich fand das buch besser als das spiel


----------



## JackOnell (18. Februar 2012)

DuG schrieb:
			
		

> ich fand das buch besser als das spiel



Da Kämpfe ich mich gerade durch immer mal so 20 bis 50 Seiten die man dann erst mal sacken lassen muss.


----------



## Robonator (20. Februar 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Da Kämpfe ich mich gerade durch immer mal so 20 bis 50 Seiten die man dann erst mal sacken lassen muss.


 
 Ich hab beide Bücher am selben Tag verschlungen  Sind echt gut gemacht auch wenn ich sagen muss das manchmal wirklich sehr langweilige Stellen kommen. 

Bin irgendwie ne Leseratte... hier liegen schon ca 40 Bücher rum...


----------



## joraku (22. Februar 2012)

40 Bücher? 
 Das ist doch gar nichts. 

Ich lese im Moment Metro 2034 und ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich Metro 2033 spannender fand - hat sich einfach leichter lesen lassen, da man unbedingt wissen wollte wie es um Artjom und "den Schwarzen" weitergeht.
Das Ende vom  Game, gerade die Sequenzen, die in der Traum / Gedankenwelt gespielt haben waren ja der Hammer  Die habe ich gleich mehrmals gespielt umzu testen, was passiert wenn man andersherumläuft, eine andere Abzweigung nimmt usw.


----------



## Robonator (23. Februar 2012)

joraku schrieb:


> 40 Bücher?
> Das ist doch gar nichts.
> 
> Ich lese im Moment Metro 2034 und ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich Metro 2033 spannender fand - hat sich einfach leichter lesen lassen, da man unbedingt wissen wollte wie es um Artjom und "den Schwarzen" weitergeht.
> Das Ende vom  Game, gerade die Sequenzen, die in der Traum / Gedankenwelt gespielt haben waren ja der Hammer  Die habe ich gleich mehrmals gespielt umzu testen, was passiert wenn man andersherumläuft, eine andere Abzweigung nimmt usw.


 
Jap 2033 war das bessere Buch aber 2034 ist dennoch interessant zu lesen.

Naja dafür das ich erst seit.. ungefähr da wo Eragon rauskam lese, finde ich schon das 40 Bücher recht viel sind. Besonders da es ja nicht grad die dünnsten sind 


Schade das sich das Game kaum an die Bücher hält


----------



## JackOnell (23. Februar 2012)

Oha soviel habe ich noch nie gelesen, aber wenn sich ein spiel wie Metro sich an ein Buch halten würde wäre es irgendwie ein spiel mit hörbuch Flair und das wird dann wohl langweilig.


----------



## Robonator (23. Februar 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Oha soviel habe ich noch nie gelesen, aber wenn sich ein spiel wie Metro sich an ein Buch halten würde wäre es irgendwie ein spiel mit hörbuch Flair und das wird dann wohl langweilig.


 
Naja ich meine damit das sie sich wenigstens bei der Story von Artjom an das Buch halten hätten können ^^


----------



## JackOnell (23. Februar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich meine damit das sie sich wenigstens bei der Story von Artjom an das Buch halten hätten können ^^



Ich glaube die umsätzung der ersten hundert Seiten wäre schon nicht so toll bis auf die Info das die die Tür nicht mehr geschlossen haben.


----------



## godfather22 (12. Dezember 2012)

hab da mal ne frage bzw. ein Problem. Irgendwie find ich die option nicht vsync anzustellen 
Kann mir da jmd helfen? das tearing ist echt viel zu heftig


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Dezember 2012)

Suche mal im catalyst  vsync und erstelle allein für das Spiel ein seperates profil.adaptives vsync gibt.
Oder nimm radeon pro, msi afterburner.
Das Spiel selbst hat kein vsync


----------



## godfather22 (13. Dezember 2012)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Suche mal im catalyst  vsync und erstelle allein für das Spiel ein seperates profil.adaptives vsync gibt.
> Oder nimm radeon pro, msi afterburner.
> Das Spiel selbst hat kein vsync


 
Hab schon für mein CF gespann einen Framelimiter auf 60fps an aber ich hab trotzdem tearing. hab auch im treiber den vertikalen neuaufbau auf immer an gestellt hilft aber nicht


----------



## aloha84 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenne mich mit AMD Treibern nicht aus, daher ist "vertikaler neuaufbau" vsync ja?! Gibts es da verschiedene Optionen (voll, adaptiv)?
Achso und mal was generelles, ein Framelimiter hat mit Tearing nichts am Hut, weil er die frames nur limitiert und nicht synchronisiert.


----------



## Razor2408 (18. April 2013)

Ich poste es hier auch nochmal für jeden der es noch nicht kennt: Es gibt einen "Trick" bei Metro 2033 wie man die Performance des Spiels bei absolut identischen Settings deutlich steigern kann. Mit diesen "Trick" kann man Metro 2033 ab einer GTX 660(Ti) in max. Einstellungen und 1080p völlig flüssig zocken. Ich bin übrigens für jede Erklärung dankbar warum sich das Spiel plötzlich so viel besser und flüssiger spielt wenn man dieser Anleitung folgt: (selbst getestet und funktioniert!)

For those having very low FPS - Metro 2033 Message Board for PC - GameFAQs



> I discovered that the user.cfg inside the game directory actually has many commands that slows down frame rates considerably. The configuration inside this directory is never used if not when the game is firstly started or when the user.cfg inside the Appdata is removed. As I said it contains many commands that greatly reduce frame rates. Problem is that if you just remove the user.cfgthat it's used by the game all thiscommands will be recreated back andthe performance of the game will be greatly reduced.
> 
> So Idiscovered that if you rename the user.cfg that recreates these commands (the one inside the game dir) and you delete the user.cfg used by the game you have an HUGE increase in FPS. However you cannotsimplydelete the user.cfg inside the game dir because it contains some keybindings that are not recreated by default by the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## debalz (18. April 2013)

Ich hoffe nur das bei der ganzen Grafikpracht das Gameplay passt, ich fand die Gefechte im vorigen Teil nicht wirklich gut gemacht.


----------



## Santury (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich wäre froh das Game überhaupt mal starten zu können. Nach der Scene wo man durch den Metrotunnel fliegt und das Nvidia blabla kommt und dann noch der Text zum Schriftsteller wird das Bild schwarz und dann öffnet sich die Konsole, aus der ich nicht mehr herauskomme:


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2013)

Ist das Last Light? Wenn ja, bist du im falschen Thread.


----------



## Santury (17. Mai 2013)

Uuupps

Ja, das ist Last Light, sorry!


----------



## 10203040 (17. Mai 2013)

Hab gerade angefangen, ich hoffe ich spiel es diesmal durch.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2013)

Kann es sein das Grafikkarten zum Teil nicht ausgelastet werden? Ich bin mit meiner 670 bei grad einmal 40-45% 


MfG


----------



## DjTomCat (19. Mai 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Grafikkarten zum Teil nicht ausgelastet werden? Ich bin mit meiner 670 bei grad einmal 40-45%
> 
> 
> MfG


 

Wenn du Vsync an hast ja, weil dann die Frames dann in der Regel auf 60 FPS festgelegt sind.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2013)

DjTomCat schrieb:


> Wenn du Vsync an hast ja, weil dann die Frames dann in der Regel auf 60 FPS festgelegt sind.



Vsync ist aus, dazu hab ich die Einstellungen auf hoch und Physik ist aus. 
Kein Super oder multisampling, damit komme ich grad mal auf 25-30 fps. Alle anderen spiele laufen normal

Mfg


Edit: ich hab grad gelesen das es Probleme mit Geräten von logitech gibt, ist da was dran http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f146/metro-last-light-812249-13.html


----------



## BabaYaga (20. Mai 2013)

Hm also mit meiner 570 dazumals konnte ichs nicht auf max zocken, das hat nach ein paar Minuten meist in einer Ruckelorgie geendet.
Jetzt mit dem 3570k auf 4,5 und mit der 670 AMP läufts allerdings ziemlich flüssig im Schnitt auf 45 FPS und das bei 4x MSAA & 16x Texturfilterung. Rest auf Max & FullHD. Kann also nicht klagen.
So daddel ich das nun auch gern nochmal durch, sieht immer noch sehr lecker aus


----------

